# Audio de gran señal (crest audio)



## jhon mulato

Éste amplificador es para trabajo pesado, requiere entre 94 y 154 VDC positivos y negativos y señal balanceada de entrada de hasta 0.5 Vrms. Ésta potencia trabaja con inyectores entre 94+/- y 154+/-  , así como lo entrego está sin los inyectores para trabajar con 94 +/-

En las Crest Audio debe colocar un disipador estilo L para la disipación de calor de todos los transistores de la tarjeta y a su vez sirva para sostener la tarjeta

Ojo debe colocar aislante entre el disipador y todos los transistores de la tarjeta

*Publico el pcb de los inyectores*


----------



## cevv

jhon veo  que  sigues  con tus  propuestas  de  proyectos  muy  interesantes!
     Sabes  es mu  parecido  al  amplificador  USA1300 que  posteaste,  te  comento  que  hices  las  pruebas  y  sali  un  poco  deseccionado  ya que  los  drives  se  recalientan  damasiado y  me  terminó  quemando  4   transistores de salida,   le  realisé  algunas  modificaciones  pero los  resultados  fueron  casi  los  mismos,  asi  que  el  proyecto  lo deje  de  lado.

       Que me  puedes  decir de este!   lo  probaste    funciona  excelente?    Por  lo  menos  tengo  los  materiales del   USA1300  que  veo  que  podré  utilizar  en  este!.

       Me  imagino  que  el  amplificador  debe  pasar  los  1000W de 4  ohm.    Podrias  publicar  o  enviarme  el  plano.
        Muchas  gracias de antemano!


----------



## jhon mulato

Todos los circuito publicados por mi están 100% revisados y probados

Revisa en tu diseño cualquier pista unida con otra pista, y los transistores de driver deben ser montados en disipador, también revisa todos los componente que utilizaste para armar el amplificador de qsc 1300

Publico el relay para retardador entre la salida de la tarjeta y el parlante del amplificador Crest Audio.


Espero que sirva de mucho


----------



## josesoto

Jhon  que potencia  es el crest   y como tengo que bobinar  el transformador,   tiene alta y baja   vos dices 94 y 154      alterno seria   66.4  y  108
  Estoy en lo correcto? y  cuantos voltajes diferentes sale del transformador  por ejemplo el qsc mx 2000   es 51+51 y 95+95    rectificado   y esta en forma de un elevador no es otra bobina diferente  es solo una   y dentro de esa bobina hay esos voltajes eso  para ya  comenzar a trabajar  gracias Atte. José Soto A.


----------



## jhon mulato

josesoto dijo:


> Jhon  que potencia  es el crest   y como tengo que bobinar  el transformador,   tiene alta y baja   vos dices 94 y 154      alterno seria   66.4  y  108
> Estoy en lo correcto? y  cuantos voltajes diferentes sale del transformador  por ejemplo el qsc mx 2000   es 51+51 y 95+95    rectificado   y esta en forma de un elevador no es otra bobina diferente  es solo una   y dentro de esa bobina hay esos voltajes eso  para ya  comenzar a trabajar  gracias Atte. José Soto A.


 
Realmente suena mas que la qsc 1300 publicado anteriormente , los -94+94 y -154+154 rectificado , si es una sola bobina y dentro de esa bobina tiene esos voltajes , la bobina quedaría así 108 ,66.4 ov 66.4 ,108

Gracias


----------



## thecharle

hola jhon me he animado por armar tu proyecto ya hice la placa estaba viendo los planos y tengo una pregunta en el step driver hay un punto SP donde va ir conectado este
gracias por tu ayuda 

saludos de antemano


----------



## jhon mulato

buenas a todos 

el sp del driver se conecta en el punto out de la tarjeta 


gracias


----------



## thecharle

hola el amplificador esta en proceso de ser ensamblado he aqui unas fotos


saludos aficionados


----------



## josesoto

Saludos a todos los amantes del audio, saben  quisiera saber si alguien, a logado hacer funcionar con los voltajes de 154+154 el voltaje de alta, yo ya lo ensamble el crest audio  y  también tengo el circuito de los inyectores  pero no los he probado aun si hay alguien que ya tuvo una experiencia con los inyectores  seria bueno que lo  comparta,   por que, ahí esta  el detalle  de la potencia  y sin  los inyectores no sube los voltajes y   seria como si estuviera trabajando con potencia media  y no seria bueno para los bajos  que hay actualmente  que superan los 1000 watt  de potencia por parlante   y funcionarían solo para parlantes de 350 watt    muy debajo para  la potencia que se quiere, bueno  espero que se de y no sea un audio mas de esos  de media potencia  que hay bastante por la red.  un cordial saludo y  mediante el foro lograremos la potencia máxima   Atte. José Luis Soto A.


----------



## josesoto

ya esta estoy  por finalizar  el audio crest    quiero saber si hay alguien  termino de armarlos  con mas sus inyectores  para la potencia maxima Atte. Jose Soto A.


----------



## josesoto

quien tiene los inyectores ya listos  para acoplar  al audio,  alguien lo hiso funcionar  me refiero al crets audio  de jhon


----------



## ricardo73

Hola. Disculpa mi ignorancia, tengo ciertas inquietudes respecto al circuito:
- Alguien me podria explicar lo de los inyectores, no he entendido?
- Es otro circuito independiente a la tarjeta que ya armó el amigo josesoto?
- Viendo el esquematico y la serigrafia con el pcb y sus compenentes, veo que solo existe un solo +vcc y un -vcc, entonces porque en el esquematico colocan 2 vcc (70 y 150) ?
Gracias y espero entender esto.
Ricardo73


----------



## Fogonazo

ricardo73 dijo:
			
		

> - Alguien me podria explicar lo de los inyectores, no he entendido?.......



Algo de la respuesta lo escribiste en la pregunta, como de diste cuenta hay 2 juegos de tensiones de alimentación, las 2 de menor voltaje trabajan hasta cierto nivel de tensión de salida (Potencia), llegado a un cierto valor, se le aplica a la etapa de salida una tensión superior que permite entregar mas potencia sin recortes. Con esto se logra mejorar seguridad y la eficiencia.
Seguridad: porque mientras no hace falta la etapa de salida trabaja con un voltaje relativamente bajo (Seguro).
Eficiencia: porque a bajo volumen los transistores disipan menos calor que el que disiparían con el total de la tensión aplicada.

Una mala comparación seria que para andar por la ciudad tienes un vehículo de 4 cilindros, pero cuando sales a la ruta y a gran velocidad se le agregan otros 4, con este método consigues gran potencia cuando hace falta y bajo consumo cuando no hace falta gran potencia


----------



## ricardo73

Hola. Disculpen mi insistencia pero el amigo Fogonazo dice "hay 2 juegos de tensiones de alimentación", pero mirando el esquematico y la pcb esto no esta implementado, me explico:
- El colector de los transistores de salida c5200 x10 junto con el colector del mje15033 deben ir  a +70 y 
- la resistencia de 10 ohms en serie con el diodo va a +150, son dos voltajes diferentes, estoy hablando del esquematico master.
Ahora si miras el pcb donde esta las conexiones y componentes colocados, solo existe un solo vcc + .
No deberian haber 2 vcc (uno de +70 y otro de +150), como si lo hay en el caso del QSDOG, donde si existen 2 lugares diferentes para voltajes...
Agradezco me ilustren acerca de este detalle. 
Saludos.
Ricardo73


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Ricardo73 de pronto hay algun error en la tarjeta, precisamente estoy en este momento arreglando una crest 10001 aunque en realidad es una 7001, se quemo y la tarjeta se destruyo parcialmente y me la llevaron para duplicar la tarjeta y analizandola y comparando con el esquema original (http://www.crestaudio.com/media/schematics/7001.pdf) me di cuenta que no tenia conectado los driver para la conmutacion a hi-rail, cuando pueda les muestro una fotos, es un monstruo este amplificador 32 transistores (16 por canal), fuente doble de +-130v(hi-rail) y +-77v(low-rail) y un transformador gigantesco, me dijo el cliente que este amplificador fue hecho en venezuela.

walter rodriguez, no da lo mismo ya que el amplificador calentaria mas al estar funcionando con un alto voltaje todo el tiempo, en cambio con los conmutadores se usaria el alto voltaje solo cuando se necesita, asi como explico fogonazo.

Ahora yo les hago una pregunta:

¿Que tipo de amplificador clase G es mejor, el de conmutacion suave, como el crest que usa los transistores de salida en serie o el de conmutacion brusca, como los qsc que usan un mosfet para hacer los cambios de voltaje?

Agradecere sus respuestas...


----------



## vlachocorrea

Hola, pienso que estos amplificador deben de andar por los lados de los 500w en 4 ohms por canal con un voltaje de alimentacion de + / - 92 Vdc.
Espero te sirva la información.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Buenas tardes amigos foristas, les hablo para comentarles las experiencias (simulacion) que he tenido con el amplificador crest clon publicado por el compañero jhon mulato.
Los inyectores (yo preferiria llamarles switches o conmutadores) si funcionan, aunque me di cuenta que se activan antes de los necesario por tal notivo cambie la resistencia de 56k que va al punto SP (Speaker) por una de 100k.  Hay que ser cuidadosos con el ajuste del trimer de 2k ya que un mal ajuste de este ocasionaria un offset llegando a activarse los conmutadores y apareciendo en la salida los -150V de la fuente, asi que cuidado con eso.
Me gusto tanto que he decidido armar este amplificador con una respuesta en frecuencia casi plana desde aprox 10 a 12khz, otra cosa, en alta frecuencia (medios y altos) aparecen unos picos extraños en el switchet bus los cuales desaparecen aumentando un poco la corriente de bias.

Repito que esto fue solo simulacion y el resultado puede ser diferente en la realidad, de todas formas no tengan dudas que el circuito de conmutadores si funciona.
Cuando pueda le paso las fotos de la simulacion y el PCB que hice para este "monstruo".


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Bueno muchachos les traje la información que les dije, me di cuenta que estaba equivocado ya que yo creia que habian dos clases de amplificador clase G uno que conmutaba con mosfet y otro con Bjt, pero no es asi ya que no importa que clase de transistor se use lo que determina la clase es la señal de salida en el switched bus:

-Clase G: amplificador de conmutacion suave, la salida es como una parte del semipico de la onda y el voltave de los rail superiores se va aplicando progresivamente se va necesitando, no todo de una vez, puede trabajar con mosfet o con bjt pero mas se usa con bjt.

-Clase H: amplificador de conmutacion brusca, la salida es una señal cuadrada (como el master 3600), el voltaje del siguiente rail se aplica todo de una vez al activarse los inyectores o conmutadores.

Espero que les sea de utilidad la información, para ver si estrenamos cada uno en este post una crest audio el 31 de diciembre...

Disculpen lo sencillo del dibujo de ayuda me toco que hacerlo en paint si algo no se entiende pregunten.


----------



## josesoto

Hola oscar, felicidades  por este años  2009 . el aporte que hiciste  fue  un verdadero regalo
Por la facilidad que uno  lo pude armar  yo pienso que  es  amplificador de mas potencia que se logro armar en este foro  con  el  gran comienzo de nuestro amigo jhon mulato  y finalizando con broche oro , en este mismo momento ya estoy armando todo y les mandare fotos y si es posible un video, muchas gracias  a todos por sus aportes  que  es muy valioso  para los que somos amantes  del audio  y a los que son nuevo en el foro no olvidemos que siempre  seamos  colaboradores con el foro  les mando  el amerina audio 5000v plus  ya arreglado de su actual  circuito espero que tambien  sea un exito  Atte Jose Soto A.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Sin duda es el amplificador DIY de mayor potencia que tiene este foro, somprende y hasta da miedo, el problema ahora sera conseguir un parlante que aguante a este mastodonte a plena potencia.
En estos dias les mando un PCB de una crest 7001 que arregle, aunque no se compara con la master pero de todas maneras es un excelente amplificador, creo que su alimentacion puede llegar hasta 
+-130vdc.


----------



## aldemarar

con todo el respeto creo que armar este amplificador behringer de 5000 es un desperdisio de material ya que com un amplificador clase d inyectado con solo 12 transistores se pueden octener 5000w


----------



## FELIBAR12

Ese amplificador no es behringer! es uno de los American audio(Aunque behringer tambien fabrica esos amplificador bajo el nombre de ep1500/2500). Si son observadores es un qsc con mas transistores, y produce 1300w a 4 ohm pero volvemos a lo mismo,mucho peso, muchas piezas,mucho calor,muy grande.
Con un amplificador clase d,con apenas dos mosfet de buena corriente y voltaje se puede igualar un equipo de esos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Para alimentar el amplificador Crest cuantos amperes se necesitan en la rama del voltaje primario y el secundario. 
Muy buena etapa, felicitaciones a Jhon Mulato por este grand aporte y todos los que colaboraron con el.

Saludos.

Tacatomon


----------



## crazysound

Hola Oscar, podés postear el archivo en Proteus para poder ver bien la simulación? Gracias por todo amigo......


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

El amplificador crest que se publico aca por el compañero jhon mulato proporciona aproximadamente 850W a 8Ohm, 5000W es una exageracion. En cuanto al beringher, he leido que ellos clonan los amplificador QSC y si notan bien parece una QSC serie RMX. Yo he estado muy interesado en los amplificador clase D ya que me gustaria armar uno para rango grave de unos 400W RMS a 8Ohm asi como el de felibar12 para mover 4 cerwin vega E36.

A los que necesitan el archivo de simulacion aqui se los dejo...
No han contado como van con la crest, todos esperamos fotos, mi transformador ya empezo proceso de reembobinado asi que pronto los alcanzo.


----------



## crazysound

Hola Oscar, conocés reemplazos para MJE15032 y MJE15033?
No he podido simular el master 3600 porque me aparecen varios errores, qué versión tenés?

Gracias por todo.


----------



## josesoto

Hola a todos empecé el crest  en su nueva versión  le hice un pequeño retoque  al pcb  espero que este sirva    ya que  era muy frágil sus caminos,  en cuanto al porder  5000 v plus es american audio no es  beringer es un error de nombre, pero de todas maneras son similares,


----------



## josesoto

Aquí esta el  behringer, para que no haya confusion de uno   al  otro  Atte Jose Soto A


----------



## josesoto

Lo encontré  como jbl  en relidad todos son copias de los qsc  por algo  lo copiaron , a los qsc, deben ser los mejores en audio


----------



## crazysound

Hola josesoto, podes invertir los colores del pcb? Conseguís los mje15032/33 porque yo no, sabés de algún reemplazo? Gracias.


----------



## crazysound

Hola Jhon, vos tenés la placa (sin los inyectores) funcionando a +-94V ? Conocés algún reemplazo para los MJE15032/3? 

Gracias...


----------



## jhon mulato

Hola Jhon, vos tenés la placa (sin los inyectores) funcionando a +-94V ? Conocés algún reemplazo para los MJE15032/3? 

crazysound  la tarjeta sin inyectores esta en el inicio del post  esa misma tarjeta puede adaptar la tajerta de los  inyectores  

cuando se acaban los mje15032 y mje 15033 lo reeplazo con los transistores A1668 y C4382


revisa y me cuenta 




Cordial saludo


----------



## crazysound

Hola Jhon, estás seguro que escribiste bien los tr, porque no los encuentro en alldatasheet.com? Gracias..


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

buscalos como 2SA1668 y 2SC4382


----------



## Tacatomon

cuantos amperes consume en la linea alta y baja? cuanto es la potencia maxima, cuantos volts maximos soporta la linea alta y baja con la configuracion original sin modificar nada?.

Saludos

Tacatomon


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

A mi en la simulacion al principio me salia error, lo que tenia que hacer era colocar el pot de volume en min y simular, luego ir subiendo.

Segun las especificaciones del amigo jhon mulato, la linea alta hasta +-150vdc y la baja hasta+-80vdc, segun mis calculos a 4Ohm consumiria 20A a potencia maxima, con señal señoidal en la entrada y con un rizado de la fuente de 5 voltios pico a pico.


----------



## Tacatomon

supongo que os 20 amper se dividen en 10 en la linea alta y los otros 10 en la linea baja... o se tiene que mantener una proporcionalidad en relacion a los voltajes de cada linea.


----------



## crazysound

Hola jhon, los encontré pero son de 25W. Sabés si en este circuito van a soportar? Gracias....


----------



## josesoto

Bueno  ya termine  el crest  y esta bien  pero  tuve un problema grande, hice quemar muchos transistores, como tengo un qsc 2000mx  51 +51 92+92 hice trabajar con sus voltajes  y todo bien  los inyectores funciona perfectamente   pero cuando le puse alto voltaje 76+76 152+152  funciono  un minuto  a alta potencia y Lugo se quemo todo y exploto los transistores como nunca había visto en toda mi vida aparecieron prácticamente desnudos,  los cambien los transistores y también de los inyectores  conjuntamente con los diodos mur  que también se quemo  y volvió a quemarse me parece que son los transistores mje 350 mje340 y mje 15033 y15032  los que compre aparente mente no son tan originales  espero que sea eso por que con bajo voltaje trabaja  como un qsc 2000 sin problemas  o tal vez al regular le paso algo  si alguien  tuvo alguna experiencia positiva  seria bueno la verdad estoy muy preocupado al no sacar la potencia que uno quiere  de funcionar funciona bien con  51+51 92+92  o talvez un poco mas pero el problema es con  los altos voltajes, ahora esta funcionando como un qsc 2000 peor seria que no de nada verdad? saludos atte. José soto


----------



## josesoto

espero que te sirva  me tarde un poquito  al hacerlo y es que yo lo hayo en fotomecanica  por eso lo pinto de blanco los caminos  ahora ya los cambien a negro  para la comunidad


----------



## FELIBAR12

josesoto dijo:
			
		

> Bueno  ya termine  el crest  y esta bien  pero  tuve un problema grande, hice quemar muchos transistores, como tengo un qsc 2000mx  51 +51 92+92 hice trabajar con sus voltajes  y todo bien  los inyectores funciona perfectamente   pero cuando le puse alto voltaje 76+76 152+152  funciono  un minuto  a alta potencia y Lugo se quemo todo y exploto los transistores como nunca había visto en toda mi vida aparecieron prácticamente desnudos,  los cambien los transistores y también de los inyectores  conjuntamente con los diodos mur  que también se quemo  y volvió a quemarse me parece que son los transistores mje 350 mje340 y mje 15033 y15032  los que compre aparente mente no son tan originales  espero que sea eso por que con bajo voltaje trabaja  como un qsc 2000 sin problemas  o tal vez al regular le paso algo  si alguien  tuvo alguna experiencia positiva  seria bueno la verdad estoy muy preocupado al no sacar la potencia que uno quiere  de funcionar funciona bien con  51+51 92+92  o talvez un poco mas pero el problema es con  los altos voltajes, ahora esta funcionando como un qsc 2000 peor seria que no de nada verdad? saludos atte. José soto


para trabajar como un qsc mx2000a los transistores que estan ahi pueden servir,pero a mi parecer para trabajar con +152/-152vdc le recomendaria   estos numeros http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/MJL4281A-D.PDF http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/84242/ONSEMI/MJL4302A.html http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/MJE15034-D.PDF porque se esta trabajando  con 304v, de razon exploto todo!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Que descuidados fuimos, felibar tiene razon ya que los 2SC5200 soportan 230V.  Antes de quemarse que tal sonò, tiene buen sonido, ruidos, que tal es la pegada de los graves...


----------



## josesoto

Hola oscar, por el momento esta muy bien esta trabajando con potencia de 1000x2   eso hasta que encuentre esos transistores  de alto voltaje, y es sonido esta bueno no falta nada solo debemos tener mucho cuidado con incrementar alto voltaje. Una pregunta el qsc mx2000  el que no tiene mosfet  y tiene 40 transistores que clse es porque es realmente duro en potencia no se quema por nada


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Puede ser un clase G o clase H eso depende de como sea la señal en el switched bus, estos amplificador QSC son muy buenos y se ve facil de construir, pero igual la alimentacion en el hi-rail es de solo +-95V, en comparacion con los +-152v de la crest, de todas maneras es una muy buena opcion para aplicaciones media potencia.

PD: He sentido la quema de tus transistores como si me hubiera pasado a mi   , pero si eso no hubiera ocurrido, muchos de nosotros tambien estubieramos llorando la perdida. Indirectamente gracias, lo unico que que me inquieta es como hace QSC para trabajar en la RMX5050 con +-165V en el HI-RAIL con transistores de 230 Vce.


----------



## crazysound

Hola Oscar, lo que pasa es que lo estás analizando mal (creo), porque no se abren los dos inyectores a la vez, sino uno por ciclo. Es decir que la Vce es: 55+165=220V. Escriban si estoy errado.

Saludos...


----------



## joam duran velasquez

+b y -b es obvio que a cada transistor solo le llega su voltaje de polarizacion osea +-152 ..........al transistor positivo lo polariza +152 y al negativo-152 nunca se llega a los 230 voltios que soporta el transistor,recuerden que cada transistor aporta un semiciclo,la suma de los dos es la onda completa osea que soportan en conjunto 460 voltios y solo les llega 304 voltios.....ok


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

No cay en cuenta de eso, como los inyectores no se activan todos al tiempo pues el voltaje no supera los 230Vce de los 5200, de todas maneras jhoan tiene razon en una parte y en otra no estoy de acuerdo, el voltaje en el parlante es el que no supera los +-165V, ya que su referencia es tierra, pero los transistores tienen que aguantarce en el peor de los casos 165+55=220v, hagan la malla y se daran cuenta, tomen a los transistores de salida como ideales (Vce sat=0V).


----------



## josesoto

encontre tres  fallas un filtro, resistencia de100k que tiene que ser 57k , el led de clip  estan  invertidos.
 ya incremente mas voltaje ahora esta con baja 60+60 alta 125+125  esta muy bueno, cuando compre los transistores  de mas voltaje, le incrementare los 152+152 voltios. ver foto saludos Atte Jose Soto


----------



## aldemarar

jose con los mismos transistores deberia funcionar con 152v ya que ese transistor es para 230v ensaya con pocos transistores (4)


----------



## josesoto

estuve viendo el qsc 3000 que usa transistores  comunes  y su voltaje es de 142+142 por algo debe serque no pasa los 150v, y el qsc rmx5050 son otros numero de alto voltaje y el 165+165 ahora  probare con la fuente del qsc3000a y ver que es lo que pasa  les cuento como sigue Atte Jose Soto


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola muchachos, les envio el esquematico del crest para que se den cuenta que no hay errores, lo de la resistencia de 56K yo lo esplique en el pdf lo que pasaba con los inyectores y por eso la cambie a 100K.
Lo de los clip estan bien, la resistencia de 180R no la cambie esta tal cual como el esquematico y lo de el consendador asi es que va, entrando la señal por el positivo, no por el negativo como en el plano.


----------



## josesoto

quiero reiterar que con la resistencia  de 100k  funciona,solo cuando esta desconectado de los parlantes, y cuando se los conecta los parlantes no activan nada por eso los cambien a 56ky a si dan bien, y los led,s que estan es esa posicion del dibujo de la placa no da por eso lo inverti.  o estoy asiendo algo mal
bueno a los que estan armando el crest a no olvidarse el capcitor de 100n/400v y la resistencia de 10oh del out a tierra   que no esta en el diagrama un detalle no menos importnate Atte Jose Soto


----------



## josesoto

oscar,muchas cracias por el diagrma esta bueno y mucho mas claro,  sigo luchando en el crest  hasta la victoria


----------



## Guest

josesoto dijo:
			
		

> Hola oscar, felicidades  por este años  2009 . el aporte que hiciste  fue  un verdadero regalo
> Por la facilidad que uno  lo pude armar  yo pienso que  es  amplificador de mas potencia que se logro armar en este foro  con  el  gran comienzo de nuestro amigo jhon mulato  y finalizando con broche oro , en este mismo momento ya estoy armando todo y les mandare fotos y si es posible un video, muchas gracias  a todos por sus aportes  que  es muy valioso  para los que somos amantes  del audio  y a los que son nuevo en el foro no olvidemos que siempre  seamos  colaboradores con el foro  les mando  el amerina audio 5000v plus  ya arreglado de su actual  circuito espero que tambien  sea un exito  Atte Jose Soto A.



Que tal buen dia, he visto el diagrama que posteas como berhinger 5000 y me he percatado que tengo este amplificador como "Backstage" Pro40 y quisiera saber si tendras el diagrama completo, para tener algunos datos de referencia, en cuanto pueda y consiga una camara posteo las fotos.

 Saludos.


----------



## julama

te mando el diagrama del america audio que es el mismo del beringer y el pro 40


----------



## arields1

Acá les subo uno, vean la etapa de potencia, Crest usa clase H y entrada con cascode de alta velocidad, de hecho es lo que mejor calidad de audio tiene.
Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

> _Mj escribio:_  Bueno cuando lo simules te daras cuenta que a los transistores de salida solo les llega un pico maximo de 166V a cada uno y no los 220V que dices byeee



Mj si haces la maya en el circuito de salida te vas a dar cuenta, un ejemplo: cuando un amplificador se quema en la etapa de potencia por ejemplo un transistor del lado negativo, el voltaje que aparece entre colector y emisor del transistor que quedo bueno del lado positivo es toda la fuente de rail a rail, osea que si tienes una fuente de +-80v en el transistor apareceran 160VDC, asi mismo ocurre con el amplificador funcionando, aunque ocurre solo en los picos y teniendo en cuenta la tension que se queda en los transistores, lo que aparece entre colector y emisor puede ser facilmente de 150VDC.  80v aparecerian con el amplificador en reposo solamente, al empezar a sonar, el punto de equilibrio se rueda para que aparezca tension en la carga, lo explico en el dibujo.

Ahora, las crest originales no son clase H, sino clase G, (por lo menos esa que subio arields1) ya yo he tenido alguna experiencia construyendo esos amplificador, tienen un buen sonido y son muy silenciosos, eso si la board que hice con inyectores y todo me salio como de 20x25cm en version monofonica, porque lleva bastantes componentes, pero la verdad es que la prefiero sin inyectores ya que sale muy grande. 

En estos dias miro si puedo ponerles unas fotos y la board de la crest 7001 que hice hace ya un tiempo y es verdad no se parece en nada a la master, por ahi una vez alguien menciono una american master sound o algo parecido, tal vez esa sea la referencia de este amplificador.

Ahhh, cosa importante son los transistores originales, esta semana le hice una autopcia a varios que tenia quemados y con los 2SC3858 originales de hace 4 años y los originales de ahora no se parecen en nada, lo que me di cuenta es que al parecer se les hace dificil de piratear los MJL21194 y MJL21193 ya que todos los que destape de esos eran originales, tocara comprar de esos, aca son a $15000 pesos colombianos c/u el original.


----------



## arields1

No vamos a discutir si es clase G o H, de todas maneras prefiero las salidas serie/paralelo tipo A/B o las salidas tipo puente como los que usa crown y también pueden utilizarce los transistores MJL3281 y MJL1302 que son muy parecidos pero con un poco más de hfe.
Saludos.


----------



## aldemarar

compañeros e estado un poco perdido pero a mi tambien me an dicho que este circuito es uno de la marca master


----------



## arields1

Hay un detalle más, cuando conectamos transistores en paralelo se deben aparear por tensión de umbral y hfe en alta corriente, y cuando digo alta corriente me refiero a un promedio de 3 Amper, porque sinó después le hechamos la culpa a los transistores de los errores que cometemos nosotros.


----------



## josesoto

Hay una perdida del voltaje no llega los 304 yo hice la prueba con el voltaje 125+125 porque recordaran que hice explotar transistores con 304 voltios, volviendo al tema  el resultado es que  a toda potencia  ya casi en distorsión y sin parlantes llega  112+112 utilizando 125+125 voltios, y también hice la prueba con un qsc3000a y  hay perdida  no llega los 142+142  solo llego a 117+117   y eso que exagere en ganancia le di todo prácticamente el clip no descansaba estaba constantemente rojo,  ahora no se que pensar parece que volveré  a los qsc antiguos  te dan mas garantía   qsc MX2000  solo que es un poco costoso por la cantidad de transitares lleva 40 pero es muy garantizado yo le incremente de 94+94 a 107+107 haciendo alguna modificaciones pequeñas y hasta ahora no tuve  problemas,  yo los vendo  a los  grupos  y tengo que darles seguridad  en potencia , y hasta ahora este audio  no me fallo. Ahora  el proyecto de merican audio  esta en proceso pero también el detalle que no hay buenos mosfet  solo hay irfz44  y no da para potencias grandes solo para 1500   en semana les mando algo muy interesante para el american audio plus a los que les interesen construirlos  Atte. José Soto


----------



## josesoto

Una fotito  para  los que no vieron y tener una idea  de lo que les escribo


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Muchachos, miren que es verdad lo que les digo, no me lo estoy inventando...


----------



## arields1

Si los transistores son para 250 Volt no puede usarse una fuente que supere ese valor porque se quema, ni siquiera de la misma, porque si observan el gráfico del área de funcionamiento seguro del transistor que deseen usar, verán que por encima de la segunda ruptura es muy poca la potencia que puede manejar, y además, este área disminuye con el aumento de la temperatura.


----------



## walter rodriguez

ya hice el poder cret sin inyedtores  a 90 voltios .. con un filtraje de 30000 en la fuente  suene muy bien .... muy bueno el poder..


----------



## walter rodriguez

Yo lo hice tal y como está en el diagrama y me salió a la primera , sin soplido ni nada de ruido ,  incluso reemplacé los ptrvios por los d 666 y b649......tip 41 y tip 42. y en los transistores de salida les puse 15 transistores b817 y 15... d 1047 que son mas baratos y trabajan con normalidad eso solo le puse un disipador bien grande je je je..


----------



## crazysound

Hola de nuevo Walter, al final cuál de las placas hiciste (porque hay dos diferentes)? Saludos...


----------



## crazysound

josesoto dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, alguien más hizo funcionar el crest  con los 152+152 , probe con la fuente del qsc MX3000a y esta  bien   ahora solo falta probar con los parlantes  a potencia máxima y ojala esta vez no explote nada, cuanto de voltage me aconsejan colocar un maximo  sin llegar a exageraciones  atte. José Soto



Hola JoseSoto, cuáles son tus conclusiones? Con qué tensión lo has probado? Qué tr usaste en la etapa final?

Gracias.....


----------



## josesoto

Todo esta bien esta trabajando con 45+45  90+90 alterno  como 127+127   63+63 continuos  pero la verdad sigo con una falla  ahora ya no es por el voltaje es cuando le coloco 4 parlante ya no inyecta voltaje solo trabaja con  la baja y cuando le coloco  solo un dos parlantes  ya no tiene ese problema, funciona perfecto  excelente potencia  muy profesional el detalle es con 4 parlantes, cuando resuelva ese detallito,  que creo que no es tan grave  se lo haré saber, eso me paso a mi,  como también a uno de ustedes no le puede fallar en nada, sin conclucion.  (falta el retoque  final )
saludos atte. José Soto A.


----------



## crazysound

Hola de nuevo josesoto, no será la resistencia del inyector que toma señal de la salida, esa de 56k, que no me acuerdo quien dijo que iba de 100k según su simulación?

Vos qué valor le pusiste?

Saludos......


----------



## josesoto

Yo también había pensado eso pero con 100k  no funciona  nada pero si funciona sin parlante, a si que le baje a 39k y nada haré una prueba mas le bajare mas  y ya veremos que es,  me parece que pueden ser los transistores pequeños los mps hay  una variación del hfe entre el uno y el otro   comprare unos nuevos  y los colocare midiendo y que igualen su hfe
Att. Jose Soto A.


----------



## crazysound

Hola Josesoto, te pasó lo mismo con las fuentes más chicas o no? Lo estás viendo en un osciloscopio?

Saludos..........


----------



## crazysound

Hola de nuevo, cuál placa hiciste de las dos?


----------



## josesoto

Hice las dos,  con los caminos delgados y  también los que son un poquito más gruesos   tratare de encontrar la falla   ya lo medí todo  los voltajes que alimentan los transitares,  el  integrado esta a cero, no funciona la alta con 4 parlantes  eso es el problema


----------



## crazysound

Josesoto, lo estás probando a 2 ohms?....


----------



## josesoto

La idea es que trabaje a 2 ohm  porque con 4 ohm da bien,  como te digo, debe ser alguna fallita pequeña, trabajare en eso la semana que viene el   por que no da a dos 2ohm


----------



## crazysound

Esa falla te la hace ahora con +-127V o también la hacía antes (que habías probado con una fuente más chica)?

Saludos...


----------



## Mj

josesoto dijo:
			
		

> Hice las dos,  con los caminos delgados y  también los que son un poquito más gruesos   tratare de encontrar la falla   ya lo medí todo  los voltajes que alimentan los transitares,  el  integrado esta a cero, no funciona la alta con 4 parlantes  eso es el problema



bueno *josesoto* ahi lo que pienso es que cuando lo conectas a 2Ω lo que pasa es que se te cae el voltage de la fuente, de tal forma que no llega el voltage de salida necesario a los inyectores para que se disparen, pero esto se resuelve disminuyendole el valor a la resistencia de 56K hasta un valor en que trabaje a 2Ω los inyectrores. Te aconsejo que pruebes primero con 47K y si no trabaja asi, pues ponle una de 33K[/u]


----------



## magnetic

hola compañeros del foro hace unos meses he armado la tarjeta que  posteo l Sr. jhon mulato de la primera pagina del post y he tenido algunos inconvenientes.
Tengo un transformador de 64+64 por 9 amperes, unos +-93vdc rectificado, con dos capacitores de 10.000 uf(uno por cada rama).

la tarjeta driver funciona correctamente ya que sin la etapa de salida todo funciona normalmente, ahora cuando conecto la etapa de salida tambien funciona pero menos tiempo ya que se queman todos los tyransistores. este amplificador tiene una gran calidad de sonido. yo no se si sera que le tendre que poner mas capacitos en la entrada o los transistores a1943 y c5200 seran falsificados.
si alguien lo armo o bien me puede dar una mano les voy a agradecer.

realmente no quiero dejar este amplificador de lado por que es uno de los mejores que he armado en calidad de sonido
desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## magnetic

ha me olvidava yo lo arme sin los inyectores ya que no cuento con un transformador con las caracteristicas para ello gracias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

La verdad no se porque no me habian llegado notificaciones de este foro, por eso me habia perdido, no vayan a creer que deje el crest a un lado.

Bueno, me he dado cuenta que han aparecido varios inconvenientes con el amplificador master, la verdad sin los inyectores deberia funcionar perfectamente, tal vez no estas ajustando bien el trimer y por eso se te esta quemando, ya que hay otros muchachos que la han armado sin inyectores y le ha funcionado bien.

Ahora, segun lo que he leido sobre clase H y G, la tension en el High rail maxima para este amplificador deberia ser de +-140VDC, basandose en que el Low Rail tiene +-70V y que ademas todos los amplificador profesionales trabajan de esta forma.

Tengo ganas de armarlo, el lio es que me toca prestar una fuente, porque no dispongo de una con esas caracteristicas.

Saludos.


----------



## arielcaso

no, lo compré y lo abri para medir las tensiones
otro amplificador a ver es el samson 2000, creo que es clase ab y se alimenta con 140+140 creo, osea que los tr si o si deben soportar unos 280v?saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Yo vi el SPAIN SP3000 Best tiene transistores de este tipo y trabaja con +-130, tal vez estos soportan estas tensiones elevadas por instantes cortos de tiempo.

Saludos


----------



## adrian2008

perdon por saturar tanto esto, aclaro que le inyecte la misma señal que se le inyecta al de la delec, me refiero ala frecuencia, adjunto el archivo de ladelec para simular, repito ambos los simule en las mismas condiciones dejandolos con solo ocho transistores y la misma frecuencia en la señal de entrada, mismos voltajes de alimentacion,


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola adrian2008, estas confundiendo ganancia con potencia:

-Ganacia, que tanto multiplica el amplificador la tension de entrada, por asi decirlo.

-Potencia, depende de la tension de la fuente, para tu caso los dos amplificador tendrian la misma potencia porque los alimentaste con la misma tension de alimentacion, la diferencia es que el ladelec a mitad de volumen te va a sonar mas porque tiene mas ganancia, lo que quiere decir que al crest tendrias que inyectarle mas tension de entrada para llevarlo a su maxima potencia.

Saludos.


----------



## adrian2008

con tension de entrada te refieres ala señal senoidal que se le inyecta al amplificador? ,  sip tal ves tengas razon , pero es que si le inyecto mas tension de entrada al crest , en la salida el crest distorsiona la onda senoidal, me hago entender, por esto es que lo digo , no puedo subirle al crest la señal hasta donde se la subo al de ladelec , por que empiesa a cambiar la forma de la onda senoidal, por eso el de ladelec llega a casi 50v ac en la salida con una señal de entrada de 400mv. Mientras que el crest llega como a 30v ac con una señal de 160mv, si trato de subirla mas distorsiona, ¿lo simulaste? talvez este cometiendo una equivocacion al simular no lose por eso ojala lo pudieras hacer tu para que veas, disculpa de nuevo si me equivoco, agradecere tu ayuda.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

ah ya ahora si te entiendo, le colocaste la misma cantidad de transistores y la misma carga a ambos amplificador.

Voy a mirar tu simulacion

Saludos


----------



## adrian2008

aqui estan los archivos a simular.


----------



## adrian2008

disculpen si no es permitido escribir tanto, se que no es un chat pido disculpas es lo ultimo que envio, creo que tenia mal la simulacion, este si meda igual en ambos,misma tension, mismos transistores, misma carga, amigo oscar al ultima palabra la tienes tu.


----------



## Cacho

Hola Adrián.

Tenés la posibilidad de editar tu mensaje siempre que siga siendo el último de la lista. Si encontrás un error o querés agregar algún dato, simplemente hacé click en el botón de Editar (al lado de Citar, a la derecha arriba del cuadro del mensaje) y agregá o modificá lo que necesites.


Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola adrian, tranquilo, para mi es un placer ayudarte, claro mientras tenga tiempo  

Te cuento que revise tus simulaciones y tenias varios errores, quite los inyectores de la master y cuadre  bien los osciloscopios ya que uno estaba desconfigurado.

Date cuenta tu mismo, de todas formas la potencia de salida depende de la fuente de alimentacion y los dos amplificador tienen ganancias diferentes, si notas que te hace falta, pues subele el volumen   

Saludos


----------



## crazysound

Hola Oscar, estuve viendo estas simulaciones, y me parece que en el ladelec los BC557 quedan chicos para esa tensión de fuente. 

Saludos...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

tienes razon crazysound, de todas maneras eso se tiene en cuenta a la hora de armarlo ya que proteus no te manda errores de este tipo.

Recomendados: MPSA92 o 2N5401.

Claro que creo que no nos serviria el PCB que anda por ahi porque la distribucion de pines es diferente.


----------



## crazysound

Si, lamentablemente tiene esa falencia el Proteus, el mpsa92 es  EBC al revés del BC557 (CBE).


----------



## adrian2008

que tal, sera que podrian decirme cual de estos dos amplificador es mejor? el crest o el qsc, alimentandose los dos con la misma tension, mismos transistores, cual trabaja mejor en respuesta de bajos, cual se calienta menos,cual es mas sencillo o facil de construir?


----------



## aldemarar

el crest es mejor pero mas complejo para armar lo puedes trabajar con 100v+-


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Pues no me he armado el crest, pero el QSC lo he armado varias veces y rinde muy bien, tiene una muy buena pegada en los bajos.

¡Porque no armarte los dos y decide por cual te vas!

Ya que siempre habran diferencias encontradas porque los dos son muy buenos amplificador y ademas que es nuestra subjetiva opinion, cual suena mejor para ti, lo tienes que decidir tu.

Saludos.


----------



## crazysound

aldemarar dijo:
			
		

> el crest es mejor pero mas complejo para armar lo puedes trabajar con 100v+-



Hola Adelmarar, lo probaste con esa tensión sin los inyectores? (espero que la respuesta sea si... jeje) 

Saludos..


----------



## crazysound

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Pues no me he armado el crest, pero el QSC lo he armado varias veces y rinde muy bien, tiene una muy buena pegada en los bajos.
> 
> ¡Porque no armarte los dos y decide por cual te vas!
> 
> Ya que siempre habran diferencias encontradas porque los dos son muy buenos amplificador y ademas que es nuestra subjetiva opinion, cual suena mejor para ti, lo tienes que decidir tu.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Oscar, cuál es el esquema QSC que comentas que has armado?

Saludos..


----------



## adrian2008

me imagino que por el lado del crest sale un poquito mas barato construirlo, estube mirando y vi que para el qsc tendria que comprar cuatro filtros,de 10000uf o algo asi ya que estos son usados en lasalida del qsc, sino me equivoco,y creo que el crest solo podria usar dos filtros, hablo de los que ban en la fuente, o tambien es necesario usar doble fuente para el crest?, si estoy bien o no?, y ya que me hablan bien del crest, ba hacer el primero que are.


----------



## aldemarar

> Hola Adelmarar, lo probaste con esa tensión sin los inyectores? (espero que la respuesta sea si... jeje)
> 
> Saludos..




si trabaja con 100v+-  sin los inyectores  y es el amplificador que ultimamente se esta armando tiene mucha calidad y rendimiento.
sobre los filtros eso depende del amperage del transformador


----------



## crazysound

Hola Adelmarar, una consulta: la R de 10 ohms que va en serie con los 1N4007 (R13 y R16), de qué potencia has usado?

Saludos..


----------



## aldemarar

crazysound dijo:
			
		

> Hola Adelmarar, una consulta: la R de 10 ohms que va en serie con los 1N4007 (R13 y R16), de qué potencia has usado?



Se utiliza de 1 W


----------



## arielcaso

Hola; estaba pensando , ya que las potencias mas populares ahora y de mejor calidad son las Lab Gruppen y otras que trabajan en clase h , pero de 3 o mas etapas de alimentación, que tan viable sería ponerle 2 inyectores por rama y así aumentarle el rendimiento y la potencia?  El voltaje que deben soportar los tr de salida en el peor de los casos sería la suma de la mínima tensión de la rama correspondiente al semiciclo no utilizado y la máxima tensión  en la rama que debe amplificar el semiciclo? No se si me explico... o sea se podrían obtener esas tres ventajas, mas potencia , mas eficiencia y menos tensión sobre los transistores, no?  Alguien tiene una opinión? Saludos!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Si claro, los amplificador profesionales clase H y G, trabajan de esta forma, tiene sus ventajas ya que la musica tiene mucha dinamica y existe bastante diferencia entre los picos y los niveles RMS puede ser de hasta +10dB, sabiendo que cada +3dB doblamos la cantidad de energia.

Ventajas:
-Utilizar menos transistores de salida para una determinada potencia
-Los finales verian menos tension Vce, en el peor de los casos seria el rail menor + el rail mayor

Desventaja:
-Electronica mas compleja
-Mas costoso
-Limite de carga admisible a 4ohm, aunque un buen diseño te puede manejar cargas menores, dependeria en gran medida de los dispositivos de conmutacion.


----------



## arielcaso

gracia por el dato, estuve viendo unos planos qsc y lleva mosfet de 60 amper o algo asi, no se que tan caros seran. otra el rendimiento, por tanto la disipacion y la fuente se harian mas chicas, no se como calcular, pero con 3 tensiones por rail seria algo como 80% de eficiencia?, no se como se mide porque depende de a que nivel de señal actuan los conmutadores no?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Nop, el rendimiento que se ve mejorado es el de la etapa de potencia, que seria mas chica, la fuente de alimentacion si es del tipo lineal quedaria igual (osea el mismo rendimiento o eficiencia), claro que el transformador deberia tener mas derivaciones.

Saludos


----------



## arielcaso

me referia al rendimiento en % de la etapa de salida y /o total del amplificador, la potencia de la fuente , aunque tiene el mismo rendimiento, deberia ser un poco menor, al no tener que netregar la potencia extra que antes se disipaba en la etapa de salida. tambien vale la ventaja que se puede obtener en el manejo de la v de alimentacion, respondiendo a picos de señal como decis. saludos!


----------



## ALEX2050

clemen colega como es el esquema de la fuente crest o master para los inyectores +76-76 y +152-152


----------



## clemen

Alex en la pagina 3 de este foro, el colega Oscar Monsalvo publico toda esta información en el archivo 
"Amplificador.rar"
y si te lees la 10 paginas te daras cuenta que la persona que compartio sus avances en el desarrollo de este proyecto, fue el señor Jose Soto.
Saludos.


----------



## ALEX2050

jhon mulato colega ya tego la tajeta master lista y quiero probarla con los inyectores pero tego una pequeña duda con la fuente de los inyectores quiero saber si la fuente  crest o master  trabaja con condensadores o simplemente del punte rectificador llegan a los inyectores +76-76  -152+152


----------



## josesoto

La fuente lo puedes hacer como la del qsc,  los filtros tiene que ser 4  y todos en serie  de los extremos saldrán  la potencia alta  y  del centro serán la baja  y el punto medio del  filtro será  tierra ahora  tiene que tener dos diodos puentes  una baja y  una alta y estos Irán a los filtros  hice un dibujito a la rapida  para que tengas una idea atte. jose soto


----------



## aldemarar

ALEX2050 dijo:
			
		

> jhon mulato colega ya tego la tajeta master lista y quiero probarla con los inyectores pero tego una pequeña duda con la fuente de los inyectores quiero saber si la fuente  crest o master  trabaja con condensadores o simplemente del punte rectificador llegan a los inyectores +76-76  -152+152



con que transistores de salidad la vas a provar? 
debes tener cuidado, usa transistores que soporten 300v


----------



## ALEX2050

aldemarar dijo:


> con que transistores de salidad la vas a provar?
> debes tener cuidado, usa transistores que soporten 300v


 
     colega la voy a poner atrabajr con el *MJL4281A*


----------



## palomo

Como estan amigos del foro, buenos dias, acudo a ustedes para pedir un consejo, he decidido hacer este amplificador asi que voy a poner manos a la obra, pero mi duda es la siguiente:

conque transistores me recomiendan hacer este poder.

Si lo alimento con un voltaje +-63 y en los inyectores +-127 el transistor recomendado es el 2SC5200 y su complementario, ¿voy bien o me regreso?

Y para voltajes +-76 y en los inyectores +-152 recomiendan en MJL4281A y complementario, por el foro lei que el amigo Oscar comento que tambien es posible ocupar el MJL21193 y su complementario el MJL21194, estos ultimos los puedo conseguir originales de la marca ON a $8 Dolares c/u pero los MJL4281A querian venderme en marca TOSHIBA, imagino que estos son mas falsos que nada, asi que me aconsejan, ocupar el 2SC5200 y vajar el voltaje o conseguir el MJL4281A en marca ON, o en su caso ocupar los MJL21193, de antemano gracias.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

palomo dijo:


> Como estan amigos del foro, buenos dias, acudo a ustedes para pedir un consejo, he decidido hacer este amplificador asi que voy a poner manos a la obra, pero mi duda es la siguiente:
> 
> conque transistores me recomiendan hacer este poder.
> 
> Si lo alimento con un voltaje +-63 y en los inyectores +-127 el transistor recomendado es el 2SC5200 y su complementario, ¿voy bien o me regreso?
> 
> Y para voltajes +-76 y en los inyectores +-152 recomiendan en MJL4281A y complementario, por el foro lei que el amigo Oscar comento que tambien es posible ocupar el MJL21193 y su complementario el MJL21194, estos ultimos los puedo conseguir originales de la marca ON a $8 Dolares c/u pero los MJL4281A querian venderme en marca TOSHIBA, imagino que estos son mas falsos que nada, asi que me aconsejan, ocupar el 2SC5200 y vajar el voltaje o conseguir el MJL4281A en marca ON, o en su caso ocupar los MJL21193, de antemano gracias.
> 
> Saludos



EL MJL4281A es exclusivo de OnSemi, por favor compatriota, no caigas en la trampa.
 MJL´s Japoneses??????????

Si trabajas con tanto voltaje, es mejor tener Margen de Seguridad y los MJL4281 te lo dan, trata de conseguirlos originales. te dejo una pista: Google+Newarkinone

Suerte y saludos!!!


----------



## palomo

Gracias amigo Tacatomon, imagine que los MJL4281A TOSHIBA son FALSOS porque la verdad nunca habia visto esta clave con toshiba, ahora vos que me recomindas ocupar estos pero en marca ON naturalmente o ocupar los MJL21193 estos los consegui en marca ON originales.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Si vas a usar +-152 necesitas a fuerza los MJL4281

MJL21193/94 no aguantarían.

Saludos!!!


----------



## aldemarar

tacatomon dijo:


> Si vas a usar +-152 necesitas a fuerza los MJL4281
> 
> MJL21193/94 no aguantarían.
> 
> Saludos!!!


 


porque dises que estos no aguantan MJL21193/94


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

No es que no aguanten, quedan casi al limite de su tension Vce.

152+75 = 227VDC y el transistor aguanta 250VDC.

Saludos.


----------



## aldemarar

las fp10000 de lab groupen trabajan con transistor de 250vdc y la fuente llega asta 150v +-


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Habria que mirar de que forma ponen a trabajar ese transistor, porque ya te estarias pasando por 50V la tension de ruptura de la union.

Aunque las Spain SP3000 best usa los 2SC5200 y la fuente llega hasta +-130VDC lo que equivaldria 260V de rama a rama y el transistor soporta 230V, yo creo que esto se debe a las perdidas en los semiconductores y que el transistor solo sera sometido a estas altas tensiones solamente en momentos de clipping.

Por ejemplo el 2SC3858 y su complemento, soporta 200V, hasta cuanta tension de alimentacion lo has trabajado, lo has pasado de +-100VDC?

Saludos.


----------



## aldemarar

yo lo e trabajado asta +-96 pero e escuchado que lo an puesto +-100


----------



## ALEX2050

hola amigos necesito una ayuda de ustedes ya tengo la tarjeta cres audio lista para ponerla afuncionar con -96 0 +96 sin los inyectores  pero como  debo medir para que ajusta los ov en el pin 7 del integrado NE5532 
sera que me pueden colaborar con esto

SALUDES PARA TODOS


----------



## palomo

ALEX2050 dijo:


> hola amigos necesito una ayuda de ustedes ya tengo la tarjeta cres audio lista para ponerla afuncionar con -96 0 +96 sin los inyectores  pero como  debo medir para que ajusta los 0v en el pin 7 del integrado NE5532
> sera que me pueden colaborar con esto



Hola Alex, se miden de masa al pin 7 “Perdon por la broma“ se mide como te escribi y variando el pot de 2K. 



			
				leonariu dijo:
			
		

> hola, compañero tengo que hacerle un monto de pregunta, pero primero voy ha empezar por la fuente de alimentación, amigo como es la fuente de alimentación de este amplificador máster 3600, me la pueden publicar,



Si me das un poco de tiempo estoy haciendo el PCB para sacar del transformador el riel alto, si leiste un poco mas atras explique que habri un crest-audio y observe que el riel de voltaje alto lo sacan de la alimentacion de ambos canales, (no se si me explique ) aunque estos sean independientes.



			
				leonariu dijo:
			
		

> segundo amigo quisiera saber si hay que tener un osciloscopio ha juro para poder realizar este amplificador



No es necesario, pero si tienes la posibilidad de usar uno este te ayudaria a hacer un ajuste mas fino en el bias, yo he hecho otros amplificadores y con ayuda del post que dice ** Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapa de potencia ** y mi eterno multimetro los he logrado calibrar bien, solo te aconsejo que tengas un poco de experiencia de como se calibran, y si este amplificador va ha ser el primero donde lo vas a intentar mejor experimenta con uno mas pequeño, imagina quemar transistores por un  mal ajuste de bias.




			
				leonariu dijo:
			
		

> tercero que potencia alcanza en, 8 homio en, 4homio, y si se pudiera bajar la carga de salida ha dos homio que potencia me alcanza con esa carga de salida, esto solamente para enpezar



Con el voltaje con el que piensas alimentarlo y si tienes un trafo minimo de unos 15A por canal en 8Ohms proporciona aproximadamente 850W,  en 4Ohms facilmente alcanzas los 1300W, y para 2Ohms te aconsejo aumentes la cantidad de transistores, Oscar aconseja 6 por rama pero de los de la serie 2sc3858 para voltaje de +-80V o un poco mas en 8 a 4Ohms, y Jhon Mulato aconseja unos 10  por rama de la serie 2sc5200 para voltajes de +-65V estos no te sirven para el voltaje que vas a ocupar, ya esta probado que se queman a ese voltaje, yo te aconsejaria 10 de los 2sc3858 y complementario por rama para 2 Ohms, despues cuando todo este calibrado y recontraprobado, conectas unos buenos bafles de sub por canal digamos 4 bocinas de 18 pulgadas minimo a 1500w cada bocina, y despues te amarres la mano para evitar subirle mucho y quemes tus bocinas, en forosdeelectronica los usuarios no nos hacemos responsables por perdidas de $ de usuarios emocionados


Saludos


----------



## josesoto

prueba de fuego  a toda potencia


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Leonariu acuerdate que miles de vatios en potencia de salida de un amplificador no garantiza cantidad de sonido o SPL.

Saludos


----------



## leonariu

discúlpeme señor óscar, con mucho respeto yo tengo entendido que  ha mayor potencia,  el sonido se escucha mejor,   en este  foro hay una parte donde hablan de eso


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

no me entendiste, me referia a la sencibilidad de los parlantes, para lo unico que te sirve la cantidad de potencia de salida de un amplificador es para saber si vas o no a quemar tus altavoces y a hacer calculos de SPL teniendo en cuenta la eficiencia de los altavoces, pero como te digo no te garantiza que vas tener un alto SPL (que es lo que en realidad importa) con un ampli de 2000W si vas a poner a sonar parlantes de 88db/1w/1m con el .

No busques miles de vatios antes de mirar la eficiencia de tus altavoces, ademas de el rango de frecuencia a los que van a trabajar, te lo digo porque yo pase por eso muchas veces antes de aprenderlo aqui en foro.

Otro consejo, haz amplificadores modulares, osea si necesitas 2000W, haz 2 de 1000w o 4 de 500w, te queda un trabajo mas estetico y practico a la hora de una emergencia.

Saludos


----------



## ALEX2050

PALOMO no se que esta pasando hise como me dijistes Hola Alex, se miden de masa al pin 7 “Perdon por la broma“ se mide como te escribi y variando el pot de 2K. y no me ajusta queda el mismo valor que es 1.2 voltio, tampoco me ajusta el preajustable de 500 no cambia de (0.3v) para la base de los transistores mje15032 y mje15033. detodos modo la puse a sonar asi con 30+30 a 5amp y me funciono, con poco volume me sonaba bien cuando le aumentaba me sonaba ronco pense que hera por falta de voltage y la conecte a 96 + 96 30amp y me quemo mje15032 y 2sa1943 y no me llega a sonar nada

utlizo transisitor 2sc5200 y 2sa1943 
utlizo la fuente de la audio pipe 4500
que me recomiedan


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Si los trimer no cumplen su funcion, algo debe estar mal, especialmente me preocupa que no te varia nada el trimer de 2K, este sirve para regular el offset del amplificador, debes variarlo hasta obtener una tencion DC lo mas cercana posible a 0v con respecto a tierra en la salida del operacional (pin en donde va la resistencia de 100ohm).

Tal vez ese problema te este generando que el ajuste de bias no te funcione. Si no, revisa que el trimer no este abierto y revisa tambien que no haya continuidad en las pistas del cicuito de bias (a mi me paso algo parecido y era una pista cortada por esos lados).

Saludos.


----------



## palomo

josesoto dijo:


> prueba de fuego  a toda potencia



 jajaja lo primero que digo y lo primero que hacen, le dije que se amarraras la mano pero me olvide de la otra, hubiera dicho !!se amarran ambas manos!!,   en hora buena por tu ampli esperamos fotos para que nos presumas tu nuevo juguetito, esperamos tener noticias pronto del amigo Leonariu.

Saludos



ALEX2050 dijo:


> PALOMO no se que esta pasando hise como me dijistes y no me ajusta queda el mismo valor que es 1.2 voltio, tampoco me ajusta el preajustable de 500 no cambia de (0.3v) para la base de los transistores mje15032 y mje15033. detodos modo la puse a sonar asi con 30+30 a 5amp y me funciono, con poco volume me sonaba bien cuando le aumentaba me sonaba ronco pense que hera por falta de voltage y la conecte a 96 + 96 30amp y me quemo mje15032 y 2sa1943 y no me llega a sonar nada
> 
> utlizo transisitor 2sc5200 y 2sa1943
> utlizo la fuente de la audio pipe 4500
> que me recomiedan



:enfadado: lo dige y no solo yo el amigo Monsalvo tambien lo habia dicho post atras, el 2sc5200 y complementario no aguanta ese voltaje de +-96,  su voltaje maximo es de 150v y tu casi le metiste 192v, por eso te sono con +-30 y cuando le subias el volumen sonaba ronco por falte de voltaje, dime hiciste las pruebas con el famoso foco en serie que recomiendan en el post de **puesta en marcha de un amplificador**,  o minimo pusiste un fucible de 500mA como proteccion en tu amplificador, y si el traimer no funciona, checa que no tengas alguna pista cruzada por lo regular muchas de la veces este puede ser la falla, comenta como te fue.

Saludos


----------



## ALEX2050

palomo dijo:


> jajaja lo primero que digo y lo primero que hacen, le dije que se amarraras la mano pero me olvide de la otra, hubiera dicho !!se amarran ambas manos!!,  en hora buena por tu ampli esperamos fotos para que nos presumas tu nuevo juguetito, esperamos tener noticias pronto del amigo Leonariu.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> :enfadado: lo dige y no solo yo el amigo Monsalvo tambien lo habia dicho post atras, el 2sc5200 y complementario no aguanta ese voltaje de +-96, su voltaje maximo es de 150v y tu casi le metiste 192v, por eso te sono con +-30 y cuando le subias el volumen sonaba ronco por falte de voltaje, dime hiciste las pruebas con el famoso foco en serie que recomiendan en el post de **puesta en marcha de un amplificador**, o minimo pusiste un fucible de 500mA como proteccion en tu amplificador, y si el traimer no funciona, checa que no tengas alguna pista cruzada por lo regular muchas de la veces este puede ser la falla, comenta como te fue.
> 
> Saludos


 





palomo por que dices que los transistores 2sc5200 no aguanta 96+96 si yo tengo un amplificador AUDIO PIPE APA4500 que trabaja con ese mismo voltage y tiene esos transistores, la fuente que yo le puse fue la misma fuente del amplicador audio pipe

voy a revisar el pcb y les comento


----------



## palomo

Perdon amigo Alex2050 se me cruzaron los cables, se me olvido preguntarte si los +-96 ya son rectificados o son directos del trafo sin rectificar, si son ya rectificados el transistor si aguanta, ya que su valor max es de 230V  y si la medicion que dices de +-96 son del trafo sin rectificar, ya rectificados estarias por los +-150v este voltaje si seria demaciado para el transistor, disculpa mi **lapsus Brutus**  

Como mencionaste revisa tu PCB, a lo mejor tengas alguna pista cruzada y comenta como te fue.

Saludos.


----------



## josesoto

Hola amigos como va con el crest, bueno que les puedo contar que por el momento   no lo estoy haciendo trabajar con los voltajes que esta en el circuito  pero si le agregue  un poco mas ahora le puse  60+60+120+120  no se cual es el problema, porque en realidad  debería funcionar perfectamente sin problemas 70+70+ 140+140  solo que el detalle es que no tengo lo suficiente en transistores para arriesgar  talvez hay algún desperfecto de diseño  Ya que es  diferente al crest audio original  que por ahí alguien lo a enviado para conocimiento, mi pregunta es   de donde lo sacaron el circuito  cual es la fuente  donde se basaron para diseñar y  decir que es un crest audio, Atte. Jose Soto


----------



## EL FLAKO DJ

Buenas esta la diseÑe y me funciona de maravillas con 16 transistores y 4 bajos de 18 de 1000 supertone y me suena super


----------



## EL FLAKO DJ

bueno aun no con los inyectores pero si trabaja bien con +/-95Vcd y trabaja bien se calienta lo normal creo que hasta menos que una qsc.... para mi esta super bien aunque me decian que con 16 transistores no me movia los 4 parlantes de 18 y para mi trabaja bien saludes a todos lo quel la hicieron funcionar y ya casi un año en este proyecto aver foristas sigamos con este proyecto que es bueno animense..... saludes


----------



## palomo

EL FLAKO DJ dijo:


> Primero que todo a tu tarjeta no le veo los drivers osea los mje,



En este punto tienes toda la razón FLAKO DJ, no se ven en la placa y pense que estaban cableados junto con los de salida pero en la foto tampoco se aprecia nada, a menos que como menciono ALEX2050 unos pots atras se le quemaron y nos los coloco para la foto hoooo de plano no los puso,  dime amigo ALEX2050 si colocaste los transistores driver MJE15032 y MJ315033 o conque estas exitando los transistores de salida, veo que estas ocupando el PCB de Jhon Mulato, te recuerdo que este ampli tiene entrada balanceada y ya que tenemos una referencia toma una foto de las pistas lo mas nitida posible para buscar donde esta tu falla, y de paso indicanos donde tienes los MJE 15032/3.

Saludos.


----------



## ALEX2050

palomo dijo:


> En este punto tienes toda la razón FLAKO DJ, no se ven en la placa y pense que estaban cableados junto con los de salida pero en la foto tampoco se aprecia nada, a menos que como menciono ALEX2050 unos pots atras se le quemaron y nos los coloco para la foto hoooo de plano no los puso, dime amigo ALEX2050 si colocaste los transistores driver MJE15032 y MJ315033 o conque estas exitando los transistores de salida, veo que estas ocupando el PCB de Jhon Mulato, te recuerdo que este ampli tiene entrada balanceada y ya que tenemos una referencia toma una foto de las pistas lo mas nitida posible para buscar donde esta tu falla, y de paso indicanos donde tienes los MJE 15032/3.
> 
> Saludos.


 
 amigo palomo y FLAKO DJ, los MJE15032 y MJ315033 si se los puse y se me quemaron el MJE15033 y uno de salida que fue 2sa1943 como lo explique en un pot pasado , poreso  monte la tarjeta sin lo driver

pero voy a comprar los driver y montare la tarjeta instalada, con mejor resolucion de imagen


----------



## ALEX2050

hola amigo palomo he notado algo en la tarjeta crest, cuando le desconecte la resistencia 180 que esta paralela al preajustable de 2k2, si varia el voltage que dando a 0.5 y 0.5 en la base de los mje.
¿tenia que hacer esto? o con esa resistencia de 180 debe variar el voltage 0.5 y o.5.
tengo otra duda los (0v) del integrado ne5532 del pin 7 se deben medir sin el integrado o con el integrado. por que yo desmonte el integrado y medi el voltage y meda cero v.

la verdad que si no es asi no se que hacer por que el circuito esta identico a este
Ver el archivo adjunto crest_ayuda_649.rar
corrigiendo la conexion de los transistores de salida


----------



## KERLY

palomo dijo:


> jajaja lo primero que digo y lo primero que hacen, le dije que se amarraras la mano pero me olvide de la otra, hubiera dicho !!se amarran ambas manos!!,   en hora buena por tu ampli esperamos fotos para que nos presumas tu nuevo juguetito, esperamos tener noticias pronto del amigo Leonariu.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> :enfadado: lo dige y no solo yo el amigo Monsalvo tambien lo habia dicho post atras, el 2sc5200 y complementario no aguanta ese voltaje de +-96,  su voltaje maximo es de 150v y tu casi le metiste 192v, por eso te sono con +-30 y cuando le subias el volumen sonaba ronco por falte de voltaje, dime hiciste las pruebas con el famoso foco en serie que recomiendan en el post de **puesta en marcha de un amplificador**,  o minimo pusiste un fucible de 500mA como proteccion en tu amplificador, y si el traimer no funciona, checa que no tengas alguna pista cruzada por lo regular muchas de la veces este puede ser la falla, comenta como te fue.
> 
> Saludos



Quemas palomo  una pregunta? como haci que el 2sc5200 y su complemento no agunatan un vc de 96+96dc si el las especificasiones que yo tengo de el me dice  que aguanta entre
c-b=200v
c-e=200v
teoricamente obviamente no le vamos aplicar ese voltaje por seguridad yo los trabajaria al 50  % osea 100vdc+/-
Por ejemplo yo los he trabajado hasta -95v en un NP y +95v en un PN y ha trabajado bien
hablamos


----------



## palomo

Amigo Alex2050 la medicion se hace con el AO conectado y debes obtener casi 0V con la resistencia conectada que esta con el offset, ya revisaste que no tengas algun transistor volteado o alguna pista fracturada o cruzada, nunca esta de mas medir continuidad en ellas, comenta como te fue.

Amigo Kerly si es posible ocupar voltajes de +-96V solo hay que tener cuidado ya que el 2SC5200 su poder de disipación es de 150V es a lo que me referia, perdon por no poner este pequeño detalle, y para que el transistor aguante el trabajo con este voltaje se agregan mas transistores con esto se logra disipar el exeso de calor porque sino al transistor se lo chupa la bruja. 

Por lo visto a varios amigos el preset de Offset no les funciona, este ampli lo tenia parado por el costo de los transisitores los MJ, asi que no me voy a quedar con las ganas de ver si en verdad funciona el preset de Offset o es un error de montaje, asi que voy a poner manos a la obra y a continuar su fabricación, voy a ocupar los 2SC5200 y complementario espero que tenga este mismo error para ver por donde se puede solucionar.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Por que usan aún los 2SC5200?

Yo acabo de comprar estos y me salieron de ultralujo, se los recomiendo, ademas son muy baratos.

http://mexico.newark.com/on-semiconductor/njw0281g/transistor/dp/95M6875?Ntt=NJW0281

PD: En la pagina web dicen disipar 150mW (akajjaaj) En el datasheet son de 200W.
Tambien está su complementario.

Saludos"!""


----------



## palomo

Tacatomon dijo:


> Por que usan aún los 2SC5200?
> 
> Yo acabo de comprar estos y me salieron de ultralujo, se los recomiendo, ademas son muy baratos.
> 
> http://mexico.newark.com/on-semiconductor/njw0281g/transistor/dp/95M6875?Ntt=NJW0281
> 
> PD: En la pagina web dicen disipar 150mW (akajjaaj) En el datasheet son de 200W.
> Tambien está su complementario.
> 
> Saludos"!""



¿Me pregunto si el precio que ponen es en pesos mexicanos o en dolares?, porque si son en moneda nacional en este momento hago mi pedido minimo de 500 piezas, ahora que si son en dolares los 2SC5200 lo consigo en $35 pesos $7 pesitos mas de lo que cuestan los otros y son originales los que me venden, y en que proyecto los ocupaste compatriota, y en moneda nacional cuanto pagaste por cada uno.

Saludos.


----------



## palomo

Ok amigos lo prometido es deuda aunque va a ver muchos que me van a matar por lo siguiente:

Les prometi el PCB de la fuente de este amplificador para no tener que ocupar una fuente con doble debanado para el voltaje alto, pues bueno aqui lo tienen, solo que como cambie de maquina el programa para poderlo pasar a formato PDF se fue con ella junto con el PCBwizard, asi que lo unico que me quedo fue el PCB express  asi que si algun moderador podria hacernos el favor de combertirlo a PDF estaria agradecido, les comento lo siguiente, aunque ocupa un transformador que tiene 50-0-50 x2, (aunque sigue siendo doble debanado ya no hay que tener un debanado de mas voltaje) se pueden ocupar 2 transformadores y que cada uno tenga 50-0-50 pero estos deben ser exactos en los 2, no puede haber una pequeña diferencia entre voltajes entre los transformadores asi que mucho cuidado con esto. 

Bueno mucho Bla, Bla, Bla, y nada de accion asi que mejor aqui se los dejo 

Saludos.

 No me deja subir el archivo asi que voy a intentar con otra cosa, Bueno ya quedo y lo ultimo la placa del PCB es doble cara asi que el que tenga el PCBExpress podra ver este detalle.


----------



## nuk

palomo dijo:


> Ok amigos lo prometido es deuda aunque va a ver muchos que me van a matar por lo siguiente:
> 
> Les prometi el PCB de la fuente de este amplificador para no tener que ocupar una fuente con doble debanado para el voltaje alto, pues bueno aqui lo tienen, solo que como cambie de maquina el programa para poderlo pasar a formato PDF se fue con ella junto con el PCBwizard, asi que lo unico que me quedo fue el PCB express  asi que si algun moderador podria hacernos el favor de combertirlo a PDF estaria agradecido, les comento lo siguiente, aunque ocupa un transformador que tiene 50-0-50 x2, (aunque sigue siendo doble debanado ya no hay que tener un debanado de mas voltaje) se pueden ocupar 2 transformadores y que cada uno tenga 50-0-50 pero estos deben ser exactos en los 2, no puede haber una pequeña diferencia entre voltajes entre los transformadores asi que mucho cuidado con esto.
> 
> Bueno mucho Bla, Bla, Bla, y nada de accion asi que mejor aqui se los dejo
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> No me deja subir el archivo asi que voy a intentar con otra cosa, Bueno ya quedo y lo ultimo la placa del PCB es doble cara asi que el que tenga el PCBExpress podra ver este detalle.


hola creo que necesitaban esto [ver archivos adjuntos] no soy moderador pero hice lo que pude espero haber ayudado 
psd:esta todo en pdf tambien dejo el archivo que se abre con el PCBExpress que lo puede bajar gratis de aqui http://www.expresspcb.com/ExpressPCBHtm/Download.htm
saludos 
volvere, nuk


----------



## palomo

Como estas NUK que corrientes alternas te trajeron por el foro, jajaja ya se te extrañaba, y gracias por pasar el PCB a formato PDF, haora si ya estoy mas tranquilo.

 Pues bueno el primer PCB es la cara de abajo.

El segundo PCB es la cara de arriba, donde dice salida de bocinas esos van al negativo y en este mismo punto es la tierra en general, ojo en este punto es donde la cara de arriba esta en contacto con la de abajo.

La tercera hoja es la hubicacion y los valores de los componentes, donde dice ( - AC AC +) son los puentes de diodos minimo de 40A, estos deben ser metalizados y colocados con disipadores, voy a colgar un dibujo para que mas o menos se den una ides.
Abajo de estos estan las entradas de los trafos este puede ser un solo transformador pero con salida  50-0 50  y  50-0-50  de 1K5V en pocas palabras 2 bobinados con tap central cada uno estos deben ser independientes uno de otro.

Y por ultimo en la cuarta hoja estan los puntos donde se conecta la salida de voltaje es por las dos tomas de enmedio, como veran ya se obtienen los +-66 para el riel bajo y +-130 para el riel alto, aqui es donde se conectan los dos canales, tambien se puede hacer con dos transformadores, solo que hay que tener cuidado que cada uno este exacto y sean iguales en su voltaje de salida, solo que esto es un tanto dificil asi que lo mas practico seria lo primero que les mencione.

Cualquier duda estoy para ayudarlos 

Saludos.


HAA nadamas tengo tiempo y les paso un dibujo con los puentes de diodos como estaban.  y gracias amigo NUK de nuevo a mas de uno le salvaste la curiosidad.


----------



## ALEX2050

haol colegas 
quiero hacer esta fuente pero como se trabaja con dos tipo de voltage que son bajo y alto como hago para conectar estos tipo de voltage a una tarjeta de amplificacion conocida como zener,

saludes........


----------



## palomo

ALEX2050 dijo:


> haol colegas
> quiero hacer esta fuente pero como se trabaja con dos tipo de voltage que son bajo y alto como hago para conectar estos tipo de voltage a una tarjeta de amplificacion conocida como zener,



Tendras que modificar demaciadas cosas, en pocas palabras hacer un diseño nuevo asi que para lo que quieres no es factible, esta fuente esta diseñada para el Crest-audio y aqui en el foro seria para la Master, asi es como se le conoce al clon del crest que posteo el amigo mulato, mejor fabricate el crest asi te ahorras de hacer un nuevo diseño.

Saludos.


----------



## aldemarar

ALEX2050 dijo:


> haol colegas
> quiero hacer esta fuente pero como se trabaja con dos tipo de voltage que son bajo y alto como hago para conectar estos tipo de voltage a una tarjeta de amplificacion conocida como zener,
> 
> saludes........


 

si se podria pero seria un desperdisio de la fuente y la zener el maximo voltage que le pondrias serian 96v+- que esta con una modificasion que yo le hise para ese voltaje mejor arma la master o si quieres sacarle mas potencia a la zener colocala en btl con 70v+-


----------



## ALEX2050

aldemarar dijo:


> si se podria pero seria un desperdisio de la fuente y la zener el maximo voltage que le pondrias serian 96v+- que esta con una modificasion que yo le hise para ese voltaje mejor arma la master o si quieres sacarle mas potencia a la zener colocala en btl con 70v+-


 
que modificacion le hiciste a la zener para ponerla a trabajar con +-96 por que la master no me ajusta las bias de los mje15032 y mje15033 y la he dejado a un lado.
¿a ti te funciono?


----------



## ALEX2050

aldemarar dijo:


> deves colocarles transistores que aguanten mas voltaje como los driver de la master y hay que modificar algunos valores de resistencias yo ya subi al foro el esquema


 
donde encuentro el esquema si no es mucha molestia


----------



## aldemarar

esta en este pos https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...w-and-2200w-mosfet-clase-ab-12750/index9.html 

la resistencia de 38k subela a 68k


----------



## danimaster

Hola palomo yo voy a emsanblar la fuente que tu posteaste para el crest audio 3600 . A una pregunta puedo alimentar dos placas de estas com esta fuente . Si no lo ago con una .que es 1k5v? 15 amper . Si llegase a poner dos transformadores de 50.0.50 de cuantos amper seria la mitad 7.5 amper ? Saludos .


----------



## palomo

Si se puede alimentar 2 placas con esta fuente solo que se me olvido mencionar algo muy importante, que los 1K5v de potencia es por bobinado en pocas palabras al ser un solo transformador cada trafo debe ser de 1K5V o sea que en total debe ser de 30A. Pido disculpas por tremendo herror, y lo de poner 2 transformadores ya lo habia mencionado estos deben ser exactos, no pueden variar uno de otro si colocas uno de 49.2-0-49.2 el otro debe ser de igual voltaje no puede variar ya que tendras voltajes diferentes en los rieles tanto en baja como en alta, lo mas confiable es que los dos bobinados esten en el mismo trafo, y lo de alimentar solo un canal estarias desperdiciando valiosos Amperes que el canal no los va a ocupar nunca.

Saludos.


----------



## jhon mulato

Amigo Luispirulo
revisa los ceramico de 100 PF y 220 PF que sea mayor de 100 v 
y en la pata 7 del integrado TL 072 tenga 0 voltios


----------



## luispirulo

amigo Jhon Mulato
el pin 7 del ic tl072 no logro colocarlo a cero voltios tiene un voltaje de 11.2no se por que en ambas tarjetas;quisiera saber si tienes una idea de como arreglar ese problema, sin embargo te comento que la tarjeta suena bien pero tengo ese problema en los brillos y medios te agradesco la ayuda


----------



## Ramses

Hola buenas a todos.... Me referire a Mulato o a cualquiera q*ue* pudiera ayudarme. Es acerca del archivo RAR donde esta el plano de este amplificador. He podido bajar los anteriores pero ese ultimo lo bajo y el programa me dice que esta dañado. Sera posible me lo puedas(an) enviar por correo se los agradeceria. Mi fascinacion son los amplificadores!.


----------



## palomo

Ramses dijo:


> Hola buenas a todos.... Me referire a Mulato o a cualquiera q*ue* pudiera ayudarme. Es acerca del archivo RAR donde esta el plano de este amplificador. He podido bajar los anteriores pero ese ultimo lo bajo y el programa me dice que esta dañado. Sera posible me lo puedas(an) enviar por correo se los agradeceria. Mi fascinacion son los amplificadores!.



Este que posteo Oscar se entiende mas espero disculpes la tardanza. el de john mulato es lo mismo


----------



## alexis y leidys

no se por que le tienen que desir 
CREST si segun mi tiempo de trabajo esa es
un amplificador MAXTER


----------



## Jackcer

alexis y leidys dijo:


> no se por que le tienen que desir
> CREST si segun mi tiempo de trabajo esa es
> un amplificador MAXTER


 
Según lo que sé, este compañero tiene razón. A menos que crest tenga una referencia parecida a esta de la compañía MASTER - AUDIO, cuya serie es DPU 3K6:

http://www.master-audio.com/producto.asp?id=80

Podrias decir si es este el amplificador que has manejado?


----------



## aldemarar

esto no prueva nada, donde esta el plano original?


----------



## Jackcer

Aldemarar aqui esta el manual de servicio de la Master DPU_3K6


DPU-3K6 
Productos · Amplificadores de Potencia · *DPU* SERIES 

*Clase H - 2 x 1800 W/ 4 Ohm – 2 x 1000 W/ 8 Ohm – 3U 19” – 19 Kgs – DPM card. *
Los amplificadores DPU han sido diseñados preferentemente para alimentar los *MD Series*</B> a través de sus tarjetas de procesamiento personalizadas *DPM* insertadas en su ubicación frontal prevista.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

El compañero jacker tiene razon, miren lo que me encontre por ahi....

Observando y comparando los 2 esquemas, el de jhon mulato y el original, parece que no hay diferencias.


----------



## aldemarar

si sin duda la targeta es la master por que de las que conosco de crest no  se paresen, grasias por el aporte


----------



## alexis y leidys

hola la confucion depronto fue por algo pero la unica marca que yo creo
que es paresida a la master es un sistema que trabaja con 3 voltajes diferentes 
y es del plano yorkville M1610 y un pequeño paresido al amplificador alpine que se trabaja para sonido de autos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Algunos crest tambien, por ejemplo el 5001 y otras series mas antiguas son algo semejantes.


----------



## ALEX2050

palomo monta la tageta crest que terminaste para ver si me puedo seguir por la tuya y mirar el error que puede tener mi targeta crest(que no me ajusta las vias ni 0v).
note algo, que al desconectar la resistencia de 180 paralelo al preajustable de2k, me ajusta las via con el preajustable de 2k, pero al mover el de 500 no ajusta nada(ni 0v ni tampco las vias)


saludes.........


----------



## palomo

ALEX2050 dijo:


> palomo monta la tageta crest que terminaste


 
  Alex como que las monte, ya estan montadas y funcionando  

Hola Alex querras decir que le tome una foto, (perdon por la broma) en este fin de semana le tomo unas fotos de la targeta master, como preste la camara y solo tengo la del celular la foto sale con baja definicion y la verdad no se aprecia nada.

Saludos.


----------



## ALEX2050

quien en este foro me pude decir que targeta de amplificacion me pue servir para medio, necesito conectarla a 4 parlantes 12 de 1200w spain

saludes..................................


----------



## alexis y leidys

hola alex2050  normalmente para medios yo trabajo con el diagrama de la reavey gps 3500 pero yo lo coloco sin inllectores osea con un solo voltage de  +90   -90   y con una totalidad de 16 transistores
el 5200 y su pareja   estos transistores en este diagrama trabajan  sin calentarse y buen sonido aqui te dejo el diagrama   espero que sea de alluda
y que a muchos le interese 
Tambientengo el mackie 2500 pero es mucho material  por que cada 2 trans. de salida trabaja con un driver inpuldador despues se los dejare no lo tengo aqui.
en el foro hay un diagrama peavey que tiene las espesificaciones que requieres encuantrala
simplemente anota 
peavey  1500

buano  un pequeño comentario para los mounstruos de la electronica 
aqui en nuestro equipo tenemos para bajo 2 crest pro 10001 la cual las trabajamos a 1 hom
pero a uno de los amplificadores se le daño la tarjeta driver la cual se tosto 
y no se donde podemos conseguirla  si hay alguien que ya la compro por favor que me comente 
para poderla comprar
ya tenemos 1 año asi  eso si que sea nueva por que ya bnos paso un caso con una usada


----------



## aldemarar

por alexis
buano un pequeño comentario para los mounstruos de la electronica 
aqui en nuestro equipo tenemos para bajo 2 crest pro 10001 la cual las trabajamos a 1 hom

por que la trabajas con esa impedancia tan baja?
ese amplificador si esta diseñado para eso?

por alexis
buen sonido aqui te dejo el diagrama espero que sea de ayuda
me gustaria ver tu diagrama


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

alexis y leidys dijo:


> buano un pequeño comentario para los mounstruos de la electronica
> aqui en nuestro equipo tenemos para bajo 2 crest pro 10001 la cual las trabajamos a 1 hom
> pero a uno de los amplificadores se le daño la tarjeta driver la cual se tosto
> y no se donde podemos conseguirla si hay alguien que ya la compro por favor que me comente
> para poderla comprar
> ya tenemos 1 año asi eso si que sea nueva por que ya bnos paso un caso con una usada


 
Hola alexis, porque no tratas de comunicarte con alguna oficina de servicio tecnico de crest audio en Estados Unidos, ellos deben poder venderte la tarjeta que se te dañó (creo)

Cuando vi el comentario de que lo cargabas a 1 Ohm, lei el manual y si lo soporta  y hasta soporta puente en 2 Ohm , primer amplificador de fabrica que conozco que soporta estas condiciones de trabajo tan extremas.

Me uno al comentario de aldemarar, donde esta el plano que ibas a mostrarnos.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Si buscás el esquema del Crest este: http://www.eserviceinfo.com/downloadsm/52283/Crest_10001 pwr amp.html

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Hola alexis, porque no tratas de comunicarte con alguna oficina de servicio tecnico de crest audio en Estados Unidos, ellos deben poder venderte la tarjeta que se te dañó (creo)
> 
> Cuando vi el comentario de que lo cargabas a 1 Ohm, lei el manual y si lo soporta  y hasta soporta puente en 2 Ohm , primer amplificador de fabrica que conozco que soporta estas condiciones de trabajo tan extremas.
> 
> Me uno al comentario de aldemarar, donde esta el plano que ibas a mostrarnos.
> 
> Saludos



Sus 28 Transistores por rama de alimentación lo avalan.

2SC4029 & 2SA1553


----------



## ALEX2050

alexis : colega monta el diagrama, te lo agradesco que creo que va hacer de gran ayuda no solo para mi sino para otros colegas del foro                                                      

saludes....................................


----------



## alexis y leidys

el esquema aparece en la pagina de crest audio no simplemente la 1001 si no tamvien muchos mas
un pequeño comentario y lo digo con teoria comprobada la cual yo lo realize y es esta.
por que la crest 9001 tiene mejor potencia que la 1001 siendo que la 9001 tiene solo 20 trancistores yun voltage maximo de +120    -120 y la crest 1001 tiene 32 tran. y un voltage maximo de +160  -160   siendo que este amplificador es de menores caracteristicas  claro me refiero trabajando a 2 hom en pocas palabras por que la 9001 suena mas duro que la 1001 en 2 hom

otra cosa  oscar la crest no es el unico amplificador que trabaja a 1 hom
nosotros trabajamos un tiempo con 2 amplificadores  son los  glend kleismit
y sin decir mentiras yo llegue a un caso extremo de colocarles a un canal 10 parlantes
y me trabajo  lo limite a 65 vol por que este ampli tiene para limitar voltages su volt. maximo es de
-114   y tiene 3 etapas de inllectores
y tiene una cantidad de 50 trancistores por canal
y es de gran capasidad para medios

la trato de suvir  y no puedo por que las dimenciones son demasiado grande 
y no se como darle manual una nueva medida
otra cosa yo lo vie en el foro y me asombre que alguien en el foro tenga en sus manos este diagrama

Amplificador de 500w,800w,1000w & 2200w Mosfet clase AB
aqui se encuentra el esquema en el numero 37  
dicen que no funciona pero lo que es original de que funciona funciona  y yo lo trabaje por 2 años

aqui esta el diagrama que prometi


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola alexis, gracias por el diagrama de la peavey, pronto subiré la version completa de la Master 3600 sin inyectores.

Entonces este es el Glend Kleismith del que hablas?
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/111202/ _ 
Saludos


----------



## alexis y leidys

oscar   mira este diagrama  sera que tendra un gran rendimiento
por que yo no lo he realizado por condisiones economicas


----------



## Edgar Humerez Gusm

compañeros del foro quiero hacer un aporte con un esquema Tip 4000 h2 II que tiene las mismas caratcteristicas del cresta audio y es mas facil de construir y funciona anlisenlo que apinan


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

compañero le falto esto, es el detalle de la tarjetica que dice CI1001, estos esquemas de ciclotron tengo varios y son copias de las crest.

Saludos


----------



## palomo

No se si estan comentando de esta pagina de audiolist pero el enlace que yo tengo es este, http://audiolist.org/ en el se encuentran gran cantidad de diagramas de amplificadores.

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

palomo dijo:


> No se si estan comentando de esta pagina de audiolist pero el enlace que yo tengo es este, http://audiolist.org/ en el se encuentran gran cantidad de diagramas de amplificadores.
> 
> Saludos.



Sip, esa es la pagina, hace un tiempo que se mudaron, solo coloqué en google audiolist y me aparecio de una .

Tambien hay mucha informacion interesante de sonido profesional y ajustes de sistemas de audio, todo en portugues pero se entiende.

Saludos.

Pronto subire el PCB de una crest 3301 en la que estoy trabajando para mi amplificador de medios ya que le estoy cambiando las tarjetas driver para ir probando varias opciones, a los graves tambien voy a cambiar en un canal la driver MTE por una Master 3600 a ver como se comporta. Solo para los amantes de las etapas de potencia AB .


----------



## alexis y leidys

el mt tiene buena potencia pero con un integrado de entrada balanceado
y para mi la master 3600 tiene mejor cuerpo de sonido 
pero hay algo. El master te da precion trabajandolo con un driver rak  dbx
eso si te lo aseguro


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

alexis y leidys dijo:


> el mt tiene buena potencia pero con un integrado de entrada balanceado



alexis, el que tenga o no entrada balanceada no tiene nada que ver con la potencia del amplificador.



alexis y leidys dijo:


> y para mi la master 3600 tiene mejor cuerpo de sonido
> pero hay algo. El master te da precion trabajandolo con un driver rak  dbx
> eso si te lo aseguro



No poseo driverack PA dbx pero de todas formas quiero probar, aunque presiento que no va a haber diferencias apreciables al oido con respecto a mi MTE.

Saludos


----------



## nacho_brc

descargue en este post un archivo que trae algunas simulaciones con imagenes de osciloscopio... creo que era de oscar monsalvo con ayuda de jhon mulato... mi pregunta es si esa tarjeta pcb la diseñaron ellos, y si esta probada por alguno de ustedes.. tambien queria saber porque algunos transistores de salida tienen una A en la foto y otros una C.. a que se referira? yo lo primero que se me ocurre es que unos esten aislados y otros conectados atraves del disipador.. pero no cometeria el error de probarlo.. tambien tengo otra pregunta.. el inyector de +-152v debera ser incluido en la fuente? osea el circuito que conmuta el votaje a +-152 va en la fuente o esta incluido en el pcb que se posteo? tengo una ultima duda y para cuando terminen de leer me van a odiar por pregunton.. lei que se necesitaba para los +-77v unos 15 o 20A de corriente.. osea un trafo de 10 + 10A, ahora.. si los +-152v los obtengo de otro trafo, que corriente necesitaria en ese otro trafo? si alguno de ustedes se hace un tiempito me contesta.. si molesto mucho hagan caso omiso al mensaje.. jaja.. saludos

edito: Alguno de ustedes hizo una fuente para los dos voltajes? la tienen en pdf?


----------



## palomo

Nacho si molestas  pero con gusto te ayudare, la simulacion que nombras es la de este amplificador mal llamado crest cuando en realidad su nombre original es "Master", si funciona de eso no tengas duda ya han sido 3 compañeros que lo han hecho incluyendome, aunque solo tengo un solo canal estoy esperando el transformador para esta bestia.




nacho_brc dijo:


> esa tarjeta pcb la diseñaron ellos, y si esta probada por alguno de ustedes.. tambien queria saber porque algunos transistores de salida tienen una A en la foto y otros una C..


 
Jhon fabrico una donde lo inyectores estan en otra PCB, y Oscar fabrico otra donde incluye la parte de los inyectores, la de Oscar yo la monte asi que puedo garantizar que funciona, lo de las letras A y C ahi si que ellos te tendrian que contestar.





nacho_brc dijo:


> tambien tengo otra pregunta.. el inyector de +-152v debera ser incluido en la fuente? osea el circuito que conmuta el votaje a +-152 va en la fuente o esta incluido en el pcb que se posteo?


 
En una paginas atras se hablo que se podria ocupar un transformador con doble debanado para sacar el riel bajo y el alto, yo subi el diseño de una fuente en la cual obtienes los 2 voltajes que se ocupan date una vuelta por el tema, nadamas que ten en cuenta que la fuente que propuce es de doble cara y ya deje una brebe explicacion de como va montada y lo que se debe de tener en concideracion con el trafo, los inyectores en el de Jhon estan aparte, en el de Oscar ya estan incluidos.



nacho_brc dijo:


> tengo una ultima duda y para cuando terminen de leer me van a odiar por pregunton.. lei que se necesitaba para los +-77v unos 15 o 20A de corriente.. osea un trafo de 10 + 10A, ahora.. si los +-152v los obtengo de otro trafo, que corriente necesitaria en ese otro trafo? si alguno de ustedes se hace un tiempito me contesta.. si molesto mucho hagan caso omiso al mensaje.. jaja.. saludos
> 
> edito: Alguno de ustedes hizo una fuente para los dos voltajes? la tienen en pdf?


 
Esto ya te lo conteste, date una vuelta o leida por el tema yo subi un diseño de fuente de donde puedes sacar el riel bajo y el alto, probado al 100% esta en PDF gracias al amigo Nuk que me hiso el favor de ponerlos asi. asi que amigo a leer un rato.

Saludos


----------



## nacho_brc

la tarjeta la voy a realizar en cuanto tenga un par de horas libres.. lo que si voy a esperar aver si consigo un transformador lindo.. ya que esa seria la complicacion mas grande que veo..


----------



## nacho_brc

se puede armar el amplificador solo con el trafo de +-150v?


----------



## palomo

si se puede solo que para eso tendras que ocupar los transistores MJL4281 y tener demaciado cuidado porque una pequeña fraccion que se te junten los de salida, y tendras transistores haciendo pornografia electronica esto es que algunos transistores queden desnuditos enseñando el silicio, y lo por es que no podras bajarlos mas de 4Ohms no sin antes colocar una docena mas de transistores. 

Saludos.


----------



## nacho_brc

es que consigo un transformador de 1000w 110v en 25 dolares.. jaja.. si me consiguiera otro parecido.. armo la fuente con dos transformadores de esos.. es mas comun comprar transformadores de 110v que otros voltajes.. ademas.. la idea seria dejarlo funcionando en 8 ohm.. tendria que ver que disposicion de parlantes usar.. tampoco es la idea matarse la cabeza buscando un parlante de 1000 watts.. ajja


----------



## palomo

Imagino que el trafo es de 110-0-110 para que puedas sacar el voltaje que dices, porque de lo contrario si es de debanado sencillo no te sirve.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

nacho_brc dijo:


> es que consigo un transformador de 1000w 110v en 25 dolares.. jaja.. si me consiguiera otro parecido.. armo la fuente con dos transformadores de esos.. es mas comun comprar transformadores de 110v que otros voltajes.. ademas.. la idea seria dejarlo funcionando en 8 ohm.. tendria que ver que disposicion de parlantes usar.. tampoco es la idea matarse la cabeza buscando un parlante de 1000 watts.. ajja



Si es de 220 a 110, lo mas probable es que sea un *"Auto-transformador"* y en ese caso *NO* te sirve.


----------



## nacho_brc

si.. es asi.. pero mi idea era usar dos transformadores iguales para simular un transformador de devanado doble.. usea.. juntar una de las salidas de uno de ellos con la del otro.. y usar las puntas y el punto medio seria donde se juntan los dos transformadores


----------



## palomo

Fogonazo dijo: Auto-transformador no sirve, si quieres saber porque aparte si ya leíste el enlace que te dio observa el calibre del devanado secundario, espero que lo que veas te convenza.

Saludos.


----------



## nacho_brc

de una... ya me fijare.. gracias por las respuestas


----------



## Arthas

Buenas compañeros les traigo fotos del armado de la master 3k6 para que miren el progreso de mis armados cualquier comentario bienvenido. Me faltan algunos componentes apenas termine les muestro otras fotos 


saludes


----------



## ALEX2050

amigos del foro la verdad espero fotos de esta tarjeta master para solocionar un problema que tengo en mi trajeta


----------



## ALEX2050

colega jsbsarabia1 que voltage utilizaste en la fuente para cuadrar las vias y los 0v de pin 7 del ic





saludo a todos los foreros


----------



## aldemarar

si tienes un voltage muy bajo no te cuadra el vias ,esa targeta trabaja con voltages altos de 70 a 100 voltios


----------



## ALEX2050

gracias amigo @aldemarar creo que puede ser eso lo que me esta sucediendo porque la probe con -35/+35 y no pude ajustar las vias, la estube probando con ese voltaje por miedo de no meterle mas voltaje para no quemar mas transistores pero la voy a poner a trabajar  con una fuente de -96/+96 a ver que pasa y luego les comento

tengo una pregunta: las vias y 0v de ic, se cuadran con los transistires de salida conectados o primero se cuadran las vias y luego se conectan los transistores de salida



saludes


----------



## aldemarar

lo puedes hacer sin los transistores de salida si quieres, pero despues verifica con todos y recuerda de colocar siempre la serie


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

ALEX2050 dijo:


> tengo una pregunta: las vias y 0v de ic, se cuadran con los transistires de salida conectados o primero se cuadran las vias y luego se conectan los transistores de salida
> 
> 
> 
> saludes



Lo ideal seria que le colocaras por lo menos 2 transistores de salida, aunque si lo pruebas con la serie estarias mas seguro, asi que se muy cuidadoso cuando vayas a hacer las mediciones con el multimetro y el amplificador encendido ya que varias veces por accidente se me han quemado transistores de salida aun estando con la serie, asi que no esta demas extremar las medidas de seguridad.

Para los amigos que van a armar el switched bus o inyectores, las simulaciones me han arrojado que estos trabajan bien solo con 4 y 8 Ohm de carga, asi que asi como esta no le bajen la carga a menos de 4 ohm porque los inyectores problamente no les van a trabajar.

Tambien les recomiendo observar la señal en el switched bus con un osciloscopio, les servira para hacer ajustes mas finos, pero si no poseen uno, pues haganle asi entonces

Exitos con sus amplificadores.


----------



## JSBSARABIA1

hola amigos aqui les mando las fotos del amplificador marter sin inyectores con voltaje 92-0-92 con filtraje 33.000 mf/ 100v y 16 transistores por canal ... la otra semana armo con los inyectores... arme 2 amplificadores y suena super, animence el amplificador lo he usado en sonido en vivo con orquesta y respondieron


----------



## JSBSARABIA1

estas son algunas fotos

Disculpa amigo te mando el pdf y los componentes que son los mismos que los de jhon mulato este lo hizo un amigo de barranquilla jose impreso este tiene el relay incluido solo si haces o mandas hacer el transformador colocale 9 voltios y listo... Recuerda este amplificador trabaja bien con buen amperaje y voltaje( MINIMO 10 AMPERIOS, 70-0-70) Y VERAS EXCELENTES RESULTADOS


----------



## JSBSARABIA1

En mundoelectronico los consigues originales y baratos marca on $6.000 y los probe con un dbx 260 cuatro bajos eminence, por canal y tambien con medios excelete sonido y 0% distorcion  hay que colocarles componentes originales y a darles buen chuzo (exigirles) recuerda que este amplificador funciona bien  con un buen tranformador y veras los resultado no se recalienta como la qsc.. Pienso colocarles los inyectores dentro de 15 dias

Fotos con los inyectores entre 15 dias la armo

Mas fotos para ver


----------



## pampas

amigo JSBSARABIA1 quesiera saber que transistores usaste en la salida,por yo tambien estoy enteresado en hacer uno igual .


----------



## ALEX2050

sin los inyectores puedes utilzar 2sa1943 y el 2sc5200


----------



## pampas

Hola amigos de foro,tengo una duda quesiera una ayuda, en la diagrama original de master lleva 2 transistores el Q5 y Q6 Y en e diagrama de master que esta en foro no tiene . gracias por su respuesta.

mando el esquema de master original.

aqui esta el archivo


----------



## ALEX2050

primeramente ¡feliz año nuevo! para todo mis colegas del foro; ya logre poner afuncionar la tarjeta maste sin los inyectores, le siente una buena potencia y lo mejor un buen sonido sin nada de distorcion. ahora quiero colocarle los inyectores y quisiera saber quien logro poner afuncionar la tarjeta maste con los inyectores y que tal le fue...................



saludes.................


----------



## Libardo M

Amigos, Cual es voltaje minimo con que se puede alimentar en la linea de alta y en la linea de baja, la tarjeta Master 3600, 
Estoy interesado en esta tarjeta pero creo que para mi, con ese voltaje de alimentacion (75 y 150 V) es mucha potencia, me gustaria que por ejemplo trabajara a 65 y 130V,

Habria que hacer alguna modificacion al circuito o esta podria trabajar con esa tension de alimentacion.

Gracias por sus respuestas

LM


----------



## palomo

Libardo se puede alimentar minimo con 70V y maximo con 85V utilizando los 2SC y 2SA pero sin riel alto, si lees el tema completo encontraras un PCB que subi donde puedes obtener a travez de un solo transformador los 2 voltajes que se nesecitan, solo que este es de 4 devanados  50-0-50  y el otro igual 50-0-50, con esto obtienes mas o menos el voltaje que quieres ocupar +-70V y +-135V, para este voltaje te recomiendo usar los transistores 2SC3281 y complementrario solo si los encuentras originales (cosa que dudo), en este caso los de marca ON como los MJ21194 y complementrario son los adecuados y no se necesita ninguna modificacion, asi como esta es la recomendable.

Saludos


----------



## Libardo M

Gracias por tu respuesta amigo.

Perdon por la ignorancia, pero he visto si no me equivoco que el circuito de polarizacion de base de los transistores drivers se alimenta con 150 V,
La pregunta es esta seccion se alimentaria tambien con los 85 -90V, es decir todo con el voltaje del LOWRAIL, por ejemplo.

Seria un despendicio no utilizar el sistema de inyectores.
En ese caso si seria viable hacerla toda completa( con inyectores)
Ya he visto bastante el tema y el amplificador es una bestia!!!
En un mensaje dice que 850W en 8Ohm, me imagino que en 4 Ohm debe sobrepasar los 1400W.
Muy buena potencia hay que comprar parlantes que aguanten toda esa potencia


----------



## Edu-D

Hola a todos este es mi mostrito...
es la tarjeta master que arme sin inyectores +-96 voltios...
Funciona my bien con 20 transistores 2SA1947 y 2SC5200...
Queria despejar una duda puede servir para subwoofer el amplificador...
Saludos...
 

Saludos compañeros alguien me podria ayudar que Driver le puedo reemplazar a la tarjeta Master ya que los MJE15032 33, solo hay falsos... Tenia como driver C3856, A1492...

Se me quemo el C3856 que tenia puesto ya que en la salida se me circuito por accidente, ya que el proyecto lo hice el año pasado.

Por desgracia no encuentro el transistor  y les puse estos C3298B & A1306B
Cuando esta sonando ecualizo los bajos y distorciona...


----------



## Arthas

busca de nuevo el 2sc3856 o 2sc5200 en los drivers y verifica que los componentes de la tarjeta sean los correctoas ya que manejas alto voltaje ok.
saludes


----------



## peluffo86

buenas amigos... veo q*UE* la targeta tiene una bobina pero en el plano q*UE* jhon mulato publico no aparece me pueden decir como consigo esa bobina o si hay q*UE* mandarla a hacer gracias.



jhon mulato dijo:


> Llego el loco del audio entregando para los aficionados, del full audio sin distorsión
> 
> Este amplificador es para trabajo pesado
> Requiere entre 94 y 154 VDC positivos y negativos y señal balanceada de entrada de hasta 0.5 Vrms. este power trabaja con inyectores entre 94+/- y 154+/-  aunque así como lo entrego esta sin los inyectores para trabajar con 94 +/-
> 
> En las crest audio debe colocar un disipador estilo L para la disipación de calor de todos los transistores de la tarjeta y a su vez sirva para sostener la tarjeta
> 
> ojo debe colocar aislante entre el disipador y todos los transistores de la tarjeta



amigo jhon la bobina q*UE* tra esa targeta como la encuentro, como la compro no se el valor de la bobina, te agradeceria si me facilitaras ese dato gracias.


----------



## Arthas

compañero EDHB yo arme la master pero sin inyectores y la verdad no la he probado ando en eso pero preguntale al compañero Palomo que la armo con inyectores a ver si la ha probado a 2 ohm de carga

saludes


----------



## LUILLIMX

Arthas dijo:


> compañero EDHB yo arme la master pero sin inyectores y la verdad no la he probado ando en eso pero preguntale al compañero Palomo que la armo con inyectores a ver si la ha probado a 2 ohm de carga
> 
> saludes


 
Hola amigos...ando en estas yo tambien podriais decirme donde comprar en Bqlla.los MJE a buen precio y que no sean falsos...? gracias



peluffo86 dijo:


> buenas amigos... veo q*UE* la targeta tiene una bobina pero en el plano q*UE* jhon mulato publico no aparece me pueden decir como consigo esa bobina o si hay q*UE* mandarla a hacer gracias.
> 
> 
> Es facil de calcular y hacer aqui te mando un programita que te lo calcula dependiedo de del tamaño y grososr que tu desees


----------



## Arthas

compañeros llegen a surtiradio ahi venden de los buenos (mje) o si no llegen donde pasanchez eso si si en surtiradio vale el mje 6000 pesos en pasanchez vale 12000. Bien carero que es ese man y de 2da mano 

saludes


----------



## germanlego

B*IE*n todo esta confirmado a comprar en surtiradio, recuerden es en b/quilla; srs. Del foro que saben donde queda, posteen ladireccion para llegar sin perderce y mas personas puedan aprovechar y comprar.


----------



## LUILLIMX

germanlego dijo:


> BN TODO ESTA CONFIRMADO A COMPRAR EN SURTIRADIO, RECUERDEN ES EN B/QUILLA; SRS. DEL FORO QUE SABEN DONDE QUEDA, POSTEEN LADIRECCION PARA LLEGAR SIN PERDERCE Y MAS PERSONAS PUEDAN APROVECHAR Y COMPRAR.


 
La direccion es: crra.40 nº 36-28 bqlla. telfs.3512202 ... www.surtiradio.com.co

Espero que les sea util ...


----------



## germanlego

SALUDOS COMUNIDAD

alguien sabe que tipo de pintura que tienen los pcb para su proteccion (la pintura verde o de otros colores; como se llama, como se aplica y donde la podemos comprar.

alguien tiene una pcb que se alimente a +-130v gracias comunidad


----------



## LUILLIMX

germanlego dijo:


> SALUDOS COMUNIDAD
> 
> alguien sabe que tipo de pintura que tienen los pcb para su proteccion (la pintura verde o de otros colores; como se llama, como se aplica y donde la podemos comprar.
> 
> alguien tiene una pcb que se alimente a +-130v gracias comunidad


 
Te comento : la cara llamada Solder masck de los impresos es una pintura que tiene dos sistemas de aplicacion una por medio de serigrafia o llamada tambien screen y otra que son polimeros fotosensibles que se aplican con un sistema termico de fijacion .
La mas usual es la de screen y se usan varios tipos como poliuretano.poliester o epoxy y tambien has hay de secado termico y de U.V.

En cuanto a la PCB deveras ser mas esplicito si te refieres a Alimentacion o al Operacional
Espero haberte sido util


----------



## palomo

Arthas dijo:


> preguntale al compañero Palomo que la armo con inyectores a ver si la ha probado a 2 ohm de carga


 
Lamento desilusionarlos pero la master con inyectores nunca me funciono a 2Ohms, trate de hacer que lo inyectores funcionaran bajo esa carga pero solo logre quemar unos cuantos transistores y como cada transistor esta a 11U$S deje de hacer experimentos con ella, asi que solo la uso a 4Ohms y todo perfecto.

Para LUILLIMX cuidado con lo que pones, en el foro no esta permitido hacer alucion a propaganda de trabajos con el fin de obtener algun remuneracion ojo con eso, pero si lo que quieres es dar consejos de como hacerle para fabricar PCB como los tuyos, puedes mandarme lo mas lejos que quieras con mi comentario 

Saludos


----------



## mogolloelectro

aca les adjunto una pequeña explicacin de todos los sistemas de audio aunque solo es una introduccion por que es un manual de amplificadores clase d eso si lo explican bien 
http://cid-ee9b71396fb613c4.office....electronica/JBL Class D Training Workbook.pdf
espero que les sirva la info me toco subirla por aca por que pesa mas de 2 mb


----------



## magnetronmetatroncinturon

lo que  se estan olvidando de comentar es q los inyectores, inyectan valga la redundancia, señal digital pwm  modulacion de ancho de pulso osea  tenemos aca un clase G por  convinacion de voltajes y uno d por  que una parte es digital


----------



## Libardo M

magnetronmetatroncinturon dijo:


> lo que se estan olvidando de comentar es q los inyectores, inyectan valga la redundancia, señal digital pwm modulacion de anchod e pulso oasea temos aca un clase G por convinacion de voltajes y uno d por q una parte es digital


 

No entiendo amigo, podrias ser mas claro en tu explicacion, porque creo que estas confundiendo un amplificador clase D con el clase H, 
Porque cuando hablas de pulsos PWM te estas refiriendo a amplificador clase D. O no es asi.
Y este es un ampli clase H que, conmuta o enciende los inyectores cuando la señal exige al maximo la potencia.
Normalmente esta trabajando con el LOW rail, y cuando el valor de la señal supera cierto umbral, el sistema de inyectores conmuta el voltaje presente en el HIGH rail. y le permite entregar la maxima potencia.
Cuando la amplitud de la señal regrese al nivel normal se desconecta el HIGH rail y queda siempre trabajando con el bias de base, que es menor pues trabaja con en LOW rail, y le permite permanecer en valores seguros y con poco consumo en reposo. Menor que si se utilizara todo el voltaje de una vez.

Corrijanme por favor si me equivoco.

Saludos 
LM


----------



## magnetronmetatroncinturon

gracias mogollo  esta  bueno el material...

sabes  libardo...tienes razon e puesto a fijar q*UE* estoy haciendo calculos en base a otros diagrams q*UE* tenia aca ,en efecto el ciruito beriger ep2500 los  rmx los qsc  trabajan como g y h y l  (y no d) ..gracias por la correccion...



Libardo M dijo:


> No entiendo amigo, podrias ser mas claro en tu explicacion, porque creo que estas confundiendo un amplificador clase D con el clase H,
> Porque cuando hablas de pulsos PWM te estas refiriendo a amplificador clase D. O no es asi.
> Y este es un ampli clase H que, conmuta o enciende los inyectores cuando la señal exige al maximo la potencia.
> Normalmente esta trabajando con el LOW rail, y cuando el valor de la señal supera cierto umbral, el sistema de inyectores conmuta el voltaje presente en el HIGH rail. y le permite entregar la maxima potencia.
> Cuando la amplitud de la señal regrese al nivel normal se desconecta el HIGH rail y queda siempre trabajando con el bias de base, que es menor pues trabaja con en LOW rail, y le permite permanecer en valores seguros y con poco consumo en reposo. Menor que si se utilizara todo el voltaje de una vez.
> 
> Corrijanme por favor si me equivoco.
> 
> Saludos
> LM



ahora no estoy pudiendo subir una circuito q*UE* tiene  +- 40 65 90 y 115 4 ramas y  no lleva un lm311 sino un lm 361 aca si ya lo pasa a pulso entonces incorpora pwm  el tema  es q*UE* no me deja adjuntar el circuito por el tamaño de la imagen,  lo saque del foro bajo el nombre 5kw es un gif...si lo encuentras  miralo y contame q*UE* te parese


----------



## Libardo M

saludos mi amigo, me parece que ya he visto lo que tu dices pero no recuerdo en donde ,
Serias tan amable de colgar la pagina.

Saludos
LM


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

El amplificador en donde se usa PWM en las ramas de alimentacion se llama clase td y es exclusivo de los amplificadores LabGruppen. No conozco esa clase l de la que habla el amigo magnetronmetatroncinturon, solo H y G.







En clase td el rail de alimentacion varia de acuerdo a una muestra de la señal de salida del amplificador, es algo asi como una mezcla del clase h con PWM.  En el LapGruppen FP10000Q en estado de reposo el rail de alimentacion tiene +-8v, a medida que va incrementando el volumen, el rail tambien va subiendo con la señal hasta llegar a +-165v, osea el rail de alimentacion todo el tiempo estará 8v por encima de la señal de salida.



Saludos


----------



## Libardo M

La verdad no se mucho pero tengo entendido que en el clase D, la señal modula la duracion de los pulsos, o sea que es algun tipo de PWM. Porque en clase D los transistores de salida no trabajan en la region lineal, sino que solo en corte y saturacion, (esto es aplicandolo a los Mosfets) es decir que trabajan como switches, y dependiendo de la amplitud y la frecuencia asi sera la duracion de los pulsos y al final esta señal "digital" pasa por un elemento integrador que es una bobina( como en las fuentes Pwm). y se reconstruye la señal analogica de entrada.

Saludos a todos

PD..Al compañero Oscar, gracias por la informacion, no sabia que habia ese tipo de configuracion TD.


----------



## magnetronmetatroncinturon

Libardo M dijo:


> saludos mi amigo, me parece que ya he visto lo que tu dices pero no recuerdo en donde ,
> Serias tan amable de colgar la pagina.
> 
> Saludos
> LM



bueno aca pude  reducir el gif y  subi algo dela teoria  donde  lei  todo esto lo saque de esta pagina  (foros de electronica)


----------



## Libardo M

magnetronmetatroncinturon dijo:


> bueno aca pude reducir el gif y subi algo dela teoria donde lei todo esto lo saque de esta pagina (foros de electronica)


 

saludos.

Esta muy buena la informacion, excelente.

En cuanto al esquema que posteaste.
Hay que buscar mas informacion acerca de éste, si el diseño es confiable.
Por lo que veo es un clase H, el sistema de inyectores es con MOSFETS.
Tiene 50, OIGASE BIEN!! 50 transistores de potencia, 25 por rama.
Lo que quiere decir que es para una potencia Bestial, unicamente lo limita el voltaje mayor 
en el Hi rail que es de 115 VDC, pero con esa cantidad de transistores me imagino que puede trabajar a bajas cargas (1 OHM) o  en modo puente.
Me imagino que entrega los 5KW en modo puente a 2OHm ¿?

me parece un diseño bastante complejo y muy complicado de afinar si no se tienen herramientas adecuadas(osciloscopio, generador de señales,etc)
Ademas de esto hay que tener mucha experiencia antes de ensamblar un mostruo como este.
Ya que la inversion es grande y si no se tienen los conocimientos adecuados podria ser una gran perdida.
Saludos a todos.
LM


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Libardo M dijo:


> saludos.
> 
> Esta muy buena la informacion, excelente.
> 
> En cuanto al esquema que posteaste.
> Hay que buscar mas informacion acerca de éste, si el diseño es confiable.
> Por lo que veo es un clase H, el sistema de inyectores es con MOSFETS.
> Tiene 50, OIGASE BIEN!! 50 transistores de potencia, 25 por rama.
> Lo que quiere decir que es para una potencia Bestial, unicamente lo limita el voltaje mayor
> en el Hi rail que es de 115 VDC, pero con esa cantidad de transistores me imagino que puede trabajar a bajas cargas (1 OHM) o  en modo puente.
> Me imagino que entrega los 5KW en modo puente a 2OHm ¿?
> 
> me parece un diseño bastante complejo y muy complicado de afinar si no se tienen herramientas adecuadas(osciloscopio, generador de señales,etc)
> Ademas de esto hay que tener mucha experiencia antes de ensamblar un mostruo como este.
> Ya que la inversion es grande y si no se tienen los conocimientos adecuados podria ser una gran perdida.
> Saludos a todos.
> LM



Y hay que revisarlo y simularlo antes de ponerse a armar esta cosa, ademas que ahi no esta completo, le hace falta la parte de driver.


----------



## Tacatomon

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Y hay que revisarlo y simularlo antes de ponerse a armar esta cosa, ademas que ahi no esta completo, le hace falta la parte de driver.



aaaajaajaj. Me acuerdo que yo quise simularlo, solo termine la parte de los finales por que es la más facil!!! JUAZZZZ XD XD XD   Según el autor, que no recuerdo bien, son unos 2500W sobre 2Ω


----------



## magnetronmetatroncinturon

a  si ese  es....


----------



## germanlego

jhon mulato dijo:


> ok todos los circuito publicado por mi estan 100% revisado y probado
> 
> revisa en tu diseño cualquier pista unida con otra pista
> y los transistores de driver deben ser montado en disipador
> tambien revisa todos los componente que utilizante para armar el amplificador de qsc 1300



SALUDOS JHON 

esta tarjeta trabaja a +-130v sin inyectores
gracias



jhon mulato dijo:


> ok todos los circuito publicado por mi estan 100% revisado y probado
> 
> revisa en tu diseño cualquier pista unida con otra pista
> y los transistores de driver deben ser montado en disipador
> tambien revisa todos los componente que utilizante para armar el amplificador de qsc 1300



SALUDOS JHON 

esta tarjeta trabaja a +-130v sin inyectores
gracias


----------



## LUILLIMX

Saludos a todos ...me crea desconcierto  un detalle en el esquema  de Jhon Mulato : el condensador que va en paralelo con la resistencia de 47 K al punto A realimentacion ...dice que debe ser de 100 Pf 1 Kv. y no lo encuentro ...debe ser necesariamente asi ...?
Muchas gracias ...........


----------



## germanlego

LUILLIMX dijo:


> Saludos a todos ...me crea desconcierto  un detalle en el esquema  de Jhon Mulato : el condensador que va en paralelo con la resistencia de 47 K al punto A realimentacion ...dice que debe ser de 100 Pf 1 Kv. y no lo encuentro ...debe ser necesariamente asi ...?
> Muchas gracias ...........



por que no lo reciclas de algun tv o equipo de audio usado que ya no le sea util.

y de paso protejes el planeta


----------



## magnetronmetatroncinturon

germanlego dijo:


> SALUDOS JHON
> 
> esta tarjeta trabaja a +-130v sin inyectores
> gracias
> 
> 
> 
> SALUDOS JHON
> 
> esta tarjeta trabaja a +-130v sin inyectores
> gracias



no entiendo....de que tarjetas hablan??? cual es la que no tiene inyectores...


----------



## germanlego

magnetronmetatroncinturon dijo:


> no entiendo....de que tarjetas hablan??? cual es la que no tiene inyectores...



estoy pregutando sobre la tarjeta crest audio, magnetron


----------



## magnetronmetatroncinturon

la de  5kw????....pues si  es  esa la que dices  yo veo que  tiene inyectores...y el rail mas  grande es de +-115v


----------



## Libardo M

germanlego dijo:


> SALUDOS JHON
> 
> esta tarjeta trabaja a +-130v sin inyectores
> gracias
> 
> 
> 
> SALUDOS JHON
> 
> esta tarjeta trabaja a +-130v sin inyectores
> gracias


 

Saludos 

Una pregunta esta tarjeta (la master 3k6) la puedo alimentar con +-130 VDC directamente, es decir sin los inyectores. o sea conectandole los 130 v directamente a los colectores de los transistores.

en la grafica donde esta marcado +vcc y -vcc, es ahi donde se conecta la teapa de innyectores, inicialmente esta a +-70 v y cuando se activan los inyectores pasa a +-140V.

La pregunta es podria conectar directamente ahi los +-130 V sin necesidad de los inyectores

esta es la grafica


----------



## germanlego

Libardo M dijo:


> Saludos
> 
> Una pregunta esta tarjeta (la master 3k6) la puedo alimentar con +-130 VDC directamente, es decir sin los inyectores. o sea conectandole los 130 v directamente a los colectores de los transistores.
> 
> en la grafica donde esta marcado +vcc y -vcc, es ahi donde se conecta la teapa de innyectores, inicialmente esta a +-70 v y cuando se activan los inyectores pasa a +-140V.
> 
> La pregunta es podria conectar directamente ahi los +-130 V sin necesidad de los inyectores
> 
> esta es la grafica



LA VERDAD LIBARDO 

se que los inyectores ledan mas ganancia a nuestra placa, eso precisamente le estoy preguntando a jhon mulato quien fue que lo posteo (la crest audio), o en su defecto a quien tenga conocimiento como es le caso de oscar, cacho, fogonazo quienes tienen buena esperiencia en esto del audio.

en si no se, si se puede introducir ese voltaje directamente


----------



## magnetronmetatroncinturon

estaria  bueno pongan  el link de la master 3k6  asi  se lo puede analizar.
Desde mi punto de vista se puede poner directo  sobre los transistores el voltaje que uno desee si esta bien diseñado el tema  es buscar la eficiencia al trabajar con bajas  señales (amedida que se necesita mas alimentacion se incrementa el voltaje asi los transistores trabajan lo mas frios posibles)
otro tema es ver si los inyectores no trabajan con pwm que es lo que  le da mas  potencia a la salida


----------



## germanlego

Arthas dijo:


> Buenas compañeros les traigo fotos del armado de la master 3k6 para que miren el progreso de mis armados cualquier comentario bienvenido. Me faltan algunos componentes apenas termine les muestro otras fotos
> 
> 
> saludes



saludos arthas 

compañero seria posible que me regalaras los datos de la master 3k6, que armastes y sudiagrama con su respectivo pcb esque unos amigos la estamos discutiendo. gracias


----------



## Edu-D

germanlego dijo:


> compañero seria posible que me regalaras los datos de la master 3k6, que armastes y sudiagrama con su respectivo pcb esque unos amigos la estamos discutiendo. gracias



Compañero el diagrama esta con los inyectores y sin inyectores... Tienes que leer las paginas anteriores que se discutieron y sin funciona en las dos formas hay fotos experiencias que han tenido con el circuito...


----------



## Arthas

que mas companero german en la apgina 1 del post esta el pcb de la tarjeta sin inyectores y tambien el pcb de los inyectores lee y tendras toda la informacion ok
saludes


----------



## germanlego

Arthas dijo:


> que mas companero german en la apgina 1 del post esta el pcb de la tarjeta sin inyectores y tambien el pcb de los inyectores lee y tendras toda la informacion ok
> saludes





voy a releer el pos, cual quier cosa te consultare ya que se, que eres un esperto en este tema 

GRACIAS ARTHAS 

nota: 

le das +-130v sin inyectores o este es el voltaje +- que tiene el proyecto con inyectores gracias


----------



## mono pibe

no ...  el voltaje es   70+/-  152+/-  saludos..............


----------



## Libardo M

tengo la duda porque al conectarle directamente los 130V, se dañarian los transistores 5200 y 1943, porque su VCE max es de 230V y estarian sometidos a 260V.

tendria que trabajar con MJL21194, (VCE=  250V) y bajarles un poco, mas o menos 120V.

Saludos


----------



## mono pibe

libardo cuantos transistores 5200 y 1943 utilisas para tu proyecto, que amperaje de la fuente manejas , cuantos filtros decuanto son los micro faradio y que voltaje tienen .. SLUDOS ....


----------



## Libardo M

Saludos

te cuento que estoy por empezar con este proyecto,pero en este mismo hilo hay plasmadas muchas de las experiencias de los otros compañeros del foro.

Mi idea es mandar a hacer un tranformador de 4 KVA. Para que entregue un poco mas de 3000W. con dos bobinados en el secundario de 50-0-50 VAC que rectificados ambos me daria una fuente doble +-70V en el LOW rail y +-140V en el HI rail.

en el low rail un filtrado de 20000 µF, y en el Hi rail un filtrado de 30000 µF.
Los puentes rectificadores de 35 A o mas.

En la etapa de salida implementar DOS canales, cada uno con 10 Transistores de salida 2SC5200 y 2SA1943. Y sus respuectivos Inyectores(swiches o conmutadores) 4 por cada salida. Lo que daria un total de 48 transistores.

Ah se me olvidaba como son dos fuentes, 
los capacitores del low rail: 8 de 4700 µF a 80V
y los del Hi rail, depende como los consiga: 8 de 6800 a 160 V ó 8 de 10000 a 160 V


----------



## Edu-D

Libardo M dijo:


> una fuente doble +-70V en el LOW rail y +-140V en el HI rail.
> 
> En la etapa de salida implementar DOS canales, cada uno con 10 Transistores de salida 2SC5200 y 2SA1943. Y sus respuectivos Inyectores(swiches o conmutadores) 4 por cada salida. Lo que daria un total de 48 transistores.




Compañero con los transistores que vas a utilizar es mucho voltaje para los inyectores, alrededor de +-130 voltios lo han hecho funcionar con los 2SA1943 y 2SC5200 para el riel alto... Lo malo que no se puede hacer trabajar a cargar de 2 ohmios...


----------



## Libardo M

Lo de cargarlo a 2 OHm lo sabia pero por el esquema que esta al pricipio de este hilo( que posteo el señor John Mulato) esta para trabajar con 152V en el riel alto sin ningun problema.
Aunque para mi me parecio mucho por eso lo trabajare con 140 V.

saludos


----------



## Edu-D

Debe de trabajarcon esos voltajes mira el diagrama origina....
Y tambien tubieron dificultades por el pcb que tenian los diodos led invertidos y al momento de probar tubieron problemas y se quemaron por eso trabajaron con voltajes 130...

En el diagrama original los diodos led estan diferentes. Y comparando los 2SA1943 y 2SC5200 con las caracteristicas del PA001 original del amplificador pueden ver la diferencia...

Part Number          Vceo(V)     Ic(A)     Pc(W)    fT(MHz)      hFE(min)(2)  Package   Manufacturer
PA001N/PA001P       240              18      200           35           60(2)        TO-3PBL    Magnatec


----------



## Tacatomon

Libardo M dijo:


> Saludos
> 
> te cuento que estoy por empezar con este proyecto,pero en este mismo hilo hay plasmadas muchas de las experiencias de los otros compañeros del foro.
> 
> Mi idea es mandar a hacer un tranformador de 4 KVA. Para que entregue un poco mas de 3000W. con dos bobinados en el secundario de 50-0-50 VAC que rectificados ambos me daria una fuente doble +-70V en el LOW rail y +-140V en el HI rail.
> 
> en el low rail un filtrado de 20000 µF, y en el Hi rail un filtrado de 30000 µF.
> Los puentes rectificadores de 35 A o mas.
> 
> En la etapa de salida implementar DOS canales, cada uno con 10 Transistores de salida 2SC5200 y 2SA1943. Y sus respuectivos Inyectores(swiches o conmutadores) 4 por cada salida. Lo que daria un total de 48 transistores.
> 
> Ah se me olvidaba como son dos fuentes,
> los capacitores del low rail: 8 de 4700 µF a 80V
> y los del Hi rail, depende como los consiga: 8 de 6800 a 160 V ó 8 de 10000 a 160 V



Lo único que no me cuadra es: ¿Por que seguir usando esos transistores (Los 2SC/2SA) si comparados con otros modelos, se quedan cortos en voltaje y capacidad de disipación de potencia (230V/150W) So riesgo también de que dentro de todos los que se coloquen en el montaje uno de ellos esté falsificado y vuele a todos los demás.
Por que no prueban los MJL3281/MJL1302 o el par mas potente que conozco, los MJL4281/MJL4302 - - - MJL21193/MJL21194. Realmente, como consejo, para proyectos de Gran envergadura, manden a pedir sus semiconductores al extranjero. Así aseguran la fiabilidad de estos con un buen distribuidor...

En fin. Si concretan semejantes monstruos, unas fotos!
Saludos!


----------



## germanlego

Tacatomon dijo:


> Lo único que no me cuadra es: ¿Por que seguir usando esos transistores (Los 2SC/2SA) si comparados con otros modelos, se quedan cortos en voltaje y capacidad de disipación de potencia (230V/150W) So riesgo también de que dentro de todos los que se coloquen en el montaje uno de ellos esté falsificado y vuele a todos los demás.
> Por que no prueban los MJL3281/MJL1302 o el par mas potente que conozco, los MJL4281/MJL4302 - - - MJL21193/MJL21194. Realmente, como consejo, para proyectos de Gran envergadura, manden a pedir sus semiconductores al extranjero. Así aseguran la fiabilidad de estos con un buen distribuidor...
> 
> En fin. Si concretan semejantes monstruos, unas fotos!
> Saludos!



saludos compañero

no conocia estos datos gracias por compartirlos
aun que tambien estan los 2sc3858 y su complementario, que tienen de diferente 2amp mas que el MJL3281



Libardo M dijo:


> Lo de cargarlo a 2 OHm lo sabia pero por el esquema que esta al pricipio de este hilo( que posteo el señor John Mulato) esta para trabajar con 152V en el riel alto sin ningun problema.
> Aunque para mi me parecio mucho por eso lo trabajare con 140 V.
> 
> saludos



saludo compañero 
¿esta tarjete se puede alimentar directa mente a +-130v sin inyectores?


----------



## mono pibe

GERMANLEGO, SI  se puede conectar co 130+/- pero corres el riesgo de calentamiento  prematuro en tu amplificador , porqe la conmutasion o inyectores es para reducir fatiga termica en los transistores, despues se licuan y se dañan ,por algun desperfecto en la red electrica ,tu amplificador trabajando con un voltaje menor y luego inyecta el otro voltaje mallor cuando le vajas el volumen atu aparato electronico regresa al voltaje menor y los dicipadores se anfrian un poco , poreso son aplificadores clase H ,tu puedes tomar cualquier targeta clase AB y le conectas los conmutadores puede ser ,una QSC,PEAVEY,EJD,PIONNER,CRESTAUDIO,AYWA,YORKVILLE,QMAQ,AMERICAN AUDIO,a la de tu gusto y te brinda esa potencia solo colocandole los inyectores,SALUDOS ATODOS


----------



## Tacatomon

Yo no estoy muy familiarizado con los amplificadores Clase H (Conozco lo básico pero varias cosas se me escapan), pero tengo una duda: Con que criterio se divide la potencia total del transformador entre el secundario principal y los auxiliares (Low Rail, High Rail)? ¿Que porcentaje?

Me pregunto esto, por que tengo trafos de potencias Clase H en desuso, por que *Pienso* yo que no tiene caso armar la fuente con solo el voltaje alto (Digamos 75V rama alta) por que en ese secundario no se puede exigir toda la potencia del transformador... No se si soy claro con esta cuestión. Es lo único que me impide darles uso. O es que me equivoco y la potencia de cada rama es igual (Cosa que no creo, por que la potencia del trafo a fuerza se divide entre los 2 secundarios).

En pocas palabras: ¿Es "Funcional" hacerse una fuente sencilla para un amplificador AB con la rama alta de un transformador para un amplificador Clase H?


----------



## mono pibe

la maxima potencia del transformador para clas h es cuando esta  trabajando todas sus ramas , hay transformadores para ampificadoras clase H que usan 5 puntas en el debanado secundario, otros tienen 7 puntas , que pasa que el transformador en el sucundario es una sola bobina con su tap central dos a la isquierda(puntas ) y dos a la derecha(para 5 puntas ) para 7 puntas tap central tres a la isquierda ytres a la derecha, dependiendo del tap central a la isquierda ola derecha empiesan los voltajes de mayor a menor, hasia los  puentes diodos ,luegos los filtros,en los voltajes menores en serie diodos MUR HASIA la placa o targeta,los voltajes mayores de los filtros se conectan en los  mosfet que ban a haser conmutados para prender y apagar y para  permitir el paso del voltage MAYOR  para la plaqueta despues delos MUR..  SALUDOS...


----------



## Libardo M

Como quien dice es un solo secundario (para el Hi rail) con taps, que corresponden a los voltajes menores. 

Por favor corrijanme si me equivoco.

LM


----------



## Tacatomon

Libardo M dijo:


> Como quien dice es un solo secundario (para el Hi rail) con taps, que corresponden a los voltajes menores.
> 
> Por favor corrijanme si me equivoco.
> 
> LM



Sip, en eso tienes razón, es el Mismo secundario solo que con una "Elongación" para el voltaje Mayor... Lo acabo de comprobar en unos trafos de equipos de sonido caseros (Sony Genezi). Se nota que el diámetro de los Conductores HIGH y LOW son idénticos y la potencia global del transformador se aplica tanto como para la rama baja como para la alta... Creo que así es.

Saludos!


----------



## alexis y leidys

lo unico que no me encuentro de acuerdo con esta clase de transformadores es que los voltages estan en una sola fuente y cuando muere el fusible se apagan los 2 canales


----------



## mono pibe

claro mijo, es por la proteccion del amplificador , sin proteccion en tus amplificadores puedes causar la muerte a todos tus elementos,semiconductores transformador ETC, y de paso hases un corto en toda la casa en donde vives o en la calle ,  SALUDO Y SUERTE....


----------



## elbausa

les comento que tengo armada la tarjeta master 3600 con sus respectivo inyectores la de jhon mulato y trabaja de maravilla muy pronto subiré unas fotos.


----------



## Edu-D

elbausa dijo:


> les comento que tengo armada la tarjeta master 3600 con sus respectivo inyectores la de jhon mulato y trabaja de maravilla muy pronto subiré unas fotos.



La tarjeta que hiciste es la que esta en la primera pagina yo por ahora no la he hecho con inyectores con que volajes trabajas y que tipo de transistor la pusiste a trabajar...
Saludos


----------



## elbausa

hola Edu-D si es la master 3600 de la primera pagina la tengo trabajando en la baja 70v+- y en la alta 140v+- y la estoy trabajando en la etapa de potencia con 12 transistores 2sc5200 y su pareja y la utilizo para 6 bajos de 15 y suena demasiado bien.


----------



## Edu-D

Te felicito muy buen amplificador armastes con buenas respuestas en sonido seguro con estos voltajes debe alcanzar una buena potencia...

Interesante porque nadie ha puesto a trabajar este proyecto con estos transistores 2SA1943 y 2SC5200 con los inyectores voy a hacerlo ahora yo con los inyectores para ver que tal me queda porque no me atrevia a hacerlo por el motivo que algunos no le funciono este circuito a estos voltajes por el transistor que pasaba su rango de volaje..

Con este transformador me debe quedar bien con voltajes ac 95-47-0-47-95 
Saludos


----------



## elbausa

si compañero la problemática de que algunos no le hallan funcionado los inyectores es porque las resistencias devén ser precisas he iguales así que antes de montarlo hay que medir una por uno para que tenga un valor exacto.


----------



## Edu-D

De funcionar si algunos les funcionaro pero con voltajes en los inyectores aproximados a +-130 y en el circuito original hay ciertas resistencia que son de presicion pero son como aproximadamente 4....

Compañero elbausa todas las resistencia las pusistes exactas porque es dificil encontrar casi exactas algunas resistecias ya que pueden tener un 5% de tolerancia...

Espero que subas fotos de la tarjeta

Saludos


----------



## elbausa

si compañero todas fueron exacta me costo un poco de trabajo y si muy pronto subo las fotos es que el trafo es demasido grande y pesa demasiado y me toca bajar el amplificador de donde esta y necesito un poco de ayuda


----------



## LUILLIMX

elbausa dijo:


> si compañero todas fueron exacta me costo un poco de trabajo y si muy pronto subo las fotos es que el trafo es demasido grande y pesa demasiado y me toca bajar el amplificador de donde esta y necesito un poco de ayuda


  Saludos a todos ....me podrias decir cuales son las resistencias que se necesita que sean exactas ...? gracias


----------



## palomo

Edu-D dijo:


> Interesante porque nadie ha puesto a trabajar este proyecto con estos transistores 2SA1943 y 2SC5200 con los inyectores voy a hacerlo ahora yo con los inyectores para ver que tal me queda porque no me atrevia a hacerlopor el motivo que algunos no le funciono este circuito a estos voltajes por el transistor que pasaba su rango de volaje..


 
Tu lo has dicho el 2SC5200 tiene su rango en 230V y con el riel de voltaje alto en funcionamiento son 280V. Pregunta cuanto tiempo podran estos transistores aguantar ese martirio, antes de BOOOOMM y quedar asi  

En mi caso los tengo fabricado con los MJL21193 y 94 que tienen mas rango, un consejo yo no me animaria a armarlo con esos transistores y esos voltajes pero vos sabras si quieres experimentar. 

Saludos.


----------



## Edu-D

palomo dijo:


> Tu lo has dicho el 2SC5200 tiene su rango en 230V y con el riel de voltaje alto en funcionamiento son 280V. Pregunta cuanto tiempo podran estos transistores aguantar ese martirio, antes de BOOOOMM y quedar asi
> 
> En mi caso los tengo fabricado con los MJL21193 y 94 que tienen mas rango, un consejo yo no me animaria a armarlo con esos transistores y esos voltajes pero vos sabras si quieres experimentar.
> 
> Saludos.



Tienes razon puede aguantar unos segundos o quien sabra...

Utilizandolo a maximo volumen ya es otra cosa... se termine toda la emocion de perder los transistores de salida y quien sabe que mas...


----------



## aldemarar

Edu-D dijo:


> Tienes razon puede aguantar unos segundos o quien sabra...
> 
> Utilizandolo a maximo volumen ya es otra cosa... se termine toda la emocion de perder los transistores de salida y quien sabe que mas...



si aguanta si son originales porque los amplificadores de fabrica los usan asta con 140vdc por rama


----------



## Edu-D

Bueno tienes razon no hace mucho vi un amplificador de 5000W y usaba de estos transistores 2sa1943 y 2sc5200 en total 28 solo para un canal... Utilizaba dos fuentes igual a la master... La fuente tenia 70-70-0-70-70 eso especificaba el transformador toroidal que era un monstruo era grande no se como puede manejar tanta tencion y manjer tantos vatios...

El amplificador era una Euro DJ MT5000

Saludos


----------



## elbausa

bueno aqui les dejo las fotos pero no se ve muy bn no tengo una buena camara a la mano este diseño pensaba que era el del amigo jon mulato pero veo que solo son los inyectores es que el pbc de esta master me lo paso un colega y pensaba que era el mismo que esta aca en el foro.


----------



## Edu-D

Aca tengo una tarjeta de la master que hice resien para un nuevo proyecto espero que sigan adelantes todos

Saludes


----------



## Libardo M

Una pregunta Edu D, veo un puente rectificador de 1A, es de un indicador de clip?
Cual es el esquema de ese amplificador??


----------



## Edu-D

Es la master, el mismo solo que lleva el diodo puente casi igual a las que lleva las QSC


----------



## Libardo M

Una pregunta y te funciona igual que en la QSC, que es el indicador de clip?


----------



## elbausa

Libardo M dijo:


> Una pregunta y te funciona igual que en la QSC, que es el indicador de clip?



si ese clip es el mismo que el de la qsc que va indicando por su luz la saturacion del amplificador.


----------



## andrew01

hi sir
      greetings please can any one help me to bias maxter i am using 70 volts dc want to know
voltage over emitter resistances i intend to make it h class using ir2117 ic step driver which i have made already secondly can i use 70 and 110 voltages in h class isit ok
thanking you
andrew01


----------



## elbausa

andrew01 dijo:


> hi sir
> greetings please can any one help me to bias maxter i am using 70 volts dc want to know
> voltage over emitter resistances i intend to make it h class using ir2117 ic step driver which i have made already secondly can i use 70 and 110 voltages in h class isit ok
> thanking you
> andrew01



in Spanish please and if you can use these voltages from 70 volts


----------



## andrew01

hi elbausa
              greetings sad i dont know spanish i use foxlingo for translation can you tell bias voltage over emitter resistances 
thanking you
andrew01


----------



## elbausa

partner giving aid and that here in the forum is a special topic where you explanations calibrations tract .. but answered your question when you talk of sending power to be accrued to 0v


----------



## Cacho

Hi Andrew:
Please post the same way you read. Use the same translator to post your original message in english and spanish. English posts are not welcome here because many of the users don't speak it.

Just translate your posts and include the results with the english (original) version to avoid the problems generated by the "not-so-good" automatic translators.

-----------------------

Hola Andrew:
Por favor posteá de la misma manara que leés. Usá el mismo traductor para postear tu mensaje original en inglés y en español. Los posts en inglés no son bienvenidos aquí porque muchos de los foristas no lo hablan.

Simplemente traducí tus mensajes e incluí el resultado con la verión original en inglés para evitar los problemas que generan los "no-tan-buenos" traductores automáticos.

------------------------

Lo mismo para quien escriba en inglés en una respuesta, que si no deja afuera a quienes no hablen la lengua de Margaret Tatcher.


Saludos


----------



## peluffo86

muy buenas, me contaron q*UE* montarle los inyectores a esta crest es muy complicado, q*UE* hay q*UE* colocarle las resistencias q*UE* todas tengan los mismos valores, q*UE* deben ser exactos porq*UE* si no no funciona.
la verdad pienso montarlos pero a la vez como q*UE* me bajaron la moral con lo q*UE* me dijeron, alguien del foro q*UE* sepa exactamente q*UE* es lo q*UE* pasa con los inyectores le agradeceria su opinion. gracias


----------



## elbausa

peluffo86 dijo:


> muy buenas, me contaron q montarle los inyectores a esta crest es muy complicado, q hay q colocarle las resistencias q todas tengan los mismos valores, q deben ser exactos porq si no no funciona.
> la verdad pienso montarlos pero a la vez como q me bajaron la moral con lo q me dijeron, alguien del foro q sepa exactamente q es lo q pasa con los inyectores le agradeceria su opinion. gracias



hola compañero esos inyectores si funcionan solo hay que tremer paciencia y cautela al armarlo


----------



## Edu-D

La verdad todos los equipos que vienen ahora con inyectores ya llevan resistencias de presicion y como dijieron tienen que ponerles resistencias exactas no es que no funcione es que te puede quedar no estable la corriente si no le pones resistencias presisas y el resto al momento de le des ganancia podemos tener problemas...

Saludos y suerte


----------



## peluffo86

muchas gracias por su ayuda. tengo pensado montar estos inyectores en una tarjeta qsc 1600 y tenia dudas acerca de eso.


----------



## andrew01

working step for maxter positive side one more pair o5200 for 9 pair output

Full working step

Copied from this amp


----------



## Cacho

Hola Andrew.

Te recuerdo la Norma 1.3 del foro:



> *1.3*  El idioma de preferencia es el español, por lo que agradecemos el uso  moderado de cualquier otro lenguaje.



Por favor, no la rompas.
Aún un traductor automático es preferible a un post en inglés. porque hay mucha gente que no lo habla. Podés poner también el mensaje original en el post traducido, no hay problema con eso, pero que esté en algún lado la versión en español.

Gracias.


----------



## dalisss

amigoss holaa.. tengo hace poco una tarjeta qsc en funcionamiento como no tengo un buen presupuesto no he comprado los respectivos condensadores de 10.000mf lo tengo funcionando con 2 condensadores de 1000 mf y un voltaje de 80 + 80.. con 4 transistores de salida.. y 4 ohmios de parlantes suena perfecto .. mi pregunta es por que el clip no enciende nunca...


----------



## elbausa

dalisss dijo:


> amigoss holaa.. tengo hace poco una tarjeta qsc en funcionamiento como no tengo un buen presupuesto no he comprado los respectivos condensadores de 10.000mf lo tengo funcionando con 2 condensadores de 1000 mf y un voltaje de 80 + 80.. con 4 transistores de salida.. y 4 ohmios de parlantes suena perfecto .. mi pregunta es por que el clip no enciende nunca...



puede ser por dos simples razones 

1-la señal de entrada es muy baja y no has llegado al máximo del amplificador 
2- es que tengas el clip mal polarizado


----------



## dalisss

elbausa dijo:


> puede ser por dos simples razones
> 
> 1-la señal de entrada es muy baja y no has llegado al máximo del amplificador
> 2- es que tengas el clip mal polarizado


si amigo eraa la señal de entrada que era muy debil ( un reproductor mp3) muchas graciassss amigazo


----------



## Skorpion

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Todavia sigo pensando que esta falla de transistores, ojala algun dia pudiera conocer personalmente tu amplificador y ver que tanto se calienta a maxima potencia.
> 
> Saludos



hola oscar que recomiendas para los medios y brillos 
saludes


----------



## andrew01

Muy señor mío:
               saludos lo siento por publicar en Inglés maxter funcionando muy bien chanel segundo en construcción

  gracias
  andrew01


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Skorpion dijo:


> hola oscar que recomiendas para los medios y brillos
> saludes



En mi sonido actualmente tengo para medios un MTE y en altos uno con salida a Mosfet


----------



## andrew01

Muy señor mío:
            saludos agradecimiento especial a Sir John por maxter esquema probado en 2 ohms verdadera claridad de sonido y amplificador de bajos realmente agradable mangnificient
agradeciendo
andrew01


----------



## palomo

Andrew si puedes decir si el master lo tienes armado con los inyectores y trabajando a 2Ohms como lograste calibrarlo para que funcionara con esa carga.

Andrew if you can say if you have it to the masters armed with the injectors and working 2Ohms as you managed to calibrate it so that it worked with that load.
greetings


----------



## andrew01

Muy señor mío:
               por favor, saludos alguien me puede decir la tensión de polarización en emisor y resitances método correcto de polarización
Saludos cordiales
andrew01


----------



## PITER FLOREZ

Por favor deseo aplicar la etapa de inyectores pero no tengo el esquema porfa me ayudarian con eso


----------



## andrew01

HOLA PIETER
                                saludos y han hecho los dos pasos el paso principal orignal está bien ya que este paso publicado degrada la calidad del sonido con el sonido orignal es de bajos, vigorosa y todo muy claro algunas modificaciones tienen que hacer para mantener el paso preciso y estable para más literatura en el sitio DIYSMPS leer las últimas páginas maxter de 3600 h de clase a encontrar el esquema
Saludos cordiales
andrew01


----------



## PITER FLOREZ

Hola no he podido entrar en el sitio que me indicaste por fabor ayudame de ante manos gracias por la ayuda


----------



## andrew01

paso copia de este circuito que el paso que han mostrado en la imagen original maxter para un sonido claro
  Saludos cordiales
  andrew01

diagrama de paso


----------



## Edu-D

andrew01 dijo:


> paso copia de este circuito que el paso que han mostrado en la imagen original maxter para un sonido claro
> Saludos cordiales
> andrew01
> 
> diagrama de paso



Interesante diagrama en la etapa de salida es igual a la master pero el pre amplificador todo es a base a transistores... Comparada la que esta posteado en este tema que es a integrado....

Sacame de una duda cual tiene mejor calidad ya que ya has hecho este circuito....

Saludos


----------



## andrew01

la maxterstep orignal calidad de sonido es el mejor paso en la segunda imagen

English to Spanish translation
hola tratando de hacer este un qsc 4050 esquemática clon americano de amplificador de audio vi5000
Saludos cordiales
andrew01


----------



## PITER FLOREZ

Hola amigo, tengo un pequeÑo incomveniente.. Tengo un trasforamador lo suficientemente potente para mi amplificador tipo qsc pero, no se si con uno solo me baste ya que eh visto que toodas los amplificadores poseen 2 trf, sera que hagÒ un vovinado doble?? Uno para cada tarjeta?? Ó un solo vovinado fuerte para las 2??
Por favor le agradezco su ayuda
gracias de antemano..

Hola amigo, tengo un pequeÑo incomveniente.. Tengo un trasforamador lo suficientemente potente para mi amplificador tipo qsc pero, no se si con uno solo me baste ya que eh visto que toodas los amplificadores poseen 2 trf, sera que hagÒ un vovinado doble?? Uno para cada tarjeta?? Ó un solo vovinado fuerte para las 2??
Por favor le agradezco su ayuda
gracias de antemano..


----------



## elbausa

PITER FLOREZ dijo:


> Hola amigo, tengo un pequeÑo incomveniente.. Tengo un trasforamador lo suficientemente potente para mi amplificador tipo qsc pero, no se si con uno solo me baste ya que eh visto que toodas los amplificadores poseen 2 trf, sera que hagÒ un vovinado doble?? Uno para cada tarjeta?? Ó un solo vovinado fuerte para las 2??
> Por favor le agradezco su ayuda
> gracias de antemano..



compañero si vas a trabajar con la qsc tienes que realizar un segundo bobinado uno para cada tarjeta o hacerte con un nuevo trafo ya que la salida positiva del parlante sale por el centro de los filtros asi que necesitas dos fuentes.


----------



## andrew01

otra clase de bricolaje h amp

  Saludos cordiales
   andrew01


----------



## jose savedra

JSBSARABIA1 dijo:


> estas son algunas fotos
> 
> Disculpa amigo te mando el pdf y los componentes que son los mismos que los de jhon mulato este lo hizo un amigo de barranquilla jose impreso este tiene el relay incluido solo si haces o mandas hacer el transformador colocale 9 voltios y listo... Recuerda este amplificador trabaja bien con buen amperaje y voltaje( MINIMO 10 AMPERIOS, 70-0-70) Y VERAS EXCELENTES RESULTADOS



Gracias compadre por confiar en nuetro trabajo



EL FLAKO DJ dijo:


> si compañero puedes usar el 2sc5200 y complemento eso no tiene ningun problema, lo unico es que trata de conseguirlos originales para que no tengas ningun percanse, lo que si de cierto es que la targeta que armò el amigo JSBSARABIA1 tiene unas pequeñas modificaciones que no rinde lo que en realidad rinde ella, ese es el circuito del señor jose impresos de barranquilla. pues la que se arma con los valores exactos o originales suena mas duro y mas eficiente no hay problemas en el ajuste de vias, y mucho menos en el ajuste de los 0 voltios en el pin 7 del IC pronto subire fotos de la que ensamble yo bendiciones a todos@jsbsarabia1



Flako esta tarjeta funciona ha las mil maravillas, cada quien puede modificarla ha su gusto pero te sugiero que la dejes tal y como esta por calidad de sonido y potencia ya esta ha sido probada con 130 + 130 voltios DC.

Compañeros del foro les comento que he estado probando esta tarjeta, RAM AUDIO 2850 y me parece espectacular en sonido y potencia, en pocos dias les subire el archivo diseñado en eagle pcb 5.11 se las recomiendo.


----------



## andrew01

conductor PCB completa mantendrá u publicado después de la finalización del amplificador
 Saludos cordiales
 andrew01


----------



## Cacho

¡Muy lindo Andrew!

Un consejo: Incluí también el mensaje original en inglés, porque la traducción automática pierde mucho del sentido.
------------
Just an advise: Include the original message (in english) because the automatic translator usually misses the main idea. I mean, put both messages in the post: The one in english and the translated one.
In example, "driver" is "car driver" in the spanish text 

Saludos


----------



## Arthas

buenas compañeros del foro les comento que estuve probando la master y la verdad que estoy un poco decepcionado les comento la coloque en serie y suena bien pero al quitarle la serie y ponerla directa emite un ruido raro y al momento se calientan los rieles  de aluminio ya cuadre las bias y tengo un trafo de 90v +o - sin tap central la verdad no se que sea si alguien a tenido el mismo inconveniente ayuden para ver que sucede para ir a la fija. 
saludos 

me estoy guiando por la conexion que publico el compañero jhon pero asi como esta no es esta invertida


----------



## palomo

Arthas dijo:


> lo tengo un trafo de 90v +o - sin tap central la verdad no se que sea si alguien a tenido el mismo inconveniente ayuden para ver que sucede para ir a la fija.
> saludos


 
Amigo Arthas aqui estas mal, el master en su alimentacion si lleva el tap no es la misma configuracion que un QSC.


----------



## Tavo

Cacho dijo:


> Just an advise: Include the original message (in english) because the automatic translator usually misses the main idea. I mean, put both messages in the post: The one in english and the translated one.
> In example, "driver" is "car driver" in the spanish text
> 
> Saludos


Mucha razón en eso. 

He intentado traducir las páginas de Rod Elliott con Google Traductor, pero al final entiendo mejor el texto en inglés que la traducción! 

Sería mejor que los moderadores "hagan la vista gorda" (este foro es de habla hispana) y el usuario escriba sus mensajes en inglés, su idioma.

Saludos.


----------



## Arthas

palomo dijo:


> Amigo Arthas aqui estas mal, el master en su alimentacion si lleva el tap no es la misma configuracion que un QSC.


 
sera que por eso genera el ruido y calentamiento de los rieles de aluminio  bueno entonces probare con un trafo con tap pa ver los resultados y luego les comento ahh se me olvidaba el negativo de parlante es tierra me refiero a master sin inyectores y el positivo son los emisores cierto ...

saludos


----------



## ivanjoe

Hola amigos tengo cuatro bajos de 15" de 250w 8 ohm y quiero armar un amplificador para reemplazar los que actualmente tengo funcionando,tengo un transformador de unos 1200w pero aun no lo he mandado a rebobinar, que amplificador me recomiendan y que voltage debe dar el transformador +/- 65 para obtener 92v DC ó +/- 50 para 70vDC, he visto el de 350W de Zeuspower, el de Ladelec, los QSC 1300 y 1700, el Peavey 1200 y el Zener. Cual me recomiendan uds que tenga buen bajo y nitidez.

Hola Arthas he visto que armaste varias pcb de amplificadores QSC, la Peavey 1200 y otros mas; la pregunta es  entre el QSC USA1300,QSC 1700 y Peavey 1200 cual me recomiendas


----------



## elbausa

QSC 1300 y 1700 dijo:
			
		

> pues compañero la qsc 1300y 1700 son muy buenas en bajo lo malo es que para hacerla estéreo se necesitan dos trafos y la zener pues para mi es como pasada de moda hay mejores placas que esta hasta puedes armarte la master sin los inyectores


----------



## Arthas

q*UE* mas compañero para mi la qsc da buen bajo lo malo es que si la queres stereo son 1 trafo por tarjeta, la peavey suena muy bien tambien un sonido limpio, prueba la spain que sale mas economica y suena mejor que la zener y pues busca en diagramas de amplificadores hay muchos diseños para todos los gustos

saludos


----------



## ivanjoe

Gracias Elbausa y Arthas, voy a armar la MTE y la Spain a ver cual de las dos me resulta mejor, pero cuales son las caracteristicas de la fuente, me gustaria armar una como esta Ver el archivo adjunto 33327 despues armo el qsc1700.

Por favor me pueden dar un diagrama o PCB segun lo que he leido recomiendan 30000uf para 92v y 16 transistores por canal


----------



## Arthas

que mas compañero ivan pues te comento que en el plano de la qsc 1700 por cada rama de alimentacion hay 16000 uf aproximadamente para los 16 transistores puedes empezar de ahi .
saludos


----------



## andrew01

hola HUM
               saludos simplemente compartir amplificador que viene en la primera vez con fácil conseguir las piezas de prueba
usted no será decepcionado uso mjl21193 21194
para obtener más potencia y fiabilidad
Saludos cordiales
andrew01

suministro de prueba 70 070 0 140 cc high140
2 kW de potencia con mjls


----------



## ivanjoe

Arthas dijo:


> que mas compañero ivan pues te comento que en el plano de la qsc 1700 por cada rama de alimentacion hay 16000 uf aproximadamente para los 16 transistores puedes empezar de ahi .
> saludos



Gracias Arthas,voy a comenzar a armarlo y les voy comentando


----------



## mcou

jhon mulato cual es la potencias maxima de crets sin los inyectores alimentandolo con -+94

oscar por casualidad isiste el crest sin los inyectores??


----------



## mcou

muchachos en realidad la crest funciona bien sin los inyectores? y que potencia proporciona ese amp a 4 y a 8ohm?????? SALUDOS


----------



## ALIEM

hola compañeros  la  verdad   me  decepcione  con  lo  que  están  diciendo  en  este  foro  de  la  tarjeta zener,    compañero   todavía  me falta  un  transformador  para armar  mi  tarjeta  zener  modificada,  quisiera   saver  si la  modificada  suena  bien o  por  lo  menos suena   igual  al  qsc  1300 , o   cual  suena  mas  duro  y  mejor  entre  la  zener   modificada  y  la  qsc 1300  espero  sus  sugerencia , los  compañeros  que  tenga experiencia  con  estas  tarjeta  me pueden  ayudar,  les  explico  me  he  tardado  mucho  tiempo  para  armar el  amplificador zener  modificado, y  lo  único que  me  falta  es un  solo transformador porque  pienso   armarla  estéreo con  20 transistores por  canal  y  un  transformador  por  canal  ósea  2  transformadores  para  estéreo  y  con un  voltaje  de  96 positivo  y 96  negativo  filtros  de  125 voltio  por  10000 microfaradios  6  para cada  canal  12  para  estéreo   compañeros  del foro  esa  es  la  descripción  que  le    doy  de  mi  amplificador  zener  que  yo  pienso  armar   y  quisiera  saber  si  asi    suena   mas  duro  que  el  qsc  1300


----------



## Arthas

con esas caracteristicas aliem mejor haste la qsc la calidad de audio la da qsc mas que la zener y si tu ampli es para bajo colocale qsc


----------



## mcou

me gustaria saver si ya alguien iso funcionar la master con los inyectores ???? saludos


----------



## palomo

Mcou andas rebotando en los temas de amplificadores de grandes ligas preguntando cosas que si hubieras leido el tema sabras que algunos ya logramos hacerlo funcionar con inyectores, en mi caso no logre que trabajara a 2Ohms con los inyectores algo por ahí se me escapo, el amigo Andrew01 por lo que comento logro hacerlo funcionar a 2Ohms con inyectores (Envidia) asi que a leer un poco.

Saludos.


----------



## andrew01

HUM querido
                     saludos que este amplificador muy potente puño de la prueba del tiempo en garunteed
Saludos cordiales
andrew01


----------



## TECHNIMIX

hola  saludos foreros.  quiero compartir con todos usteds varios archivos y fotos de os amplis elavorados y ya trabajando gracias a este preciado foro y a sus moderadores. el detalle es que no consigo subir o como ustedes dicen , postear los archivos y fotos. gracias antemanos si pueden ayudarme...  saludos

saludos!  aqui las imagenes..  espero comentarios  y lueguito al tener un poquito mas de tiempo  aporto otros amplis diseñados por mi de 200w rms  a  600w rms a 4 ohms


----------



## mcou

que tal muchachos compañero palomo cuales fueron los voltaje que le pusiste,cuales transistores usaste construiste la tarjeta de oscar o la de jhon??? saludos


----------



## palomo

Mcou no seas flojo y lee el tema completo, aunque son 29 paginas pero podras darte cuenta de consejos que se dieron a lo largo del tema, propuse una fuente para no ocupar transformador con doble riel solo que tiene sus pro y contras, en este enlace lo encontraras donde lo explico a partir del num 276 y lo construi con la targeta que subio Oscar.

Saludos


----------



## djtony2010

ALIEM dijo:


> hola compañeros  la  verdad   me  decepcione  con  lo  que  están  diciendo  en  este  foro  de  la  tarjeta zener,    compañero   todavía  me falta  un  transformador  para armar  mi  tarjeta  zener  modificada,  quisiera   saver  si la  modificada  suena  bien o  por  lo  menos suena   igual  al  qsc  1300 , o   cual  suena  mas  duro  y  mejor  entre  la  zener   modificada  y  la  qsc 1300  espero  sus  sugerencia , los  compañeros  que  tenga experiencia  con  estas  tarjeta  me pueden  ayudar,  les  explico  me  he  tardado  mucho  tiempo  para  armar el  amplificador zener  modificado, y  lo  único que  me  falta  es un  solo transformador porque  pienso   armarla  estéreo con  20 transistores por  canal  y  un  transformador  por  canal  ósea  2  transformadores  para  estéreo  y  con un  voltaje  de  96 positivo  y 96  negativo  filtros  de  125 voltio  por  10000 microfaradios  6  para cada  canal  12  para  estéreo   compañeros  del foro  esa  es  la  descripción  que  le    doy  de  mi  amplificador  zener  que  yo  pienso  armar   y  quisiera  saber  si  asi    suena   mas  duro  que  el  qsc  1300



hola saludos hermano sin duda la qsc ya que la zener fue diseñada mas que todo para full rango


----------



## mcou

que tal muchachos alguien save cual es la potencia de el crest sin lo inyectores ???


----------



## elbausa

mcou dijo:


> que tal muchachos alguien save cual es la potencia de el crest sin lo inyectores ???



crest con o sin inyectores para mi ha tenido la misma potencia solo que con los inyectores obtiene mejor calidad de sonido.


----------



## mcou

disculpen quize decir sin los inyectores que potencia tira aproximadamente¿¿???

estas son algunas fotos

Disculpa amigo te mando el pdf y los componentes que son los mismos que los de jhon mulato este lo hizo un amigo de barranquilla jose impreso este tiene el relay incluido solo si haces o mandas hacer el transformador colocale 9 voltios y listo... Recuerda este amplificador trabaja bien con buen amperaje y voltaje( MINIMO 10 AMPERIOS, 70-0-70) Y VERAS EXCELENTES RESULTADOS
Miniatura de Adjuntos
Hacer clic en la imagen para la versión completa Nombre: 1.jpg Vistas: 287 Tamaño: 239,3 KB (Kilobytes) ID: 42313   Hacer clic en la imagen para la versión completa Nombre: 2.jpg Vistas: 258 Tamaño: 250,7 KB (Kilobytes) ID: 42314   Hacer clic en la imagen para la versión completa Nombre: 5.JPG Vistas: 236 Tamaño: 301,5 KB (Kilobytes) ID: 42315   Hacer clic en la imagen para la versión completa Nombre: 6.JPG Vistas: 218 Tamaño: 284,7 KB (Kilobytes) ID: 42316   Hacer clic en la imagen para la versión completa Nombre: 7.JPG Vistas: 263 Tamaño: 256,5 KB (Kilobytes) ID: 42317

que pontencia usaste en los transformadores osea voltage amperaje¿¿???


----------



## Arthas

y las fotos que paso ???


----------



## mcou

aqui les mando unas foto de como esta quedando la maxter





>








http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/crestayuda.png/



tengo una duda por que los colectores de lo 3858 van al negativo???


----------



## Arthas

segun el esquema van asi pero no lo es la conexion es normal base de los de potencia positivo a driver positivo colector a voltaje positivo y emisor es tierra ahh el trafo con tap central el bias es el trimmer de 500 oh y cuadre de la pata 7 del ic es el trimmer de 2k2 lee mas sobre el tema en comentaros anteriores.


----------



## mcou

Puedes subir un esquema de conecxion de la etapa de salida saludos


----------



## palomo

Mcou lee el tema en comentarios anteriores ya esta explicado como se conecta, asi como la potencia del ampli con varios voltajes no pidas que se desarrolle todo el tema de nuevo.

Saludos


----------



## ALIEM

hola   compañero  saludos  a  todos, tengo  cierta  duda  con  las tres  tarjeta  que  publico  el  amigo  mcou en  dos  de  las  tarjeta   me  salen  sin  las  resistencias  variable  y  en  la  que  esta  de  color  rosada  me  salen  dos  resistencia  variable  me  pueden  explicar  que   paso  hay ,porque  en  una  sale  y  en  otras  no


----------



## mcou

lo que pasa es que todavia les faltan conponentes aun no esta lista

que tal palomo lei el tema completo y no pude ver donde dice como se conecta la etapa de salida
si seria tan amable de decirme o de dirijirme donde tu dices que esta escurito. SALUDOS



jhon mulato dijo:


> buenas a todos
> 
> el sp del driver se conecta en el punto out de la tarjeta
> 
> 
> que quiere decir sp


----------



## Arthas

sp es salida parlante creo que es obvio compa un consejo si no entiendes mucho del tema investiga mas o realiza proyectos mas pequeños estamos tratando un ampli de potencia apreciable , que es de bastante paciencia ya que hay que calibrar bias y offset lee mas este post pa que no estes haciendo estas preguntas que son como de novato o princípante ok 
saludos


----------



## palomo

mcou dijo:


> palomo lei el tema completo y no pude ver donde dice como se conecta la etapa de salida
> si seria tan amable de decirme o de dirijirme donde tu dices que esta escurito.


 

Mcou como siempre quieres todo servidito y la verdad soy malo para hacerlo, en donde Oscar coloco su PCB que el diseño para este ampli coloco la forma de conexion asi que buscalo y basate con diagrama en mano siguiendo las pistas y viendo hacia que componentes van.

Saludos


----------



## mcou

lo que pasa es que yo ise el de jhon mulato no el de oscar se conectan igual los dos ¿???


----------



## mcou

por que es que nuestro amigo jhon posteo una ayuda sobre como se conectan los trancistores pero alguien me dijo que no se conectaban asi como lo posteo jhon.


----------



## palomo

mcou dijo:


> lo que pasa es que yo ise el de jhon mulato no el de oscar se conectan igual los dos ¿???


 
:cabezon:Hay Mcou :cabezon:   Hay Mcou   Por lo visto te encanta la electronica pero no estudiar ni complicarte la vida, y has llegado al punto de unicamente convertirte en un armador de amplificadorers pero sin saber nada de su funcionameinto y cuando no funcionan haces preguntas como si el foro supiera que has hecho o hiciste, lo peor es cuando no analizas un diagrama como el comentado y llegas con una pregunta como la que te cite, ya que si leiste TOOODO el tema y puesto atencion a lo que lees te habrias dado cuenta lo que hiso Oscar.

Tienes problemas con el amplificador MTE, comentas que un canal si funciono pero el otro no y no sabes el porque ¿no te cuadra el bias? Amigo un consejo, menciona de una manera especifica lo que mediste *que transistor, voltaje que obtuviste, *  etc, etc.  y si ya tienes un canal funcionando, ¿no se te ocurrio compararlos para ver las tenciones que hay en uno y en otro? 

Saludos.



mcou dijo:


> por que es que nuestro amigo jhon posteo una ayuda sobre como se conectan los trancistores pero alguien me dijo que no se conectaban asi como lo posteo jhon.


 

Y ese alguien  sabra de lo que habla, o simplemente te chamaqueo  

chamaqueo >  burlo


----------



## mcou

que tal amigo para el bias yo medi como me dijo el compañero oscar me dijo que mida de base a tierra de algunos de lo driver finales y exactamente eso ise y el trimer no me quiere variar aparte de que no me baja de 1.2 voltios cuando lo mido de base a tierra.SALUDO


----------



## mcou

que tal compañeros tengo para decirle que ya ise sonar  la maxter o crest como se llame y la verdad suena muy bien, la tengo sin los inyectores


----------



## palomo

mcou dijo:


> que tal compañeros tengo para decirle que ya ise sonar la maxter o crest como se llame y la verdad suena muy bien, la tengo sin los inyectores


 
 Ya te funciona y aun con conocimientos pobres de electronica,    a mas de uno le ha de estar dando envidia diciendo ¡Suerte de principiante.

Y por fin ¿cual fue tu error? comentalo para futuras consultas cuando alguien tenga el mismo problema, :enfadado: y no salgas con el cuento que misteriosamente empezo a funcionar.

Saludos


----------



## mcou

el único error que me dio fue que consulte con una de las personas del foro y me dijo que los transistores no iban como la ayuda que posteo jhon mulato pero en realidad si iban así como dijo el compañero jhon mulato la configuración de lo transistores va igual que la spain 1500 le hice la pregunta a ese amigo por que en la ayuda estaban puestos los transistores  npn en el lugar de los pnp


----------



## andrew01

clone orf crest c18 3 step 2000 watts per channel


----------



## mcou

que tal compañeros quiero hacer un pequeño aporte y es la pcb de los inyectores del crest ya que la que subió el amigo jhon no se figura muy bien SALUDO


----------



## LUILLIMX

andrew01 dijo:


> clone orf crest c18 3 step 2000 watts per channel


 
Saludos a todo el foro ...tengo una pregunta para aquel que me pueda conestar....como podria hacer el ajuste de bias con osciloscopio para que qedara exacto y no se calentara....'?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

LUILLIMX dijo:


> Saludos a todo el foro ...tengo una pregunta para aquel que me pueda conestar....como podria hacer el ajuste de bias con osciloscopio para que qedara exacto y no se calentara....'?


En los últimos días he visto esta misma pregunta repetida por todas partes, y la conclusión es clara: *No tienen PI de lo que están haciendo.*

El BIAS (o polarización estática) NO SE AJUSTA CON OSCILOSCOPIO!!!!!, ya que solo es una tensión de base en la etapa de salida que la deja operando en clase A a bajos niveles de señal, y el resultado de ajustarla se refleja inmediatamente en las tensiones desarrolladas sobre las resistencias de emisor de los transistores de salida. PUNTO. NO HAY MAS PARA HABLAR.

Un efecto que SI tiene el ajuste del BIAS es nivel de THD generada por el amplificador, pero el equipamiento para medirla y ajustarla es MUY COSTOSO y está fuera del alcance de la gran mayoría de los usuarios del foro.


----------



## LUILLIMX

ezavalla dijo:


> En los últimos días he visto esta misma pregunta repetida por todas partes, y la conclusión es clara: *No tienen PI de lo que están haciendo.*
> 
> El BIAS (o polarización estática) NO SE AJUSTA CON OSCILOSCOPIO!!!!!, ya que solo es una tensión de base en la etapa de salida que la deja operando en clase A a bajos niveles de señal, y el resultado de ajustarla se refleja inmediatamente en las tensiones desarrolladas sobre las resistencias de emisor de los transistores de salida. PUNTO. NO HAY MAS PARA HABLAR.
> 
> Un efecto que SI tiene el ajuste del BIAS es nivel de THD generada por el amplificador, pero el equipamiento para medirla y ajustarla es MUY COSTOSO y está fuera del alcance de la gran mayoría de los usuarios del foro.


 
Gracias de todos modos pero cuando uno no tiene NI es cuando pregunta 
PUNTO. NO HAY MAS PARA HABLAR. Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

LUILLIMX dijo:


> Gracias de todos modos pero *cuando uno no tiene NI es cuando pregunta*


Eso se soluciona muy fácil: Estudiando la documentación del foro y de la web antes que llenar el sitio con la misma pregunta.



LUILLIMX dijo:


> PUNTO. NO HAY MAS PARA HABLAR. Gracias


Seguro, ya es suficiente para este tema.


----------



## mcou

que tal amigos tengo para decirle que probé la maxter crest o como se llame, sin los inyectores. pero si funciona a 2ohm y perfecta mente la tengo con 100+-
si alguien seria tan amable de subir una diagrama de conexión para conectar los inyectores de verdad se lo agradecere Saludos


----------



## mcou

palomo dijo:


> Lamento desilusionarlos pero la master con inyectores nunca me funciono a 2Ohms, trate de hacer que lo inyectores funcionaran bajo esa carga pero solo logre quemar unos cuantos transistores y como cada transistor esta a 11U$S deje de hacer experimentos con ella, asi que solo la uso a 4Ohms y todo perfecto.
> 
> amigo palo tengo una inquietud todos sabemos que la potencia que proporciona la master alimentandola con 76+- y 152+- es supuesta mente 850W a 8 ohmios RMS pero resulta que con ese voltaje nadie la hizo funcionar, sabemos que tu la pusiste a funcionar perfecta mente a 4 ohmios pero con la fuente que subiste que es de 66+- y 130+- la pregunta es cuantos vatios esta dando a 4 ohmios con ese voltaje???? INMENSOS SALUDOS


----------



## palomo

Mcou, porque me preguntas lo mismo por privado y por el foro, ya conteste tu privado y esa potencia la obtuve con una fuente de doble debanado, cada debanado con su tap central y 2kvA una bestia de transformador. 

Desafortunadamente no puedo subir ninguna foto de este ampli (top secret)..... naaa lo que paso es que un amigo que tiene un sonido me lo pidio prestado, desafortunadamente le gusto y le llego al precio que le pedi, asi que pronto tendre que hacer otro.


Saludos.


----------



## mcou

a*QU*i les vas conexiones estoy en lo correcto o no??


----------



## PITER FLOREZ

Hola jhon como estas espero que b*IE*n. Mi pregunta es la siguiente: Eh fabricado la crest audio pero me interesa la parte de los inyectores en realidad no eh podido construir esa etapa *POR*q*UE* necesito mucha mas informacion del tema, tengo un plano del circuito hecho *POR* ti, pero en realidad no se como se conecta la tarjeta ya la construi y tiene excelente sonido
pero me gustaria experimentar un poco mas de potencia
 de ante mano te agradezco tu ayuda con este proyecto

pedro florez


----------



## KERLY

quemas compaÑeros del foro por que tanto complique con esos conmutadores  por que no alimentarla directamente con lo 140+140dc, un buen filtrado de acuerdo con la carga que la vayan a trabajar  un buen disipado y ventilado y ah sonar se dijo  pues por un lado pienso que la mayoria que estan haciendo esta diver... es con el fin de darle aplicacioes de muy alto nivel  principalmente en bajo  o no y cuando hablamos de altos nivels es que vamos estar trabajando valga la rebundaciaa a altos nivels de potencia y pueda que el amplificador como tal vaya a  estar en reposo  pero en muy cortos segundo o minutos de tiempo  mi punto de vista ......... muy pronto comesare acomprar los componentes para armar este driver, la del compañero jhon... a probar que tal .... hablamos


----------



## palomo

KERLY dijo:


> por que no alimentarla directamente con lo 140+140dc, un buen filtrado de acuerdo con la carga que la vayan a trabajar un buen disipado y ventilado y ah sonar se dijo


 
 una comparativa, supongamos que este ampli es un ferrari (cualquier modelo pero ferrari), y aunque estes en un alto tienes la maquina a 7000rpm. te encuentras trafico pero tu piensas que es mejor que tengas toda la potencia disponible cuando lo necesites y aunque vayas a 80Km/h tienes la maquina a  7000rpm, diras que esto no es bueno para tan adorable carro, bueno lo mismo es para este amplificador, aunque pienses que se va a ocupar para alta potencia la musica tiene pasajes donde no se nesecita tanta potencia, y estaras exigiendo a los transistores y acortando su vida util aparte de tener que poner un buen manojo de transistores para poder disipar todo el calor (potencia que se pierde en temperatura por el voltaje alto).

Saludos.


----------



## TECHNIMIX

palomo dijo:


> una comparativa, supongamos que este ampli es un ferrari (cualquier modelo pero ferrari), y aunque estes en un alto tienes la maquina a 7000rpm. te encuentras trafico pero tu piensas que es mejor que tengas toda la potencia disponible cuando lo necesites y aunque vayas a 80Km/h tienes la maquina a  7000rpm, diras que esto no es bueno para tan adorable carro, bueno lo mismo es para este amplificador, aunque pienses que se va a ocupar para alta potencia la musica tiene pasajes donde no se nesecita tanta potencia, y estaras exigiendo a los transistores y acortando su vida util aparte de tener que poner un buen manojo de transistores para poder disipar todo el calor (potencia que se pierde en temperatura por el voltaje alto).
> 
> Saludos.



muy buna explicacion sr palomo, y es asi, claro solo para los que tienen conciencia por que hay quienes no la tienen  y no lo entenderan... saludos


----------



## JSBSARABIA1

Hola amigos del foro hoy le coloco la etapa de inyectores a la master con un voltaje de    77 0 +77 y 154 0 +154 con el miedo que se quemaran los transistores, pero la verdad no ocurrio nada lo probe con cuatro parlantes y efectivamente los inyectoes no mandan los voltajes,,,entonce lo probe con tres parlantes y se activaron y que sonido barbaro... no pierdan el tiempo este amplificador funciona con los inyectores a 4 OHmios el transfomador que le coloque es de cuatro pulgada pero de los grandes,,,,otra cosa le hice los inyectores tal y cual al plano original y eso los transistores me costaron $3.500 pesos colombianos este amplificador vale la pena lo estoy colocando para bajos,medio y medio bajo con sonido profesional


----------



## mcou

JSBSARABIA1 dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro hoy le coloco la etapa de inyectores a la master con un voltaje de    77 0 +77 y 154 0 +154 con el miedo que se quemaran los transistores, pero la verdad no ocurrio nada lo probe con cuatro parlantes y efectivamente los inyectoes no mandan los voltajes,,,entonce lo probe con tres parlantes y se activaron y que sonido barbaro... no pierdan el tiempo este amplificador funciona con los inyectores a 4 OHmios el transfomador que le coloque es de cuatro pulgada pero de los grandes,,,,otra cosa le hice los inyectores tal y cual al plano original y eso los transistores me costaron $3.500 pesos colombianos este amplificador vale la pena lo estoy colocando para bajos,medio y medio bajo con sonido profesional



y que potencias obtuviste aproximadamente y cuales fueron los trancistores


----------



## TECHNIMIX

bueno antes que nada cordiales saludos a todos los foreros, no queria quedarme atras con esta experiencia del armado y montaje del gran amplificador M-3k6 y pues ya que tengo el pcb hecho hace varios meses le dare play a su armado. saludos!


----------



## TECHNIMIX

Buenas compañeros, un adelantico del pcb master 3k6, estañada y perforada. saludos 



			
				TECHNIMIX dijo:
			
		

> Buenas compañeros, un adelantico del pcb master 3k6, estañada y perforada. saludos



quiero hacerles unas preguntas a los expertos en la materia o al que ya la tega armada, sera posible que esta tarjeta m3k6 sin los inyectores entregue 800w a 2 ohms con 90v mas 90v 12 amperios ? antemano gracias por las respuestas y comentarios... saludos!


----------



## mcou

TECHNIMIX dijo:


> Buenas compañeros, un adelantico del pcb master 3k6, estañada y perforada. saludos
> 
> 
> 
> quiero hacerles unas preguntas a los expertos en la materia o al que ya la tega armada, sera posible que esta tarjeta m3k6 sin los inyectores entregue 800w a 2 ohms con 90v mas 90v 12 amperios ? antemano gracias por las respuestas y comentarios... saludos!



claro que si hermano entrega de 800w a 850w a dos 2Ohmios Ojo buen ventilador y buen dicipador


----------



## TECHNIMIX

mcou dijo:


> claro que si hermano entrega de 800w a 850w a dos 2Ohmios Ojo buen ventilador y buen dicipador



hola mcou gracias por la respuesta, bueno le colocare 16 tr en total (8 c5200 y 8 a1943)  crees que con esos trs es suficiente para 4 bajos de 600w cada uno peavey de 18 pulgadas ? te hablo de una sola tarjeta sin inyectores ?
otra preguntica, se puede utilizar el operacional ne5532 en este driver ? gracias y saludos!


----------



## mcou

TECHNIMIX dijo:


> hola mcou gracias por la respuesta, bueno le colocare 16 tr en total (8 c5200 y 8 a1943)  crees que con esos trs e suficiente para 4 bajos de 600w cada uno peavey de 18 pulgadas ? te hablo de una sola tarjeta sin inyectores ?
> otra preguntica, se puede utilizar el operacional ne5532 en este driver ? gracias y saludos!



te recomendaría mejor que lo hagas con lo inyectores de lo contrario de acuerdo a mi experiencia yo le pondría 2 bajos por canal esto es a mi pensar y lo del operacional si puedes usarlo. y que tal va tu proceso de armado??

SALUDOS


----------



## palomo

mcou dijo:


> te recomendaría mejor que lo hagas con lo inyectores de lo contrario de acuerdo a mi experiencia yo le pondría 2 bajos por canal


 
Nadamas que aclarando lo que dice mcou, Technimix con inyectores no puedes ocupar esos transistores a menos que no pases de +-50Vcd en baja y +-100Vcd en alta, lo mejor seria ocupar los MJL21193 y complementario para ocupar +-70Vcd y +-130Vcd, asi que cuidado con eso.

Saludos


----------



## mcou

ok si tienes razon palomo esa es una buena e inportante aclaracion


----------



## TECHNIMIX

mcou dijo:


> te recomendaría mejor que lo hagas con lo inyectores de lo contrario de acuerdo a mi experiencia yo le pondría 2 bajos por canal esto es a mi pensar y lo del operacional si puedes usarlo. y que tal va tu proceso de armado??
> 
> SALUDOS



OK mcou de todas formas la provare primero con 3 y luego con cuatro bajos y les comentare.  saludos



palomo dijo:


> Nadamas que aclarando lo que dice mcou, Technimix con inyectores no puedes ocupar esos transistores a menos que no pases de +-50Vcd en baja y +-100Vcd en alta, lo mejor seria ocupar los MJL21193 y complementario para ocupar +-70Vcd y +-130Vcd, asi que cuidado con eso.
> 
> Saludos



gracias por la aclaracion plomo, aunque tenia conocimientos de esa aclaracion ya que habia leido algo asi en msgs y post anteriores, pero cree usted que me trabajaria asi a 2 ohm tal cual como le comente a mcou unos msgs atras ? con esas carcteristicas y componentes? antemano gracias por su respuesta sr palomo. saludos!


----------



## Arthas

puede sponerle el ne5532, el tl082, el tl072 el que mas te guste y calidad te de si la vas a trabajar sin inyectores puedes usar los 2sc5200 para 90v rectificados y si piensas colocarle inyectores no te funciona a 2 ohms lee los mensajes y veras los aportes de palomo y sus experiencias con este driver aunque tambien jsarabia aporto sus experiencias 

saludos


----------



## TECHNIMIX

TECHNIMIX dijo:


> OK mcou de todas formas la provare primero con 3 y luego con cuatro bajos y les comentare.  saludos
> 
> 
> 
> gracias por la aclaracion plomo, aunque tenia conocimientos de esa aclaracion ya que habia leido algo asi en msgs y post anteriores, pero cree usted que me trabajaria asi a 2 ohm tal cual como le comente a mcou unos msgs atras ? con esas carcteristicas y componentes? antemano gracias por su respuesta sr palomo. saludos!



saludos!!!  vuelvo con las dudas y preguntas sobre la M-3k6, la configuracion de este ampli i permite trabajar o mejor dicho, si permite alimentar dos tarjetas drivers con una sola fuente de 20 amps ?  y mi otra inquietud es; por los mje 340 y complemento voy a utilizar (2sc3298b)
y (2sa1306) habra algun problemita o detalle con este cambio de componentes ?  gracias por sus respuestas antemanos amigos y saludos!


----------



## mcou

de que te funciona  te funciona pero yo te recomendaria unos 30 amperios alambre #10 y #8


----------



## palomo

TECHNIMIX dijo:


> pero cree usted que me trabajaria asi a 2 ohm tal cual como le comente a mcou unos mensages atras ? con esas carcteristicas y componentes? antemano gracias por su respuesta sr palomo. saludos!


 
Por favor evita las avrebiaturas tipo chat aqui no se cobra el espacio para los msjs...... Upssss mensajes.

Con ese transistor si puedes cargar a 2Ω el amplificador, solo ten en cuenta que tendras que poner minimo como 12 transistores por rama para que soporten esa carga, lo mejor sereia ocupar los MJL o aun mejor los MJ que son tipo TO-3 que ofrecen una mejor area de discipacion.

Saludos.


----------



## TECHNIMIX

Arthas dijo:


> puede sponerle el ne5532, el tl082, el tl072 el que mas te guste y calidad te de si la vas a trabajar sin inyectores puedes usar los 2sc5200 para 90v rectificados y si piensas colocarle inyectores no te funciona a 2 ohms lee los mensajes y veras los aportes de palomo y sus experiencias con este driver aunque tambien jsarabia aporto sus experiencias
> 
> saludos



hola amigo Arthas, gracias por tu respuesta y ayuda a la vez hermano!  ya habia leido algo de lo que me comentas por que me habia leido las 30 paginas antes de hacer el pcb, pero luego lo deje a un lado para armar las qsc1700 del sr oscar monsalvo, en estos dias me hizo falta un ampli para 4 monitores con parlantes peavey 15" de 600w 8 ohms y decidi armar la M-3k6 ya que tenia el pcb elavorado y que tenia el 80% de los componentes metiendo el transformador, luego tenia dudas de la configuracion de los trs de potencia con respecto a la fuente ya que mis dudas eran si podia alimentar 2 tarjetas drivers con la misma fuente de 20 amps en un caso que armara el otro driver para hacer el ampli stereo, se me hizo dificil conseguir el tl084 y por eso hice la pregunta si podia utilizar el ne5532d y pues gracias a sus respuestas y comentarios ya empece su armado pero sin dejar atras las consultas a los que tienen mejores conocimientos y expariencias en dicho tema y amplificador. nuevamente gracias y espero me sigan ayudando y aclarando dudas para luego aportar mis experiencias e inconvenientes con dicho driver M3k6.  cordiales saludos! 



palomo dijo:


> Por favor evita las avrebiaturas tipo chat aqui no se cobra el espacio para los msjs...... Upssss mensajes.
> 
> Con ese transistor si puedes cargar a 2Ω el amplificador, solo ten en cuenta que tendras que poner minimo como 12 transistores por rama para que soporten esa carga, lo mejor sereia ocupar los MJL o aun mejor los MJ que son tipo TO-3 que ofrecen una mejor area de discipacion.
> 
> Saludos.



  ok disculpas, y gracia por la correccion sr palomo ya que mientras mas correcciones menos orrores jajaja   y en cuanto a su comentario sobre el amplificador master 3k6 pues lo tomare muy en cuenta  por que solo tengo 16 transistores originales extraidos de un amplificador dañado. por lo menos podria colocarle 3 parlantes con esos 16 transistores y 20 mil microfaradios en filtrado ? ahhh y que m sujiere usted sobre la pregunta que les hice msgs anteriores sobre el cambio o reeplazo de los mje por los 2sc y 2sa? espero su pronta respuesta sr palomo ya que lo ideal seria estar lo mas claro y seguro posible  mientras lo voy armando. gracias nuevamente sr palomo y a tan exelente foro... saludos! 



			
				TECHNIMIX dijo:
			
		

> hola amigo Arthas, gracias por tu respuesta y ayuda a la vez hermano!  ya habia leido algo de lo que me comentas por que me habia leido las 30 paginas antes de hacer el pcb, pero luego lo deje a un lado para armar las qsc1700 del sr oscar monsalvo, en estos dias me hizo falta un ampli para 4 monitores con parlantes peavey 15" de 600w 8 ohms y decidi armar la M-3k6 ya que tenia el pcb elavorado y que tenia el 80% de los componentes metiendo el transformador, luego tenia dudas de la configuracion de los trs de potencia con respecto a la fuente ya que mis dudas eran si podia alimentar 2 tarjetas drivers con la misma fuente de 20 amps en un caso que armara el otro driver para hacer el ampli stereo, se me hizo dificil conseguir el tl084 y por eso hice la pregunta si podia utilizar el ne5532d y pues gracias a sus respuestas y comentarios ya empece su armado pero sin dejar atras las consultas a los que tienen mejores conocimientos y expariencias en dicho tema y amplificador. nuevamente gracias y espero me sigan ayudando y aclarando dudas para luego aportar mis experiencias e inconvenientes con dicho driver M3k6.  cordiales saludos!
> 
> 
> ok disculpas, y gracia por la correccion sr palomo ya que mientras mas correcciones menos orrores jajaja   y en cuanto a su comentario sobre el amplificador master 3k6 pues lo tomare muy en cuenta  por que solo tengo 16 transistores originales extraidos de un amplificador dañado. por lo menos podria colocarle 3 parlantes con esos 16 transistores y 20 mil microfaradios en filtrado ? ahhh y que m sujiere usted sobre la pregunta que les hice msgs anteriores sobre el cambio o reeplazo de los mje por los 2sc y 2sa? espero su pronta respuesta sr palomo ya que lo ideal seria estar lo mas claro y seguro posible  mientras lo voy armando. gracias nuevamente sr palomo y a tan exelente foro... saludos!



disculpen una muestra del pcb que pensaba utilizar con la master pero tendre que modificarlo para 4 transistore mas, aunque asi puede servir para otros drivers que trabajen hasta con 80v mas 80v


----------



## Arthas

si puedes colocarle es 2sc3298 y su complemento teniendo en cuenta la posicion de su configuracion de sus patas ojo con eso.

saludos


----------



## TECHNIMIX

Arthas dijo:


> si puedes colocarle es 2sc3298 y su complemento teniendo en cuenta la posicion de su configuracion de sus patas ojo con eso.
> 
> saludos



ufff por eso siempre consulto con la experiencia, bueno gracias a tu comentario decidi colocar los mje por que los 2sc al girarlos me afectaria con respecto al disipador que voy a utilizar, otra preguntica arthas cuantas vuelticas le distes a tu bobina de aire (damping) tengo una de 12 espiras dobles osea 24 espiras en dos capas, me servira esa? por que le monte una de 15 espiras pero me imagino que a 2 ohms no debe hacer nada. gracias nuevamente hermano la verdad no me di cuenta de ese gran detalle del pinout y epero pronta respuesta saludos!


----------



## Arthas

te comento que la bobina de la salida le puse 12 vueltas en nucleo de aire de media pulgada solo esa referencia tengo. Aunque el plano original dice 12 espiras en 1.5 m/m miralo tu mismo te adjunto el archivo.


----------



## TECHNIMIX

Arthas dijo:


> te comento que la bobina de la salida le puse 12 vueltas en nucleo de aire de media pulgada solo esa referencia tengo. Aunque el plano original dice 12 espiras en 1.5 m/m miralo tu mismo te adjunto el archivo.



muchisimas gracias Arthas por tu ayuda y clara explicacion, la verdad vi tu driver master y te quedo muy bueno el montaje,y sobre las espiras de la bobina damping pues yo habia calculado unas 14 espiras o vueltas, asi que es la que tengo montada y creo que tiene un poquito menos de media pulgada hermano, sera que no hay problema con eso ? te voy a adjuntar una foto mas clara para que te des una idea de lo que te comento. saludos y espero tus comentarios


----------



## mcou

un pequeño adelanto de como van los inyectores de la master


----------



## TECHNIMIX

mcou dijo:


> un pequeño adelanto de como van los inyectores de la master



oye mcou que buen semblante lleva tu tarjeta, hasta me estan dando ganas de armarla hermano    saludos!


----------



## Arthas

bueno creo que la bobina de tener 1,5 cm de nucleo de aire y 12 vueltas no se que tanto pueda influir hacerla con el nucleo mas pequeño pero prueba asi y comentas los resultados se ve bien fabricada esa bobina 

saludos 

mcou va quedando bien la tarjeta de los conmutadores terminala y sube fotos.


----------



## mcou

pues claro que si hermano desde que este lista subo las fotos

hermano apesar de todo estoy interesado el la qsc 1300a pero los planos que subiste no tienen los valores de los componentes?


----------



## KERLY

driver del compañero oscar un sonido muy limpio y claro sin inconveniente alguno mte y la tercera imagen es la que tengo trabajando actualmente  super...


----------



## ranaway

se ven muy bonitos, felicitaciones!


----------



## Arthas

la 3ra foto que driver es parece pionner o me equivoco parece spain tambien


----------



## KERLY

Arthas dijo:


> la 3ra foto que driver es parece pionner o me equivoco parece spain tambien



tiene un parecido ala spain pero no lo es esta la baje del post diagrama de amplificadores la posteo el compañero aldemar posteo 2 versiones una de70+70dc y luego la misma remodificada 90+90dc y ultima mia con 110+110dc...


----------



## KERLY

algunas fotos del proceso de la crest... del compañero jhon ...


----------



## mcou

compañero va muy bien tu proyecto

tengo una pequeña duda y es que la master que yo arme, le estoy haciendo unas pruebas y hoy me di cuenta que por el preset de 500 Ohmios varía el bias y por el de 2k2 me ajusta a cero en la pata 7 del ic mi duda es no debe ser al contrario que por el de 500ohm sea para la pata 7 del integrado y que por el de 2k2 sea el bias?? 

(que conste que los ajuste están perfecto osea que hay 0v en la pata 7 y el bias esta en 0.6 y 0.6 y sobre todo suena perfecta mente bien)


----------



## Arthas

de 500 ohm cuadre bias y el de 2k2 0 v pata 7 del ne5532.


----------



## mcou

osea que esta corecto asi como me esta dando los ajustes ????;; lo pregunto por que el amigo jhon mulato posteo una ayuda sobre este ampli y el escribio lo inverso


----------



## Arthas

si eso esta mal escrito porque yo cometi ese error y no cuadro las bias por eso le pregunte a oscar y me corrijio eso
saludos


----------



## mcou

gracias hermano pronto subire fotos la master pero con los inyectores


----------



## Libardo M

Te felicito por tu exito y espero las fotos

LM


----------



## mcou

gracias de todo corazon y tan  pronto la tenga lista se las mostrare


----------



## SERGIOD

Aqui hay full diagramas buenos pero entre tantos me perdi los felicito por aportar


----------



## mcou

aqui esta el otro canal en construccion de la master 3k6


----------



## TECHNIMIX

saludos muchachones!  una pregunta y aclaracion de duda sobre la master 3k6, como asi que la master no trabaja con cargas de 2 ohms con inyectores? y sin inyectores si aguanta cargas de 2 ohms?  sera que pueden aclarar mejor el tema muchachos ? disculpen mi torpesa  gracias!!!


----------



## palomo

TECHNIMIX dijo:


> saludos muchachones! una pregunta y aclaracion de duda sobre la master 3k6, como asi que la master no trabaja con cargas de 2 ohms con inyectores? y sin inyectores si aguanta cargas de 2 ohms? sera que pueden aclarar mejor el tema muchachos ? disculpen mi torpesa  gracias!!!


 
Al referirnos que no trabaja con cargas de 2Ω no nos referimos a la carga mas bien al sistema de inyectores que no actuan a esa carga (valga la redundancia de carga), la master con inyectores si se trabaja con carga de 4Ω al requerir mas potencia los inyectores trabajan a la perfeccion no asi con 2Ω, al parecer un amigo (dallis, delis su nombre la verdad no me acuerdo revisa mensajes mas atras), ya lo hiso funcionar con inyectores y carga de 2Ω y segun mal no recuerdo le hiva a pasar los datos a Mcou para que los compartiera en el foro, pero al parecer Mcou se sigue peleando con este ampli.

Saludos


----------



## elbausa

la verdad que la master la he puesto a 2Ω y no he tenido problemas lo unico que me toco es ponerle un buen disipador a los inyectores


----------



## mcou

elbausa dijo:


> la verdad que la master la he puesto a 2Ω y no he tenido problemas lo unico que me toco es ponerle un buen disipador a los inyectores



hiciste molificaciones o dejaste todo igual todo igual que como esta en los planos y que potencia vota en 2Ohmios y que voltaje pusiste????


----------



## palomo

elbausa dijo:


> la verdad que la master la he puesto a 2Ω y no he tenido problemas lo unico que me toco es ponerle un buen disipador a los inyectores


 
Mira que suerte la tuya, yo no pude asi que si puedes pon los datos de los componentes que ocupaste en los inyectores y que amperaje ocupaste en el trafo........

Haaa se me olvidaba   cuidado con Mcou que te va ha empezar a bombardear con un sin fin de preguntas.......  y no te enojes Mcou que todo es broma.


Saludos


----------



## mcou

palomo dijo:


> Mira que suerte la tuya, yo no pude asi que si puedes pon los datos de los componentes que ocupaste en los inyectores y que amperaje ocupaste en el trafo........
> 
> Haaa se me olvidaba   cuidado con Mcou que te va ha empezar a bombardear con un sin fin de preguntas.......  y no te enojes Mcou que todo es broma.
> 
> 
> Saludos



palomo, yo pensaba que tu eras mi amigo en primero que me esta bombardeando eres tu jejeje pero na no se perdio nada  na solo es broma

aqui estan los datos que me envio el amigo andrew01 para ponerla atrabajar a 2Ohmios

greetingssaludos si yo te ayudaré a este amplificador maxter es estable hasta 4ohms por favor, dame tu dirección de correo electrónico yo os envío el diagrama de cableado de cómo conectar los inyectores por favor chestaps amplificador de su roca sólida en 2 OHMS muy poco calor y potencia la calidad del sonido es muy, muy bueno se enciende por primera vez y los inyectores de trabajo goodif usted puede conseguir estas piezas usted no será decepcionado1 IC IR2117 2 piezas2 8 PARES MJ21193 MJ211943 DIODO DE ALTA VELOCIDAD MUR3060 2 piezas4 BAV 21 DIODOShermano le aseguro que usted tendrá un amplificador proffessional realmente muy bueno tener la libertad de preguntar cualquier problema que tenga yo también comparto con ustedesCREST AUDIO CA 18 CLONE UNA VEZ COMPROBADOSaludos cordialesandrew01


----------



## TECHNIMIX

mcou dijo:


> palomo, yo pensaba que tu eras mi amigo en primero que me esta bombardeando eres tu jejeje pero na no se perdio nada  na solo es broma
> 
> aqui estan los datos que me envio el amigo andrew01 para ponerla atrabajar a 2Ohmios
> 
> greetingssaludos si yo te ayudaré a este amplificador maxter es estable hasta 4ohms por favor, dame tu dirección de correo electrónico yo os envío el diagrama de cableado de cómo conectar los inyectores por favor chestaps amplificador de su roca sólida en 2 OHMS muy poco calor y potencia la calidad del sonido es muy, muy bueno se enciende por primera vez y los inyectores de trabajo goodif usted puede conseguir estas piezas usted no será decepcionado1 IC IR2117 2 piezas2 8 PARES MJ21193 MJ211943 DIODO DE ALTA VELOCIDAD MUR3060 2 piezas4 BAV 21 DIODOShermano le aseguro que usted tendrá un amplificador proffessional realmente muy bueno tener la libertad de preguntar cualquier problema que tenga yo también comparto con ustedesCREST AUDIO CA 18 CLONE UNA VEZ COMPROBADOSaludos cordialesandrew01



mcou gracias a los regaños de los que saben es que podemos disfrutar armando estos amplificadores y anuestros gustos  esos regaños pasan a ser (concejos serios) jejeje y te aseguro que los mismos concejos se los daras a otros con la misma seriedad  cuando te bombardeen preguntas a cada rato como dice el amigo palomo jejeje  saludos y felicitaciones por el esfuerzo y ganas de aprender amigo mcou... asi es la escuela de la vida (una cadena de aprendisaje) aunque siempre habemos unos bruticos que otros animalitos , como yo jejeje!!!


----------



## andrew01

saludos sin ofender a maxter amp pero nuevos circuitos proporciona mejores resultados especialmente IR2117 conductor paso lo que te dije es correcto
Ver cómo un compacto PCB de amplificador es largo interconexiones se han sonando en el paso
2 no 2SA1943 2SC5200 bueno para 2 OHMSLOAD sólo mjls cheque
soa calificaciones
Saludos cordiales
andrew01


----------



## TECHNIMIX

TECHNIMIX dijo:


> muchisimas gracias Arthas por tu ayuda y clara explicacion, la verdad vi tu driver master y te quedo muy bueno el montaje,y sobre las espiras de la bobina damping pues yo habia calculado unas 14 espiras o vueltas, asi que es la que tengo montada y creo que tiene un poquito menos de media pulgada hermano, sera que no hay problema con eso ? te voy a adjuntar una foto mas clara para que te des una idea de lo que te comento. saludos y espero tus comentarios



saludos muchachos, les comento que la bobina calculada para trabajar a 2 ohms sin inyectores  con 90 volts mas 90v  y 20 trs (10 por rama) es de 16 vueltas o espiras, pero por el diametro del alambre la hice doble (8vueltas encima de las otras 8 espiras)  amigo Arthas con esta bobina queda buena para frecuencias bajas, tenias razon en cuanto al diametro (media pulgada). gracias y saludos!


----------



## pandacba

Tecnicamente en audio no existe el tema inyectoress por lo que es un reginalismo.
habla con propiedad, ya que es un foro internacional y nadie entendera que se trata de una amplificador clase H, que como cosa curiosa no se inyecta nada de nada ya que el principio de funcionamiento del mismo que ya tiene ocmo 30 años, nadie describio que se inyectara nada

Por lo cual el regionalismo confundira al resto de los foristas, y si es de lengua no hispana al traducirlo le dara cualquier cosa, en cambio si ve que dice clase H sabra perfectamente de que se habla.

En otro orden de cosas es una contravención a las normas del foro donde se pide que se hable con propiedad evitando regionalismos abresviaciones y otras de tal forma que todos puedan entender


----------



## TECHNIMIX

pandacba dijo:


> Tecnicamente en audio no existe el tema inyectoress por lo que es un reginalismo.
> habla con propiedad, ya que es un foro internacional y nadie entendera que se trata de una amplificador clase H, que como cosa curiosa no se inyecta nada de nada ya que el principio de funcionamiento del mismo que ya tiene ocmo 30 años, nadie describio que se inyectara nada
> 
> Por lo cual el regionalismo confundira al resto de los foristas, y si es de lengua no hispana al traducirlo le dara cualquier cosa, en cambio si ve que dice clase H sabra perfectamente de que se habla.
> 
> En otro orden de cosas es una contravención a las normas del foro donde se pide que se hable con propiedad evitando regionalismos abresviaciones y otras de tal forma que todos puedan entender



Saludos muchachos, sr pandabac creo que al hacer su referencia tiene que dirigirce al foro en general ya que (el termino de inyectores no lo eh inventado yo) si hay que corregir el termino que utilice para identificar la etapa clase h como usted lo menciona, entonces tendriamos que corregir las 33 paginas de este tema por que desde que se abrio hablan del termino (inyectores)  gracias por sus sugerencias y espero no mal entienda mi aclaracion.  saludos!!! 





mcou dijo:


> aqui esta el otro canal en construccion de la master 3k6



amigo mcou, como va su proyecto master 3k6 ? debe estar en marcha


----------



## mcou

TECHNIMIX dijo:


> Saludos muchachos, sr pandabac creo que al hacer su referencia tiene que dirigirce al foro en general ya que (el termino de inyectores no lo eh inventado yo) si hay que corregir el termino que utilice para identificar la etapa clase h como usted lo menciona, entonces tendriamos que corregir las 33 paginas de este tema por que desde que se abrio hablan del termino (inyectores)  gracias por sus sugerencias y espero no mal entienda mi aclaracion.  saludos!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amigo mcou, como va su proyecto master 3k6 ? debe estar en marcha



si ya casi esta dandole a 2 bumber de 1500w y 18 pulgadas mañana boy a enpezar con el transformador loa boy a limentar con 120+- saludos


----------



## pandacba

TECHNIMIX dijo:


> Saludos muchachos, sr pandabac creo que al hacer su referencia tiene que dirigirce al foro en general ya que (el termino de inyectores no lo eh inventado yo) si hay que corregir el termino que utilice para identificar la etapa clase h como usted lo menciona, entonces tendriamos que corregir las 33 paginas de este tema por que desde que se abrio hablan del termino (inyectores)  gracias por sus sugerencias y espero no mal entienda mi aclaracion.  saludos!!!



Ya más atras se hablo de utilizar la terminologia adecuada, la idea si lo que esta más atras no ayuda, a quienes no lo concocen la intención es no seguir con lo mismo para no seguir añadiendo confusión, como ya se hizo una aclaración quien lea todo entedera de que se trata y si se sigue con la terminologia apropiada no causara más confusión.

Por otro lado no me diriga a ti en particular si no a todos en general, ya que me suele pasar que por uso y costumbre suelo abreviar algunos terminos que luego debo corregir para cumplir con el cometido y en casos que no los pude corregir por advertirlo tiemo después lo he aclarado y seguido con la terminologia apropiada.

Esa es la idea de no seguir con el error, ya que lo que se hizo no fue intnecional, ahora sabiendolo (porque ya fue aclarado) hacerlo es contravenir intencionalmente las cosas

No mal entendi para nada tu aclaración y te agradezco los buenos terminos de tu respuesta lo cual es muy bueno 

Un cordial saludo


----------



## TECHNIMIX

pandacba dijo:


> Ya más atras se hablo de utilizar la terminologia adecuada, la idea si lo que esta más atras no ayuda, a quienes no lo concocen la intención es no seguir con lo mismo para no seguir añadiendo confusión, como ya se hizo una aclaración quien lea todo entedera de que se trata y si se sigue con la terminologia apropiada no causara más confusión.
> 
> Por otro lado no me diriga a ti en particular si no a todos en general, ya que me suele pasar que por uso y costumbre suelo abreviar algunos terminos que luego debo corregir para cumplir con el cometido y en casos que no los pude corregir por advertirlo tiemo después lo he aclarado y seguido con la terminologia apropiada.
> 
> Esa es la idea de no seguir con el error, ya que lo que se hizo no fue intnecional, ahora sabiendolo (porque ya fue aclarado) hacerlo es contravenir intencionalmente las cosas
> 
> No mal entendi para nada tu aclaración y te agradezco los buenos terminos de tu respuesta lo cual es muy bueno
> 
> Un cordial saludo



saludos muchachones, bueno amigo pandabac pues ahora si estamos claro y esperemos que todos nosotros aclaremos siempre nuestros puntos con moderacion y respeto, asi como lo aclaramos nosotros  y tienes mucha razon, hay terminos que inventamos regionalmente cuando en verdad no tenemos idea del verdadero nombre del mal llamado termino (inventado) mil gracias por su buena aclaracion para con todos nosotros los foreros y moderadores. saludos amigo pandabac   y ojala me heche una manita cuando necesite de ustedes!


----------



## adrian2008

que tal amigos, tenia ratos que no entraba en el foro, esta vez me puse a hacer el pcb del ampplificador crest, sin los inyectores, aqui las imagenes, miren que tal me quedo.


----------



## pandacba

Otro que no a prende, no uses regionlismos, no es un foro colombiano, es internacional, si no colocas los transistores conmutadores, que has echo trabajas con la fuente alta o con la baja?


----------



## el-rey-julien

creo que el panda se refiere a 





> sin los inyectores


 con eso de los regionalismos


----------



## adrian2008

como siempre lo unico que hacen es criticar, y corregir ortografia, definitivamente tienen que ser argentinos! aun que se que no todos son asi,
mijos no se crean tanto, y es un foro internacional oyeron, aqui no dice que sea explcitamente para argentinos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

adrian2008 dijo:


> como siempre lo unico que hacen es criticar, y corregir ortografia, definitivamente tienen que ser argentinos! aun que se que no todos son asi,
> mijos no se crean tanto, y es un foro internacional oyeron, aqui no dice que sea explcitamente para argentinos.


El asunto es bien simple: Si no querés que te corrijan, entonces no cometas errores que sabés que no son aceptados.
Y las correcciones que te hacen son PRECISAMENTE por que este NO ES UN FORO DE ARGENTINOS y se busca que todos entiendan lo mejor posible, aún a pesar de las diferencias que existen entre los "lenguajes españoles" de cada país de Sudamérica, por que el lenguaje técnico ES UNO SOLO.

PD: Por favor, guardate tus comentarios hacia los argentinos...


----------



## Tacatomon

adrian2008 dijo:


> como siempre lo unico que hacen es criticar, y corregir ortografia, definitivamente tienen que ser argentinos! aun que se que no todos son asi,
> mijos no se crean tanto, y es un foro internacional oyeron, aqui no dice que sea explcitamente para argentinos.



Y, al ser Internacional, se debe de tratar de usar términos comunes y técnicos para el fácil entendimiento para todos los usuarios. 

Saludos al foro!


----------



## TECHNIMIX

amigos foreros , para no detallar mas este gran error, desde el inicio del post de este tema! quisiera por favor nos aclararan a nosotros los latinoamericanos por que se le dice o se le da por nombre (conmutadores) a la etapa de compensacion class h? (termino usado aqui por nosotros los venezolanos) y nuestros nucleos sobre estudios de la electronica, creo que asi estaremos mucho mas claros y no cometamos mas errores, y  corregire a nuestro profesor carlos colivox, ingeniero y fabricante de los amplificadores colivox en venezuela desde 1978.hasta el 2001-2002. antemanos muchas gracias por las aclaraciones =) saludos! att: TECHNIMIXvenezuela


----------



## el-rey-julien

adrian2008 dijo:


> como siempre lo unico que hacen es criticar, y corregir ortografia, definitivamente tienen que ser argentinos! aun que se que no todos son asi,
> mijos no se crean tanto, y es un foro internacional oyeron, aqui no dice que sea explcitamente para argentinos.



al final terminas asiendo lo que criticas¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
y no terminas de explicar a que te referis con los inyectores,por lo menos esa parte no la entendí





TECHNIMIX dijo:


> corregire a nuestro profesor carlos colivox, ingeniero y fabricante de los amplificadores colivox en venezuela desde 1978.hasta el 2001-2002. antemanos muchas gracias por las aclaraciones =) saludos! att: TECHNIMIXvenezuela



porque corregir al profesor,quizás si tenga la razón¡¡¡
tampoco tanto lio por una tontera


----------



## pandacba

*TECHNIMIX*

El nonmbre con que se lo conoce tecnicamente en forma internacional es clase H y no hay ninguna etapa de compensación.

Un amplificador clase H, utilza dos fuentes de alimentación una baja y una alta, se basa en que la mayor parte del tiempo no se utilza el amplificador por encima de cierta potencia, entonces se lo diseña para que desde el nivel 0 hasta casi la mitad de la potencia trabaja con la fuente baja esta suele esta situada entra los 20-25V por cada rama, de alli en adelante se accionan los conmutadores permitiendo a la salida llegar a su máxima potenica.

De esta forma los trnsistores de salida no estan expuestos imnecesariamente a una diferencia de potencial imnesearia permitiendo a su vez un ahorro considerable de energia que en un equipo que no disponta de tal caracteristica se pierde.

En si un amplificaror clase H es un clase AB con un sistema que le permite conmutar entre dos fuentes, cuya finalidad es un ahorro de energia y preservación de los elementos electrónicos.

Fuera de ese detalle es exactamente igual a cualquier amplificador AB.

Esl sistema no da mejoras ni a la calidad ni a la potencia.

El darle nombre extraños se utilzo para crear falsas espectativas entre los consumidores, generalizando la falsa creencia que es un tipo superior de amplifiacor, lo cual no es asi

Para que se entieda pongamos un ejemplo: amplificador clase AB con fuente +-70V es exactamente lo mismo que un clase H con fuente L+-30 y H-+70, no hay diferencia de calidad ni de potencia para nada


----------



## el-rey-julien

panda dijo:
			
		

> Para que se entieda pongamos un ejemplo: amplificador clase AB con fuente +-70V es exactamente lo mismo que un clase H con fuente L+-30 y H-+70, no hay diferencia de calidad ni de potencia para nada


entonces un clase h no es superior a un clase ab????
y solo de difencian el el consumo y/o eficiencia???


----------



## pandacba

Asi es, y ponerles nombres raros es disfrazar la verdad, de echo si supriemes la circuiteria que swichea  la fuente alte y la dejas con ella solamente quitando la fuente baja funciona perfectamente


----------



## mogolloelectro

que pena alargar un poco mas la discusion pero valga una claridad
el amplificador que se debaten que es el que aqui se desarolla es clase G no clase H 
entiendase que los driver o conmutadores de voltaje alto son mosfets para el clase H 
y transistores para el G
espero este apunte sirva de algo

Ps data: la verdad espero que haya escrito bien el reemplazo de("inyectores") si no me entienden con lo que escribi igual saben a lo que me refiero


----------



## pandacba

Las clases G y H escensialmente hacen lo mismo, la diferencia esta en el como habilitan la fuente H, por el resto son exactamente iguales no afecta calidad ni potencia, de echo esa diferencia de operar solo lo sabe el que conoce ya que en audición ambos suenan exactament igual por lo antedicho


----------



## mogolloelectro

entonces como tu lo sabes no vale la pena aclararlo verdad chico genio y ya parece que este mensaje me lo pueden mandar a moderacion asi que sugiero que simplemente ignoren a este señor panda genio que no comparte ni aporta si no que simplemente genera discusion por cosas simples
puede que yo lleve menos posts que tu pero eso no me hace menos 
la verdad no se ni por que le choca la palabra inyector seria decir que alguna vez no llamastes a los condensadores ceramicos con el nombre de "lentejas"
y ya me sali del tema por ahora mis planes son hacer una fuente smps que me entregue los voltajes para alimentar este ampli clase G
y despues de eso lo desarollare


----------



## el-rey-julien

ni mas ni menos ,quien no llamo lentejas alguna ves a los ceramicos¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
mogolloelectro
yo opino que genio si aporta,aunque muchas veces resulte chocante por como dice las cosas,
,,,comas apartes yo en verdad no sabia a que se refería el compañero con eso de los ''inyectores''.
saludos a todos los colegas del foro¡¡
yo creo que soy bastante ignorante,con todo lo que saben ustedes¡¡¡


----------



## pandacba

En mi caso afortunadamente, nunca, por el simple echo que son condensadores cerámicos, porqeue le voy a llamar lentejas? no lo hice entre personas que me podian entender menos lo voy a hacer en un foro internacional donde hay otros que si lo denomino mal no me entenderan, el tema pasa por alli con un lenguaje técnico correcto todos nos entendemos.
Que sucede si un forista italiano decide entrar al foro, y como no conoce bien el idioma usa un traductor, que dira tal persona cuando lea en su idioma , lenteja????? que tiene que ver una legumbre con la electrónica, y si lee inyectores???? se tratara de algun circuito para autos?????

Insistir *hablar con los regionalismos aparte que contravienen las norma del foro* es ser egoista y no permitir que otras personas entiendan de que se eta hablando.

Ese es el tema y no pasa porque *choque* o no(lo correcto seria que me caiga mal) si no el cumplimiento de las normas del foro por un lado y mantener el adecuado lenguaje técnico que merece un siito internacional de habla hispana como este.

Tu dices que no aporto y te equivocas

Preguntaron sobre el clase H y explique lo que es tu aclaraste que es un G y explique las diferencias entre uno y otro, y lo más importante si mejoran calidad y/o potencia y explique que no.

Aparte te la agarras conmigo y fijate que no soy el único que esta de acuerdo que se respete el adecuado lenguaje técnico, lee todo de nuevo lo vas a ver y yo me pregunto porque a ese forista no le decis lo mismo? o sera porque no leiste todo el tema???? yo creo que no lo leiste todo lee y date cuenta de como son las cosas

Yo te pregunto y cual es el problema de hablar con propiedad? porque la negativa a hablar como corresponde? porque insistir en infringir las normas del foro?


----------



## mogolloelectro

haz lo que quieras lo que haces es bueno pero no te puedes meter con los principios de la gente 
y no me creas tan facilista de que no lei las otras paginas
yo tambien me tope con lo de inyectores y todo lo demas en todos los posts que me inscribi y no suelo preguntar cosas que ya estan aclaradas ni exijir una respuesta en algo ya dicho 
planteo algunas dudas que no me quedan claras aunque casi nunca me las responden pero bueno mmr perfecto no toco mas el tema de los inyectores pero tampoco te creas santo y lo otro es que yo tambien corrijo lo que escribo y evito escribir de forma inapropiada


----------



## TECHNIMIX

saludos compañeros! bueno la verdad no veo por que extender tanto este tema, o mejor dicho, no se le hubiece dado tanta larga a la palabra (inyectores desde un principio)  y no hubiecemos cometido tal error, estoy de acuerdo con el amigo mogolloelectro en partes, ya que hay muchas personas en este foro que an estudiado mucho y todo lo hablan por teoria, pero en la practica son analfavetas! (no saben lo que hacen) hay un forista creo que de prosedencia americana, sr andrew  y el armo todo el proyecto completo, sin problemas de regionalismos (fraces inventadas o apodos) creo que eso se debe a que el principio del post hablan de los tales (inyectores). no me incomoda las correcciones o sujerencias, me incomoda la forma de expresion usada para manifestarlas. y otra cosa que me incomodo, fue que yo estube pidiendo ayudas y sugerencias por meses, y nada que las recibia, y ahora que ya estamos en plenos proyectos aparecen corrigiendo una palabra o un mal nombre empleado en algun circuito electronico? me imagino que ustedes los que ya tienen experiencias adquiridas en este foro se le hara fastidio ayudar a novatos a diario, pero no se le hace fastidio corregir a diario a cualquier principiante que de verdad necesita de su tiempo y experiencia. por eso mis primeros agradecimientos fueron para las personas merecidas que me ofrecieron su ayuda y por supuesto al foro en general, yo tengo (18 añitos) trabajando electronica audio systemas y tengo experiancias con distintos amplificadores y marcas del mercado, y aqui estoy umildemente pidiendo opiniones y aceptandolas sin saber si algun participante tenga los años de experiencia que tengo jajaja, y vastante errores e visto aqui de ingenieros y tecnicos, y jamas le diria a lguien ( otro que no aprende o que no quiere aprender) creo que es mejor ignorar la inexperiencia de la persona y no ayudarla usando palabras o fraces incomodas! saludos y espero que algun moderador corrija el principio del post para evitar estos males entendidos y asi los principiantes que quieran armar este proyecto, ya esten centrados en el propio nombre de los mal llamados (inyectores)


----------



## aovalencia

no se desbien del tema, recuerden que esto es Audio de gran señal (crest audio) a discutir al mercado.


----------



## Edu-D

aovalencia dijo:


> no se desbien del tema, recuerden que esto es Audio de gran señal (crest audio) a discutir al mercado.



Tiene razon el compañero aovalencia y el que tiene boca se equivoca....
Quien es perfecto aqui en el foro ay algunos que saben mas que otros pero por mas que sepan digan si nunca se han equivocado.... Que acaso es un robot que es perfecto


----------



## el-rey-julien

Edu-D dijo:


> Tiene razon el compañero aovalencia y el que tiene boca se equivoca....
> Quien es perfecto aqui en el foro ay algunos que saben mas que otros pero por mas que sepan digan si nunca se han equivocado.... Que acaso es un robot que es perfecto











pandacba dijo:


> En mi caso afortunadamente, nunca, por el simple echo que son condensadores cerámicos, porqeue le voy a llamar lentejas?





			
				pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Due, haber una lenteja de 474, con dos tendriamos redondenado 1UF uno cerámico de 20 seria más alto que un tachito de electrolitico y varias veces su diametro..... por volumen un desperdicio absoluto
> Seguro que se confundió.... ah y el precio tambien seria un despropósito...


tenias razon no es lo mismo lenteja que lentejas ,tecnicamente no es igual¡¡¡¡¡
panda lo justo es justo,todos nos equivocamos algunas veces,bueno su majestad nunca se equivaca su majestad quiere una disculpa al novato,
decreto real de su majestad¡¡¡




ojo el panda es mi amigo,sabe mucho y me gusta la forma en que explica las cosas,tiene alma de maestro,
siempre esta ayudando y siempre esta dispuesto a ayudar a quien se lo pida,es buen panda


----------



## adrian2008

bueno me disculpo, por lo de los regionalismos, pero hay cosas que son innecesarias de decir "esto no es un foro de colombianos" vuelvo a lo mismo hay formas de corregir sin exagerar. 
Ahora,  soy totalmente novato, y solo construyo en lo practico, y a un nose en donde esta el problema devi decir conmutadores?


----------



## mcou

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Sin duda es el amplificador DIY de mayor potencia que tiene este foro, somprende y hasta da miedo, el problema ahora sera conseguir un parlante que aguante a este mastodonte a plena potencia.
> En estos dias les mando un PCB de una crest 7001 que arregle, aunque no se compara con la master pero de todas maneras es un excelente amplificador, creo que su alimentacion puede llegar hasta
> +-130vdc.



que tal hermano podrias subir los planos de la crest audio 7001 por favor espero tu respuesta

SALUDOS


----------



## aovalencia

esta bien con lentejas ya entendimos todos  (son condensadores ceramicos)


----------



## andrew01

hola
    saludos 2,5 kW por canal a 2 ohms supplyhv150 voltios de corriente continua lv75 voltios transistores de salida dc mj21195 mj21196
Saludos cordiales
andrew01



hola
   saludos limitador de audio para mi amplificador QSC y copia completa de cortocircuito dcprotector y se apaga si impedancia de los altavoces por debajo de 2 ohms
Saludos cordiales
andrew01


----------



## mcou

que tal compaños me gustaria ver su opinion sobre este ampli??


----------



## el-rey-julien

andrew01 dijo:


> hola
> saludos limitador de audio para mi amplificador QSC y copia completa de cortocircuito dcprotector y se apaga si impedancia de los altavoces por debajo de 2 ohms
> Saludos cordiales
> andrew01



serias tan amable de publicar el esquema del protector de altavoces ?
muchas gracias


----------



## aovalencia

estimado *andrew01 * publica el protector de altavoces y como podriamos aplicarlo a la master 3.6k





andrew01 dijo:


> clone orf crest c18 3 step 2000 watts per channel



podes publicar please el pcb de este amplificador estoy dispuesto a hacerlo parece ser mucho mas grande que el master 3.6k


----------



## aovalencia

Estos son los primeros avances de la master 3.6k espero que todo salga bien despues brinco a los inyectores, y despues a la copia de crest c18 que nos pasara el compañero *andrew01* 

si alguien viera algo fuera de lo normal por favor le pido que me colabore antes que me reviente en la cara


----------



## el-rey-julien

aovalencia de a poco va quedando ¡¡¡¡¡¡ mientras tanto esperamos que el compañero  andrew01   nos pase el esquema del portector de altavoces



aovalencia no usaste el método de la plancha para la plaqueta, todo a mano nomas?
te recomiendo el pcbwizar o el exprespcb


----------



## andrew01

hola
     saludos protector para los amplificadores de corriente continua tiene retraso en la protección contra cortocircuitos se apaga si CC está presente en la salida y se apaga si impedancia de los altavoces es demasiado baja

  Saludos cordiales
    Andrew01



hola
     saludos esta es la nueva modificación

    Saludos cordiales
     Andrew01


----------



## el-rey-julien

muchísimas gracias andrew01 ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## andrew01

hola
     saludos esta es la nueva modificación

    Saludos cordiales
     Andrew01



hola
     saludos este es otro amplificador clase H

    Saludos cordiales
     Andrew01



Voy a publicar esquema de fuente de alimentación y protección de pronto.
Potencia de este amplificador no es 900W. Alimentación con 0,5% THD 1200W es de 4R de carga, y 1800W de carga 2R. Transistor de salida debe ser MJL4281A/MJL4302A de potencia máxima. Para MOSFET paso IRF2807 uso. MJL21193/MJL21194 puede ser utilizado por el poder total de la carga de 4R.
Transformador de 1500VA mínimo para un canal 4X40V AC + 2X20V para el circuito de protección. 2X35A puente y 8X10000uF/63V de PSU ... son todavía interesantes para construir este amplificador?


----------



## LUILLIMX

Voy a publicar esquema de fuente de alimentación y protección de pronto.
Potencia de este amplificador no es 900W. Alimentación con 0,5% THD 1200W es de 4R de carga, y 1800W de carga 2R. Transistor de salida debe ser MJL4281A/MJL4302A de potencia máxima. Para MOSFET paso IRF2807 uso. MJL21193/MJL21194 puede ser utilizado por el poder total de la carga de 4R.
Transformador de 1500VA mínimo para un canal 4X40V AC + 2X20V para el circuito de protección. 2X35A puente y 8X10000uF/63V de PSU ... son todavía interesantes para construir este amplificador?[/QUOTE]

Se ve muy interesante habria que ver el esquema si es posible Muchas gracias por tu aporte


----------



## andrew01

Schematic of h900


----------



## Arthas

aovalencia veo que estas haciendo la master modificada la que tiene el relay incluido ta  quedando bien comenta tus experiencias 
saludos 

andrew ese ampli es de 1200w con que voaltaje se alimenta con 40v ??


----------



## rataaa

Hola soy nuevo en esto 
pero quisiera saber si alguien me puede pasar un diagrama de amplificador  de audio por lo menos de 1000 watts de potencia o sino de 800 para arriba

se lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## andrew01

hI Arthas
                      SALUDOS y el amplificador de 1200 vatios de corriente alterna tiene tensiones de 40 0 40 * 2 para voltajes de 55 lv ferrocarril y 110 V CC hv
este amphas sido construido por HUM muchos con grandes resultados voy a publicar su protección dc, que incluye la sobrecarga de corriente continua a corto y temperatura
corte sólo si alguien hace amp i sólo después de los esquemas que han sido probados por mí thoroghly por lo que no tienen problemas de construcción DIYer
Saludos cordiales
andrew01


----------



## aovalencia

andrew01 y me podrias pasar si la tienes la copia del crest c18 please


----------



## andrew01

hola
    saludos un diseño más


----------



## TECHNIMIX

Felices pascuas a todos los foreros y prospero aÑo nuevo!!!


----------



## mcou

felisidades para todo el foro completo, estoy muy agradecido de todos los colaboradores vendiciones para todos, que dios me les siga dando pasiencia entendimiento inteligencia saludos y feliz año de parte de MCOU

SALUDOS


----------



## aovalencia

felices fiestas a todo el grupo del foro que este año sea muy exitoso en todas las labores que realicen, les deseo a todos que puedan concluir con sus proyectos y a todos les funcione la crest audio con los inyectores.  exitos. 

el señor bendiga sus hogares con amor y paz.


----------



## Arthas

compañero andrew tienes el pcb del limitador que posteastes en las fotos


----------



## andrew01

hola Arthas
                 saludos el pequeño PCB es QSC 4050 limitador con subwoofer y etapa de ganancia del amplificador es estéreo PCB limitador es muy importante para el amplificador en el fondo es mi amplificador trabaja en 2 ohms 4 15 "altavoces 5OO W cada i Wil mensaje esquema, pcb del limitador de un par de días los exámenes de la Junta son cerca de lo que la mayoría de mi tiempo lo paso con los estudiantes
Saludos cordiales
  Andrew01

some pictures for you arthas


----------



## aovalencia

compañeros he tenido un problema con la master 3.6k cuando le meto señal a la entrada en el parlante me emite un sumbido y suena tantito la musica, cuando le aumento el volumen a la consola y no amplifica mucho esta sin los inyectores


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

pandacba dijo:


> Las clases G y H escensialmente hacen lo mismo, la diferencia esta en el como habilitan la fuente H, por el resto son exactamente iguales no afecta calidad ni potencia, de echo esa diferencia de operar solo lo sabe el que conoce ya que en audición ambos suenan exactament igual por lo antedicho



Hacen lo mismo (aumentar la tension en la etapa de salida de salida) pero las formas de onda son totalmente diferentes (cuadrada vs medio ciclo senoidal) la eficiencia de cada uno tambien es diferente.



mogolloelectro dijo:


> que pena alargar un poco mas la discusion pero valga una claridad
> el amplificador que se debaten que es el que aqui se desarolla es clase G no clase H
> entiendase que los driver o conmutadores de voltaje alto son mosfets para el clase H
> y transistores para el G
> espero este apunte sirva de algo



Estas equivocado, los master audio son clase G y los pro dj son clase H y ambos usan transistores para la conmutacion, lo que si es raro es ver un clase H con mosfet para la conmutacion.







Saludos


----------



## Arthas

muy buenas tus fotos andrew esperamos el pcb del limitador para aplicarlo en mis amplificadores saludos


----------



## elbausa

valla la disputa que se ha creado acerca de los amplificadores clase AB, H y G  sobre potencia y calidad de sonido con todo respeto a todos los amigos foristas  que crearon esta polémica la mejor forma de entender y darse cuanta de las diferencias ente uno y el otro es armarlo y comparar  EJ: un amplificador zener el es AB alimentado con 70v-+ no va tener el mismo rendimiento que la master aun así alimentándolo con ese voltaje la diferencia es apreciable


----------



## peluffo86

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Bueno muchachos les traje la información que les dije, me di cuenta que estaba equivocado ya que yo creia que habian dos clases de amplificador clase G uno que conmutaba con mosfet y otro con Bjt, pero no es asi ya que no importa que clase de transistor se use lo que determina la clase es la señal de salida en el switched bus:
> 
> -Clase G: amplificador de conmutacion suave, la salida es como una parte del semipico de la onda y el voltave de los rail superiores se va aplicando progresivamente se va necesitando, no todo de una vez, puede trabajar con mosfet o con bjt pero mas se usa con bjt.
> 
> -Clase H: amplificador de conmutacion brusca, la salida es una señal cuadrada (como el master 3600), el voltaje del siguiente rail se aplica todo de una vez al activarse los inyectores o conmutadores.
> 
> Espero que les sea de utilidad la información, para ver si estrenamos cada uno en este post una crest audio el 31 de diciembre...
> 
> Disculpen lo sencillo del dibujo de ayuda me toco que hacerlo en paint si algo no se entiende pregunten.



buenas mi amigo oscar, mira tengo dos inquietudes y son la siguientes... 1.hasta cuantos transistores 5200 y su pareja puede trabajar y 2.trabaja bien con 2ohm de carga lo q pasa es q tengo 4 parlantes de 12" y de 700W y me preguntaba si no tendria problemas gracias de antemano.


----------



## mrbrown

de cuanto wats es la qcs 1300 con un voltaje de +-92 con 15 amp y 8 transitores +-


----------



## 0002

Pelufo y mrbrown lo más que puedo hacer por ustedes colegas  (no por que no quiera, sino por que no me alcanza la memoria ), es dirigirlos acá y acá.

Saludos.


----------



## peluffo86

aun sigo con las dudas... quisiera q alguien fuera contundente con las respuestas y me diga si aguanta los 2ohm de carga y cuantos transistores le puedo poner a la etapa de salida teniendo en cuenta q le voya colocar inyectores o conmutadores (master 3600) gracias


----------



## SERGIOD

*cuantos transistores le puedo poner a la etapa de salida*
esto de ponerle tanto o tantos transistores  es un pregunta que no va en el foro ya que para eso se deben hacer cálculos de diseño


----------



## 0002

Peluffo el detalle compadre, es que te van a contestar lo mismo que SergioD, se encesita hacer cálculos para saber cuantos transistores se necesitan colocar en la etapa de salida de un amplificador, así como así yo "contundentemente" , te podría decir 25 por rama de alimentación, pero ve a ver si es verdaderamente conveniente, hablando en lo económico y también si tu gabinete permite tal cantidad de transistores , 25tr mono y 50tr stereo .

Sino mira (ojo sin afan de ofender *a nadie* simplemente aclarando un asunto):


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> 1000...
> 
> ¿Para cuándo un poco de lectura?
> Aunque sea para que sepas calcular cuántos transistores podés ponerle a cada amplificador. Ya cansa un poco esto de que en cada esquema que aparece, sale una pregunta tuya sobre el máximo de transistores...
> 
> Leé un poco y ya te vas a dar cuenta solito de cómo se mide la potencia, y que una guirnalda de transistores no es nada mágico.
> 
> Saludos y consideralo una advertencia.



Saludos.


----------



## JSBSARABIA1

Este amplificador funciona con carga de 4 ohmios, si lo trabajas con inyectores, si lo trabajas a 2 ohmios los inyectores no se activan ... tengo dos ampli trabajando para bajos con voltajes 77-0-77+, 152-0-152+ y transistores de 4500 pesos(2sc5200 y complemento) y nada de inconvenientes la verdad se escucha exageradamente bien lo utilizo en zonido en vivo (amplificacion)


----------



## mono pibe

=pandacba;588241]Tecnicamente en audio no existe el tema inyectoress por lo que es un reginalismo.
habla con propiedad, ya que es un foro internacional y nadie entendera que se trata de una amplificador clase H, que como cosa curiosa no se inyecta nada de nada ya que el principio de funcionamiento del mismo que ya tiene ocmo 30 años, nadie describio que se inyectara nada

Por lo cual el regionalismo confundira al resto de los foristas, y si es de lengua no hispana al traducirlo le dara cualquier cosa, en cambio si ve que dice clase H sabra perfectamente de que se habla.

En otro orden de cosas es una contravención a las normas del foro donde se pide que se hable con propiedad evitando regionalismos abresviaciones y otras de tal forma que todos puedan entender[/QUOTE]

hace mucho tiempo nosotro discutimos , el termino que implementan ellos ,noes inyectores, la palabra es conmutadores. on- of este sistema es casi digital , y para que pueda ser clas H la fuente tiene que ser  multi voltaje, tab central y cuatro ramas o tab central y 6 ramas de vol   , el  amplificador del amigo   el master   es mui bueno mejor que la cres, la zene es un amplificador clase AB pero tambien puede ser class H COLOCANDOLE LOS CONMUTADORES, Bien porque no colocar el voltaje mayor porque el amplificador se calienta mucho y lla ustedes saven que pasa con esto se daña  SALUDO.....


----------



## elbausa

peluffo86 dijo:


> buenas mi amigo oscar, mira tengo dos inquietudes y son la siguientes... 1.hasta cuantos transistores 5200 y su pareja puede trabajar y 2.trabaja bien con 2ohm de carga lo q pasa es q tengo 4 parlantes de 12" y de 700W y me preguntaba si no tendria problemas gracias de antemano.



compañero peluffo pues yo tengo trabajando la master con los inyectores la tengo trabajando a 2ohm con 4 bajos de 15" en el momento la tengo con 14transistores 7+ y 7-  con un transformador de 20amperios  en el voltaje alto lo tengo con 140 y en la baja 70v si tienes alguna inquietud podes preguntar


----------



## elbausa

hola a todos acá les dejo una forma de hacer la fuente para trabajarla con los inyectores y no usar tantos condensadores los cuales son costosos asi los he usado yo y no tenido ningún problema.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

elbausa dijo:


> hola a todos acá les dejo una forma de hacer la fuente para trabajarla con los inyectores y no usar tantos condensadores los cuales son costosos asi los he usado yo y no tenido ningún problema.



Asi se usa siempre compañero, hay otra forma que es con condensadores de alto voltaje y filtrar por separado todo con respecto a masa, asi sale mas costoso pero el rizado es menor.

Saludos


----------



## elbausa

que mas compañero solo la puse como guia para aquellos que no manejen mucho estos temas y no tengan que colocar tantos condensadores


----------



## Libardo M

Saludos Oscar, ya conocia la idea de los condensadores en serie, es una buena opcion sobre todo por aca que no se consiguen condensadores de 10000uF o mas a 160V. cuando mucho 100V.

LM


----------



## crazysound

elbausa dijo:


> compañero peluffo pues yo tengo trabajando la master con los inyectores la tengo trabajando a 2ohm con 4 bajos de 15" en el momento la tengo con 14transistores 7+ y 7-  con un transformador de 20amperios  en el voltaje alto lo tengo con 140 y en la baja 70v si tienes alguna inquietud podes preguntar



Hola viejo, la  master la tienes funcionando con el circuito y el pcb tal cual está? 

Qué transistores finales usas?

Saludos....


----------



## crazysound

andrew01 dijo:


> hola
> saludos esta es la nueva modificación
> 
> Saludos cordiales
> Andrew01
> 
> 
> 
> hola
> saludos este es otro amplificador clase H
> 
> Saludos cordiales
> Andrew01
> 
> 
> 
> Voy a publicar esquema de fuente de alimentación y protección de pronto.
> Potencia de este amplificador no es 900W. Alimentación con 0,5% THD 1200W es de 4R de carga, y 1800W de carga 2R. Transistor de salida debe ser MJL4281A/MJL4302A de potencia máxima. Para MOSFET paso IRF2807 uso. MJL21193/MJL21194 puede ser utilizado por el poder total de la carga de 4R.
> Transformador de 1500VA mínimo para un canal 4X40V AC + 2X20V para el circuito de protección. 2X35A puente y 8X10000uF/63V de PSU ... son todavía interesantes para construir este amplificador?



Hola andrew01, pero ese pcb no es igual al que armaste, o veo mal? 

Serías tan amable de publicar el que usaste?

Saludos.

pd: ya leí que transistores usaste. Perdón.


----------



## elbausa

crazysound dijo:


> Hola viejo, la  master la tienes funcionando con el circuito y el pcb tal cual está?
> 
> Qué transistores finales usas?
> 
> Saludos....



que mas compañero el pbc que tengo no lo he visto aca en el foro por hay vi solo la mascara de componentes los inyectores son los que publico el amigo jhon


----------



## crazysound

Hola muchachos, analizando un poco el circuito de la master me parece que los leds del inyector están al revés.

Saludos...


----------



## KERLY

una pregunta a los espertos este driver  si se le puede aumentar el voltaje a 175+175 dc


----------



## mono pibe

​


KERLY dijo:


> una pregunta a los espertos este driver  si se le puede aumentar el voltaje a 175+175 dc



nocreo que se pueda ,elporque la calidad de materiales que se venden no son confiables y si lo hases tendras una insineracion...saludos


----------



## peluffo86

compañero peluffo pues yo tengo trabajando la master con los inyectores la tengo trabajando a 2ohm con 4 bajos de 15" en el momento la tengo con 14transistores 7+ y 7- con un transformador de 20amperios en el voltaje alto lo tengo con 140 y en la baja 70v si tienes alguna inquietud podes preguntar.
amigo esa crest la tienes monofonica? como hiciste para ponerla a trabajar en 2 ohmios de carga y con inyectores (conmutadores)





elbausa dijo:


> compañero peluffo pues yo tengo trabajando la master con los inyectores la tengo trabajando a 2ohm con 4 bajos de 15" en el momento la tengo con 14transistores 7+ y 7-  con un transformador de 20amperios  en el voltaje alto lo tengo con 140 y en la baja 70v si tienes alguna inquietud podes preguntar



amigo esa crest la tienes monofonica? como hiciste para ponerla a trabajar en 2 ohmios de carga y con inyectores (conmutadores)


----------



## KERLY

Quemas compañeros  del foro, una pequeña duda  para quien me pueda colaborar , con respecto a la cres que posteo el compañero jhon en la primera pagina primer mensaje  cuando se implementa la etapa de los conmutadores  el votaje con que se alimenta el driver de la cres se toma del punto donde dice salida 1 y salida 2  u out sw bus(-75+150vdc) les agradezco


----------



## ALIEM

hola peluffo86  la  verdad  que me  sorprende  con  lo  que usted  esta  diciendo ,  le  cuento  algo,  yo  arme la  tarjeta  zener  modificada   con  16  transistores  por  canal  8 2sa 1943 y 8  2sc5200 y  la  verdad que   calienta bastante  también  la  tengo  con  4  bajo  por canal  de 15 pulgada  8 homio  500 watios   , le tengo  que  ponerle  ventilación reforzada,   como  ustedes  saben la  zener  modificada  me  trabaja  con  un  voltajes  de  90 positivo  y  90negativo,  pero  yo  me  pregunto    con  un  voltaje  de  90 positivo  y  90  nagativo  me calienta  con  16 transistores por  canal , ya  me  imagino como  calentara  con  un  voltaje de 140 positivo  y  140 negativo  y 14 transistores  me  puede  decir que  transistores  utilizo


----------



## KERLY

bueno yo hasta el momento la he trabajo directamente con 150+150 y 12 Q 6 Y 6  5200 Y SU COMPLEMENTO a una carga de 4 ohm   con 2 parlantes de 18" de 1200w y hasta el momento 1a, calienta si dentro del rango permitido.....


----------



## djtony2010

KERLY dijo:


> bueno yo hasta el momento la he trabajo directamente con 150+150 y 12 Q 6 Y 6  5200 Y SU COMPLEMENTO a una carga de 4 ohm   con 2 parlantes de 18" de 1200w y hasta el momento 1a, calienta si dentro del rango permitido.....



podrias especificar bien los tipo de transistores ???


----------



## elbausa

ALIEM dijo:


> hola peluffo86  la  verdad  que me  sorprende  con  lo  que usted  esta  diciendo ,  le  cuento  algo,  yo  arme la  tarjeta  zener  modificada   con  16  transistores  por  canal  8 2sa 1943 y 8  2sc5200 y  la  verdad que   calienta bastante  también  la  tengo  con  4  bajo  por canal  de 15 pulgada  8 homio  500 watios   , le tengo  que  ponerle  ventilación reforzada,   como  ustedes  saben la  zener  modificada  me  trabaja  con  un  voltajes  de  90 positivo  y  90negativo,  pero  yo  me  pregunto    con  un  voltaje  de  90 positivo  y  90  nagativo  me calienta  con  16 transistores por  canal , ya  me  imagino como  calentara  con  un  voltaje de 140 positivo  y  140 negativo  y 14 transistores  me  puede  decir que  transistores  utilizo



compañero no se trabajan los 140v directamente solo se inyecta cuando el amplificador lo requiere para mantener un voltaje mas o menos estable es decir en la baja están los 70v y al decaer ese voltaje se inyecta desde los 140v para mantener ese voltaje arriba. yo la he trabajado con 12 transistores y 4 bajos de 15 calienta en el rango normal y con 16 transistores y 6 bajos de 12 y no tengo calentamiento excesivo .


----------



## djtony2010

alguien podria postear  algún circuito qsc que se halla armado que contenga inyectores ya que tengo una fuente de un qsc 2450 rmx y quiero ocuparla...  y quisiera saber si se puede hacer el qsc 1300 y colocarle inyectores de poder colocarse favor colocar o postear el circuito o por lo menos colocar el link dentro o fuera del foro.. se les agradece

saludos desde Venezuela....


----------



## KERLY

djtony2010 dijo:


> podrias especificar bien los tipo de transistores ???



compañero djtony los Q son 2sc5200 y 2sa1943


----------



## mono pibe

amigos aqui una 2450y mas potente todabia la mas grande de la serie RMX de qsc 5050  saludos .sonido profesional ejd    los planos estan completos


----------



## Arthas

compañero mono esos planos pueden bajarlo desde la pagina directa de QSC cualquiera puede.
saludos


----------



## mcou

que tal compañero tengo para decirles que he tenido problema con la maxter y es que me esta calentando excesivamente las resistencias de 3k3/5w las que van al integrado tl082 salves me puedan ayudar ya que he probado casi todo y no encuentro el fallo 
SALUDO


----------



## TECHNIMIX

que voltajes estas usando y amperajes  mncou ? saludos


----------



## mcou

TECHNIMIX dijo:


> que voltajes estas usando y amperajes  mncou ? saludos



94+-  y unos 20amperios saludos


----------



## elpaga

Hola que tal? es mi primera participación en el foro, quiero dar las gracias por toda la información presente en este tema!. Por mi parte estoy metido en un proyecto para desarrollar un amplificador clase G, partiendo del circuito presente en el "Douglas Self". Si alguno puede aportarme mas infromacion estaria agradecido. Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## Arthas

mcou ya cuadrastes el bias y el offset recuerda que este amopli se le cuadra offset si no tendras voltaje en la salida del ampli.


----------



## mono pibe

=Arthas;642862]mcou ya cuadrastes el bias y el offset recuerda que este amopli se le cuadra offset si no tendras voltaje en la salida del ampli ......​  compañero porque abrevias las palabras, sino las estas comprando



compañero porque abrevias las palabras, sino las estas comprando....


----------



## mcou

Arthas dijo:


> mcou ya cuadrastes el bias y el offset recuerda que este amopli se le cuadra offset si no tendras voltaje en la salida del ampli.



si mi hermano todo me cuadra bien en el bias tengo 0.5 y 0.5 y en el offset tengo 0.01 y como quiera me calienta esas resistencias como una plancha de una vez lo mas raro es que antes no me lo hacia

SALUDOS


----------



## Arthas

A ver mcou esas resisntencias de 3k3/5w son las limitadoras del voltaje dc que viene de la fuente si tu decis que la alimentas con 94 voltios obvio que tiene que calentar ya que por ellas pasa los 94 voltios, bajan un pcoquito el voltaje y luego llegan a los zener de 15 que regulan los 15 voltios que van para el integrado es por eso que se calientan. Anteriormente con cuanto voltaje la alimentabas?.


----------



## mcou

Arthas dijo:


> A ver mcou esas resisntencias de 3k3/5w son las limitadoras del voltaje dc que viene de la fuente si tu decis que la alimentas con 94 voltios obvio que tiene que calentar ya que por ellas pasa los 94 voltios, bajan un pcoquito el voltaje y luego llegan a los zener de 15 que regulan los 15 voltios que van para el integrado es por eso que se calientan. Anteriormente con cuanto voltaje la alimentabas?.



ok, te entiendo perfectamente, y si antes la estaba trabajando con menos voltaje, pero se supone que ese amplificador esta diseñado para trabajar con 154+- entonces me imagino que con ese voltaje explotarían las resistencias o me corrigen si estoy mal


----------



## josemarti

mcou dijo:


> que tal compañero tengo para decirles que he tenido problema con la maxter y es que me esta calentando excesivamente las resistencias de 3k3/5w las que van al integrado tl082 salves me puedan ayudar ya que he probado casi todo y no encuentro el fallo
> SALUDO


eso es normal que calienten esas resitencias por que son las que polarizan los zener del integrado





			
				josemarti dijo:
			
		

> eso es normal que calienten esas resitencias por que son las que polarizan los zener del integrado


 seria bueno que informaras a que watiaje las tienes, si son 5 aumentalas a 10 para ver como teva


----------



## mcou

josemarti dijo:


> eso es normal que calienten esas resitencias por que son las que polarizan los zener del integrado
> 
> 
> 
> seria bueno que informaras a que watiaje las tienes, si son 5 aumentalas a 10 para ver como teva



ok, en verdad la tengo a 5w mi pregunta es a los que armaron este circuito también les calienta esas resistencia en el caso mio se ponen como para quemarse en solo una canción no me parese normal eso


----------



## josemarti

La verdad amigo si es normal que se calienten por eso esas resitencias son del materiel que estan hechas (porcelana) material termico con el fin de cumplir esa funcion, lo importartente es si el circuito te funciona es por que esta bien, por que la electronica es como las matematicas son exactas, si estuviera malo se te hubiese quemado el ampli hace rato.


----------



## mcou

josemarti dijo:


> La verdad amigo si es normal que se calienten por eso esas resitencias son del materiel que estan hechas (porcelana) material termico con el fin de cumplir esa funcion, lo importartente es si el circuito te funciona es por que esta bien, por que la electronica es como las matematicas son exactas, si estuviera malo se te hubiese quemado el ampli hace rato.



ok, entiendo perfectamente, lo demás esta perfecto el bias esta en 0.5 y 0.5 el offset esta en 0.01 y suena de maravillas solamente me preocupaba eso gracias de todas formas haora estoy mas tranquilo

SALUDOS


----------



## soneromegaconcierto

hola amigos me he tomado el trabajo de leer la mayoria de los comentarios y me han dado ganas de armar la master de la que hablan.hay muchas dudas y discuciones pero hay varios que la han puesto sin los inyectores y suena muy bien. me gustaria saber si los archivos que estan en la primera pagina de oscar monsalvo son los que hay que descargar o si son otros.el proyecto mio es para colocarlo en 4 bajos.

el compañero elbausa me gustaria tambien su colaboracion con este proyecto.


----------



## elbausa

soneromegaconcierto dijo:


> hola amigos me he tomado el trabajo de leer la mayoria de los comentarios y me han dado ganas de armar la master de la que hablan.hay muchas dudas y discuciones pero hay varios que la han puesto sin los inyectores y suena muy bien. me gustaria saber si los archivos que estan en la primera pagina de oscar monsalvo son los que hay que descargar o si son otros.el proyecto mio es para colocarlo en 4 bajos.
> 
> el compañero elbausa me gustaria tambien su colaboracion con este proyecto.



que mas compañero aca en el foro hay un par de pbc ya sea el del amigo oscar o el del amigo jhon hasta ahora solo he probado el del amigo jhon solo arme un par de esas tarjetas yo tengo otro pbc mucho mas completo y de mejor eficiencia pero no lo tengo digitalizado asi que si te decides por alguno aca todos colaboramos


----------



## josemarti

Seria bueno compañero ELBAUSA que subieras los planos para ver el diseño, o te refieres a otro circuito de mejor eficinecia que la crest.


----------



## soneromegaconcierto

compañero elbausa o el que tenga estos planos corregidos ya que lei que el primero que subieron tenia fallas, compañero si el tuyo esta funcionando colaborenos con eso.


----------



## tecbeml

Hola compañeros les comento que pronto les subire informacion  de un power que es igual ala master pero sin los inyectores o como les digan, es informasion original de la marca y nesesito escanearla pero esperenme un par de dias en lo que consigo escaner,
cuando les digo master es porque es la (cres audio).


----------



## soneromegaconcierto

compañeros me consegui un señor hierro para este proyecto.haciendo los calculos de la E alto por largo me da un area de 92,8 cm2 seria unos 8600 watts aproximadamente.la pregunta es me hago 1 para cada tarjeta osea seria sacar 2. o hago solo 1 para todo que me recomiendan.

para hacer la crest audio.


----------



## mono pibe

amigo soneromegaconcierto. si tu hierro tiene 92.8 de area teda un wts rms de 3827.4,como es un transformador  el wts real es este,que pueden trabajar 40 transistores , 2sc5200 y 2sa1943, espero que te halla alludado, saludo atodos.....


----------



## soneromegaconcierto

gracias amigo mono pibe.por la ayuda.


----------



## elbausa

cuando digitalize el documento lo subo lo unico que le hice fue quitar el mje 340 que controla las vias por un par de diodos para que fuera mas preciso. esta es la foto de los componentes la encontre aca mismo en este post pero no esta el pbc.


----------



## jonyy

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Bueno muchachos les traje la información que les dije, me di cuenta que estaba equivocado ya que yo creia que habian dos clases de amplificador clase G uno que conmutaba con mosfet y otro con Bjt, pero no es asi ya que no importa que clase de transistor se use lo que determina la clase es la señal de salida en el switched bus:
> 
> -Clase G: amplificador de conmutacion suave, la salida es como una parte del semipico de la onda y el voltave de los rail superiores se va aplicando progresivamente se va necesitando, no todo de una vez, puede trabajar con mosfet o con bjt pero mas se usa con bjt.
> 
> -Clase H: amplificador de conmutacion brusca, la salida es una señal cuadrada (como el master 3600), el voltaje del siguiente rail se aplica todo de una vez al activarse los inyectores o conmutadores.
> 
> Espero que les sea de utilidad la información, para ver si estrenamos cada uno en este post una crest audio el 31 de diciembre...
> 
> Disculpen lo sencillo del dibujo de ayuda me toco que hacerlo en paint si algo no se entiende pregunten.


hola Oscar queria saber que transistores usaste vos para los switched bus y que transistores de salida??


----------



## soneromegaconcierto

hola amigos de este exelente foro compañero arthas cuenteme como te ha ido ati con la master 3k6,estoy interesado en armarla veo que utilisaste la que subio jhon mulato. cuentame tuviste algun problema en la puesta en funcionamiento, tuviste que hacerle algun ajuste.


----------



## Arthas

la verdad la probe con 68 voltios dc y 8 transistores (2sc5200 y su complemento) la verdad suena bien a pesar de no tener buen voltaje hay que ponerle el retardo de conexion parlantes ya que emite pop al encender. El ajuste tienes que leer el post de fogonazo sobre puesta en marcha para que no tengas problemas calentamiento ni voltaje dc en la salida
saludos


----------



## peluffo86

que tal compañeros les cuento que ya tengo la tarjeta armadita, ya mande a hacer el transformador...
solo me hace falta un pequeño detalle, no se como hacer para conectar la fuente, la voy a alimentar con 77-77 en baja y 154-154 en alta le pienso colocar 4 filtros de 100v cada uno pero no se como... porfavor necesito la ayuda de ustedes


----------



## Cdma System

a mi parecer 4 son pocos, pero es solo una opinion


----------



## josemarti

amigo pelluffo86 te recomiendo si no tiene experiebcia en este tipo de circuitos seria recomendable que lo armaras con una perona que entienda del tema sino podrias ocasionarte un accidente o incluso la muerte, ya que esos voltajes que manejas son muy altos, en caso que persistas seria bueno que utices la serie de proteccion como yo le llamo. espero lo tomes co o una recomendacion y no co o un regaño ATTE josemati


----------



## SERGIOD

elbausa dijo:


> cuando digitalize el documento lo subo lo unico que le hice fue quitar el mje 340 que controla las vias por un par de diodos para que fuera mas preciso. esta es la foto de los componentes la encontre aca mismo en este post pero no esta el pbc.



creo que hay muchos esperando ese documento  ojala y lo puedas terminar


----------



## peluffo86

elbausa dijo:


> compañero peluffo pues yo tengo trabajando la master con los inyectores la tengo trabajando a 2ohm con 4 bajos de 15" en el momento la tengo con 14transistores 7+ y 7-  con un transformador de 20amperios  en el voltaje alto lo tengo con 140 y en la baja 70v si tienes alguna inquietud podes preguntar



buenas amigo elbausa mira necesito tu ayuda, ya tengo la tarjeta armada pero aun me hace falta la fuente y mi pregunta es q si usando 4 condensos de 100v y 33000uF cada uno puedo hacer las conexiones de los voltajes, los puse a 33000uF por lo de q los condensos en serie se le baja la capacitancia a la mitad y como le voy a colocar 16 transistores(6-, 6+ y los 4 de los conmutadores) tengo esa duda q casi ni me deja dormir, los voltajes con los q voy atrabajar son 77-0-77 en baja y 154-0-154 en alta... ayudame con eso te lo agradeceria el resto de la vida, gracias





josemarti dijo:


> amigo pelluffo86 te recomiendo si no tiene experiebcia en este tipo de circuitos seria recomendable que lo armaras con una perona que entienda del tema sino podrias ocasionarte un accidente o incluso la muerte, ya que esos voltajes que manejas son muy altos, en caso que persistas seria bueno que utices la serie de proteccion como yo le llamo. espero lo tomes co o una recomendacion y no co o un regaño ATTE josemati



Que mas josemarti, claro que tengo experiencia en amplificadores solo que hay una manera de hacer esta fuente sin necesidad de colocar tantos filtros, sale mas economico y se gana espacio... no se como es la conexion por eso la inquietud


----------



## mogolloelectro

con respecto a eso la conexion de los condensadores son todos en serie respetando la polaridad de los mismos y en la conexion mas central de ellos va la tierra los dos que siguen serian los voltajes bajos y las dos puntas los voltajes altos 
te adjunto una imagen
ah y los condensadores estan todos en serie solo en conexion pero con respecto a la funcion electrica estan en paralelo con base a cada voltaje
me imagino que si sabes como va la conexion rectificada con base a cada voltaje
si tienes el transformador ya sabes que pones a rectificar los voltajes como si fuesen separados +/-150v y +/-75v respectivamente y lo que va en comun es la tierra de ambas bobinas y las conectas en los puntos que te indico en la foto


----------



## peluffo86

mogolloelectro dijo:


> con respecto a eso la conexion de los condensadores son todos en serie respetando la polaridad de los mismos y en la conexion mas central de ellos va la tierra los dos que siguen serian los voltajes bajos y las dos puntas los voltajes altos
> te adjunto una imagen
> ah y los condensadores estan todos en serie solo en conexion pero con respecto a la funcion electrica estan en paralelo con base a cada voltaje
> me imagino que si sabes como va la conexion rectificada con base a cada voltaje
> si tienes el transformador ya sabes que pones a rectificar los voltajes como si fuesen separados +/-150v y +/-75v respectivamente y lo que va en comun es la tierra de ambas bobinas y las conectas en los puntos que te indico en la foto



si, sé que los puentes rectificadores son independientes... muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda MOGOLLOELECTRO


----------



## Arthas

Navegando por un foro miren lo que encontre de las master mirenlo ustedes mismos y comenten


----------



## SERGIOD

Arthas dijo:


> Navegando por un foro miren lo que encontre de las master mirenlo ustedes mismos y comenten



Se ve bien aunque no esta el pcb y no se si funcione


----------



## Yamaki

SERGIOD dijo:


> Se ve bien aunque no esta el pcb y no se si funcione


 
Quetal amigo si se ve buena aqui esta el PCB






Si necesitan el negativo es solo cambiarle el color  pero si alguien lo necesita completo subo el PCB Original pero creo que esto ya lo habian subido no se donde lo vi

Saludos.


----------



## Arthas

si subo el pcb que se me olvido subirlo por cuestiones de tiempo. Lo estoy simulando a ver como funciona aunque se ve bien aparentemente.


----------



## SERGIOD

Arthas dijo:


> si subo el pcb que se me olvido subirlo por cuestiones de tiempo. Lo estoy simulando a ver como funciona aunque se ve bien aparentemente.



Gracias serias tan amable de subir el enlace original de donde estas sacando esa información  , no es por nada como tu dices es mejor estas seguros antes de gastar por gusto 
PD: Gracias por la información valiosa


----------



## Arthas

aqui dejo el enlace donde encontre informacio de la master http://www.elab.ph/forum/index.php?topic=29005.0


----------



## jhon mulato

Feliz años para todos los amigo del foro. le adjunto la ultima modificacion de la master 3600


----------



## jorgejulian2x

Hola jhon feliz año para ti y para todo el foro; descargue tus ultimas modificaciones y noto que solo hay un control y en la etapa de los conmutadores ¿hay cambios?


----------



## emeterio ospino

hola amigos del foro deseo que este año sea prospero y que lluevan vendiciones para ustes y toda sus familia 
amigos tengo un pequeño problema con la mater la arme con 92 voltios (+-) le cuadro las vias sin los parlantes y quedan .05 pero cuando conecto los parlantes se descuadran quedan .70 y .30 y en la pata 7 del integrado  tl 082 queda 0 voltio los trancistores de salida no se calientan trabajando con 2 bajos de 18 pulga marca faital pro 2200 los trancistores son los c3858 y su pareja 
tambien les pido con todo respeto una orientacion en lo siguiente 
tengo 4 bajos cervin vega fabricado aca en barranquilla con parlante faital pro con iman de ferrita de 2200 watt el problema es que el bajo sale plano no llena o sea  no tiene cuerpo sale plano y no da el bajo caracteristico de eso tipo de bafle 
sera que esos parlantes necesitan bafles diferente o la tarjetas con la que arme el amplificador no son para ese tipo de parlante y si es asi cual me recomindan
estoy usando la master 3600 modificada
la consola es la make ecualizador y crossover veringer de 3 vias pro
si alguien a trabajado con estos bajos por favor como y con que le saco el rendimiento maximo de ante mano gracias por los consejos 
emeterio


----------



## emeterio ospino

hola amigo del foro con respecto al amplificador que estoy usando es uno contruido por mi tiene 48 transistores C3858 y A1494 24 y 24 el transformador en el primario tiene alambre #8 y en secundario tiene 2 bovina con alambre #9 para un vatiaje de 6.890w y un voltaje de 91.65 votios la tarjeta es la master 3600 modificada en las vias
el crossover es un veringer cx3400 el corte lo hago a 200 herz 
elecualizador es tambien beringer le modifico la frecuencia de corte y aun no se corrige el sonido suena duro pero sin cuerpo no es un bajo lleno que estremesca porque esa tarjeta la vi trabajando y es eselente
claro con el crossover que salio en la revista cekit luces y sonido #28 con el pree de ladelec como ecualizador y les cuento que suena muy bien 
de ante mano le agradesco toda su colaboracion 
emeterio
espero me den  una mano para mejorar el sonido de esos parlantes


----------



## elbausa

Acá esta una reforma de un ampli hechizo que hice hace unos meses la tarjeta master esta trabajando con 84+-vcc con 6 bajos de 12


----------



## veterano

Elbausa dijo: Acá esta una reforma de un ampli hechizo que hice hace unos meses la tarjeta master esta trabajando con 84+-vcc con 6 bajos de 12


el hierro del transformador se ve medio huevo


----------



## emeterio ospino

gracias amigos por el aporte  ya correji el corte y cambie la master por la spain y mejoro bastante 
emeterio


----------



## elbausa

veterano dijo:


> Elbausa dijo: Acá esta una reforma de un ampli hechizo que hice hace unos meses la tarjeta master esta trabajando con 84+-vcc con 6 bajos de 12
> 
> 
> el hierro del transformador se ve medio huevo



puedes que tengas razón el cliente no quiso arreglarlo.


----------



## aldemarar

emeterio ospino dijo:


> hola amigo del foro con respecto al amplificador que estoy usando es uno contruido por mi tiene 48 transistores C3858 y A1494 24 y 24 el transformador en el primario tiene alambre #8 y en secundario tiene 2 bovina con alambre #9 para un vatiaje de 6.890w y un voltaje de 91.65 votios la tarjeta es la master 3600 modificada en las vias
> el crossover es un veringer cx3400 el corte lo hago a 200 herz
> elecualizador es tambien beringer le modifico la frecuencia de corte y aun no se corrige el sonido suena duro pero sin cuerpo no es un bajo lleno que estremesca porque esa tarjeta la vi trabajando y es eselente
> claro con el crossover que salio en la revista cekit luces y sonido #28 con el pree de ladelec como ecualizador y les cuento que suena muy bien
> de ante mano le agradesco toda su colaboracion
> emeterio
> espero me den  una mano para mejorar el sonido de esos parlantes



pero por que usas esa frecuencia tan alta para bajos mejor bajale mas para que se sienta mejor


----------



## EL FLAKO DJ

asi como esta hasta con 95vdc+- te trabaja super bn!


----------



## kevinyo88

la hz de trabajo de subwoofer debe ser graduados dependiendo el tipo de ambiente en donde se encuentre el subwofeer, espacio cerrado o abierto


----------



## aldemarar

kevinyo88 dijo:


> la hz de trabajo de subwoofer debe ser graduados dependiendo el tipo de ambiente en donde se encuentre el subwofeer, espacio cerrado o abierto



Señor cual serian las frecuencias del subwofer para lugares abiertos y cerrados


----------



## mono pibe

​


aldemarar dijo:


> Señor cual serian las frecuencias del subwofer para lugares abiertos y cerrados



el sonido es algo tancomplejo que depende de muchos fenomenos fisicos ,que una buena audicion puedes lograr un buen sonido ,en vivo o grabado.. para locual tiene una persona saver de frecuencia hz y muy importante que es el sonido y su medio de propagacion... saludos


----------



## jose31

hola amigos de este foro he estado leyendo casi todos los comentarios de estas targetas quisiera saber si la targeta que esta posteada en la primera pagina del compañero jhon funciona o no funciona noto muchas confuciones y otra cosa que funcion hace el trimer de 500 y que funcion hace el trimer de 2.2k y que voltaje deben dar en las vias de este ampli para que funcione correctamente y otra cosa por que en los valores de las resistencias son confusos por en la de 220r aparece 1k lo digo por los colres de las resistencias si se fijan veran


----------



## mogolloelectro

no te fijes en el codigo de colores fijate en el listado donde se indique el valor de dicha resistencia
por ejemplo yo uso el proteus para hacer mis pcb y al usar un componente generico en ligar de uno especifico tiene un valor fijo
por ejemplo yo en un pcb use en todas las resistencias una generica que aparecia en la libreria y era de 1k y al visualizarlo en 3D toda salen asi


----------



## elbausa

jose31 dijo:


> hola amigos de este foro he estado leyendo casi todos los comentarios de estas targetas quisiera saber si la targeta que esta posteada en la primera pagina del compañero jhon funciona o no funciona noto muchas confuciones y otra cosa que funcion hace el trimer de 500 y que funcion hace el trimer de 2.2k y que voltaje deben dar en las vias de este ampli para que funcione correctamente y otra cosa por que en los valores de las resistencias son confusos por en la de 220r aparece 1k lo digo por los colres de las resistencias si se fijan veran



en el foro ya hay explicado sobre todo esto sobre los timer para cuadrar las vias uno de ellos controla al pin 7 del operacional debe quedar en 0v exactos


----------



## Arthas

trimmer de 2k2 controla el voltaje en el integrado en la pata numero 7 y el trimmer de 500 oh controla las bias de los transistores ojo con eso 

saludos


----------



## elbausa

aca esta la máster 3600 





			
				; dijo:
			
		

> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=93212&stc=1&d=1369690244


----------



## SERGIOD

elbausa dijo:


> aca esta la máster 3600



Sube el Pcb en el programa(que softwae usaste) que hiciste , porsia-caso de cuanto * cuanto es el pcb


----------



## jgsonido

Este diseño si funciona?


----------



## elbausa

si funciona muy bien yo le hago una reforma en las vias pero asi como esta funciona de maravilla creo que lo único que tiene al revés es el diodo del clip


----------



## jose31

jgsonido dijo:


> Este diseño si funciona?



compañero tienes el pcb de este amplificador se be bueno ,otra cosa habra manera de trabajarlo sin el sistema de inyeccion solo con los voltajes bajos


----------



## SERGIOD

jose31 dijo:


> compañero tienes el pcb de este amplificador se be bueno ,otra cosa habra manera de trabajarlo sin el sistema de inyeccion solo con los voltajes bajos



si es el _mismo_


----------



## elbausa

este amplificador trabaja sin problemas sin los inyectores armándolos tal cual como esta no mas es puentiar el voltaje alto con el bajo


----------



## jgsonido

dejo este diseño, lo simulé y se ve muy bien, se los dejo para que lo analicen y me cuenten

mi email es *Editado por el moderador* por si necesitan algun dato adicional.

Nota del moderador: Por favor, las respuestas solo a través del foro. Ver norma 2.3


----------



## jose manuel gonzalez

soy nuevo mis mas sinceros saludos para todos, arme la master que publico el compañero jhon que esta en la primera pagina y de maravilla la arme con 80vdc-/+, quiero armarla con los conmutadores si el compañero jgsonido publica también el pcb ya que es el mismo del que habla elbausa y que todos estábamos esperando. gracias


----------



## jose31

elbausa dijo:


> este amplificador trabaja sin problemas sin los inyectores armándolos tal cual como esta no mas es puentiar el voltaje alto con el bajo



podrias montar una imagen sobre ese puente 





Arthas dijo:


> Navegando por un foro miren lo que encontre de las master mirenlo ustedes mismos y comenten



hola amigo, cuéntame esta tarjeta la ya la tienes funcionando


----------



## jose manuel gonzalez

jose31 si observas en la pagina 40 #782 imagen 3 se ven los puentes,

elbausa puedes subir los cambios que le haces, una pregunta que pcb usas para los conmutadores. te lo agradezco tu dices que lo trabajas a 2ohm que cambio le haces. gracias


----------



## elbausa

el cambio que le hice a los conmutadores le coloque mas transistores el la etapa de conmutación modifique un par de diodos colocando mas en paralelo y otros cambio que le hice en funcionamiento tengo que buscar el archivo para verificar mejor las modificaciones por cuestión de trabajo no me queda tanto tiempo libre.


----------



## jose manuel gonzalez

no quiero ser intenso elbausa y te comprendo se que es de mala educación dirigirse a un solo miembro, pero según el debate la máster con conmutadores solo la a logrado hacer funcionar a 2homs el compañero elbausa. cuando le quede un tiempo nos pasa los pcb. gracias.


----------



## elbausa

que mas compañero pero antes de lograrla trabajar a 2homs se presentaron muchos inconvenientes como elegir el voltaje adecuado entre alta y baja la rapidez de inyección del voltaje tanto asi que se me quemaron varios inyectores o me inyectaba de un lado y el otro mantenía el voltaje fijo pero asi como estan publicados los inyectores pueden trabajar a 2homs no mas modificando el diodo que esta cerca a los transistores MJE15032 y MJE15033


----------



## jose manuel gonzalez

compañero de cual diodo me hablas, mur1620 o 1n4007.
que voltaje recomienda para alta y baja utilizando 24 tr (12pnp y 12npn) o que me recomiendan los compañeros de mas experiencia. gracias.


----------



## elbausa

el MUR1620 primero le coloque 4 en paralelo de cada lado yo lo trabaje con 70v+- en la baja y 140v+- en la alta tratando de no superar los voltajes de los transistores.


----------



## djdark

Aca mi primer aporte para el foro una av 1000

Trabaja con 68-0-68 ac



Quisiera saber si uno de ustedes pudo completar el crest audio 3600 soy nuevo lo estuve viendo me parece exelente tengo los mj15024 y 15023 en on me seviran


----------



## alex2020

hola foristas les comento que arme la master, pero le mete un ruido todos los voltages estan bien 0,5 en las bases 0 volt en la salida de audio de la targeta 0 volt en la pata 7 del integrado


----------



## mono pibe

alex2020 dijo:


> hola foristas les comento que arme la master, pero le mete un ruido todos los voltages estan bien 0,5 en las bases 0 volt en la salida de audio de la targeta 0 volt en la pata 7 del integrado


​prueba tu amplificador con el voltage menor de 70
± para que se te haga mas facil las pruebas de polaridad del amplificador luego que este bien puedes conectarle las ramas de voltage mas alto   ....saludo


----------



## jose31

alex2020 dijo:


> hola foristas les comento que arme la master, pero le mete un ruido todos los voltages estan bien 0,5 en las bases 0 volt en la salida de audio de la targeta 0 volt en la pata 7 del integrado



algún detalle debes tener ahí. todos los condensadores deben ser de 100 voltios,puede ser un transistor en fuga o defectuoso,ese amplificador sale de una.solo hay que cuadrar vías y lo demas


----------



## alex2020

gracias muchachos por responderme pero les comento que el rudo aparece cuando conecto el potenciometro o volumen de 20k entonces es cuando aparece el ruido se lo quito y desaparace el ruido yo la  yo ise solo la targeta sin conmutadores para probarla primero, alguna otra ayuda les agradesco gracias


----------



## alex2020

saludos a todos los foristas ya resolvi mi problema con la master, era unos componentes que por andar alas carrerano los avia colocado


----------



## escamargoj

elbausa dijo:


> Acá esta una reforma de un ampli hechizo que hice hace unos meses la tarjeta master esta trabajando con 84+-vcc con 6 bajos de 12
> 
> Amigo en tu trabajo veo que en la fuente mas en el rectificador tienes diodos convencionales y no el puente encapsulado mi pregunta es, a que se debe puesto que ya he visto varias fuentes que lo estan utilizando de esa manera, muchas gracias


----------



## pampas

Amigo alex 2020,puedes subir el pcb para hacer con plancha,esta muy enteresante    
 muchas gracias.


----------



## ismaelmorales21

jhon mulato dijo:


> Este amplificador es para trabajo pesado, requiere entre 94 y 154 VDC positivos y negativos y señal balanceada de entrada de hasta 0.5 Vrms. este power trabaja con inyectores entre 94+/- y 154+/-  aunque así como lo entrego esta sin los inyectores para trabajar con 94 +/-
> 
> En las crest audio debe colocar un disipador estilo L para la disipación de calor de todos los transistores de la tarjeta y a su vez sirva para sostener la tarjeta
> 
> ojo debe colocar aislante entre el disipador y todos los transistores de la tarjeta



amigo jhon esa etapa de inyeccion no se le puede trabajar con una driver ram ? o hay que hacerle algun cambio?


----------



## peluffo86

ismaelmorales21 dijo:


> amigo jhon esa etapa de inyeccion no se le puede trabajar con una driver ram ? o hay que hacerle algun cambio?



Si se puede trabajar, solo tienes que separar los voltajes de los driver y conectarlos a los swbus de los inyectores


----------



## llantero

en el plano de los inyectores publicado por el compañero jhon muestra unas recistencias de 1.8
pero no se que valor son en realidad si estan en homios o en k



yo se que el tema esta hace rato pero como dicen mas vale tarde que nunca 
auiles dejo las imagenes espero su pronta respuesta ya que estoy interesado en poner en marcha 
este proyecto de antemano gracias por su colaboracion



este es el plano original


----------



## llantero

Cualquier del le o error espero me corrijan


----------



## dexterqsc

viejito te quedo excelente la tarjeta, si no seria mucha molestia podria compartir el pcb para todos los  compañeros


----------



## ismaelmorales21

llantero dijo:


> Cualquier del le o error espero me corrijan



*C*ompa*Ñ*ero  nos gustaria que nos compartieras el pdf de esa etapa si no es mucha molestia nos seria de gran ayuda gracias...


----------



## llantero

Aqui tienen el pcb espero les sirva.
*L*es comentó yo los estoy armando no los e puesto en marcha cuál quier duda por favor dirigir las preguntas al tema que hay compañeros q*UE* ya pusieron a funcionar 
Esta tar*J*eta.
*D*e igual forma cualquier comentario o sugerencia me serviría


----------



## ismaelmorales21

llantero dijo:


> Aqui tienen el pcb espero les sirva.
> *L*es comentó yo los estoy armando no los e puesto en marcha cuál quier duda por favor dirigir las preguntas al tema que hay compañeros q*UE* ya pusieron a funcionar
> Esta tar*J*eta.
> *D*e igual forma cualquier comentario o sugerencia me serviría


 
Amigo como hacemos para conocer  la posición de los componentes, usted perdone el atrevimiento


----------



## neutro

Alguien tiene fuente de poder para una etapa de potencia clase H Pero con diodos tipo peine o diodos comunes..


----------



## helman

Intel class h power supply


----------



## neutro

helman dijo:


> Intel class h power supply


 Gracias estimado se le agradece..


----------



## Melissa71

mogolloelectro dijo:


> que pena alargar un poco mas la discusion pero valga una claridad
> el amplificador que se debaten que es el que aqui se desarolla es clase G no clase H
> entiendase que los driver o conmutadores de voltaje alto son mosfets para el clase H
> y transistores para el G





			https://www.qsc.com/resource-files/articles/q_ar_sys_amp_anatomyofanamplifier.pdf
		


en este documento dice algo de las diferencias entre clase h y g, aunque dicen que de esas clases no hay una norma internacional oficial


----------



## kevinjairguioescorcia

Tengo problemas con la Master 3.6k, la estoy probando con un voltaje de 70v + - , y con el tl072 . Pero las vías no me cuadran. Están en 5 volt y si muevo el preset de 500 ohm llega hasta 6 volt. El offset que es la pata 7 del tl072 es muy dificil de cuadrar con el preset de 2.2k . Ya no se que hacer no sé que cambiar  todo está en su lugar


----------



## andesonandres

Disculpen amigos pienso realizar este diseño de la Master 3.6k  quisiera saber si la puedo trabajar con 105 vdc negativos y positivos sin el sistema de inyectores


----------



## Fogonazo

andesonandres dijo:


> Disculpen amigos pienso realizar este diseño de la Master 3.6k  quisiera saber si la puedo trabajar con 105 vdc negativos y positivos sin el sistema de inyectores



No


----------



## andesonandres

Muchas gracias por su respuesta amigo * F*ogo*,* siempre he tenido la duda de porqué éste amplificador trabaja con el sistema de inyectores con un voltage de hasta +156*V* -156*V ¿P*orq*ué* no se puede en modo AB con un mínimo d*e* +105*V*dc *?*


----------



## Fogonazo

andesonandres dijo:


> Muchas gracias por su respuesta amigo fogo siempre e tenido la duda de porque este amplificador trabaja con el sistema de inyectores con un voltage de hasta +156v -156v porq no se puede en modo AB con un minimo d +105vdc


Los amplificadores Clase "G" se pensaron para mantener a un valor "Aceptable" la disipación de los transistores de salida a baja potencia, pero que sin embargo pudieran llegar a rendir alta potencia. Para eso el "Salto de tensión"

Habría que analizar muy fino la posibilidad de funcionamiento en clase "AB" simple con esa tensión, NO es un cálculo de hacer a ojo.


----------



## andesonandres

que tal amigos del foro realice la crest 3k6 con 75 75 vdc pero al colocarle señal de audio a la entrada emite un ruido pop repetida mente. pero si incremento un poco disminuye aun asi no logro un sonido limpio el amplificador queda sonando distorsionado aclaro que en las vias tengo un voltaje de 0.9 volts y si muevo el trimer aumenta hasta unos 1.8 pero no logro estabilizarlo a 5.0 les agradeceria su ayuda ya que ustedes manejan mas conocimiento con este amplificador


----------



## moonwalker

andesonandres dijo:


> que tal amigos del foro realice la crest 3k6 con 75 75 vdc pero al colocarle señal de audio a la entrada emite un ruido pop repetida mente. pero si incremento un poco disminuye aun asi no logro un sonido limpio el amplificador queda sonando distorsionado aclaro que en las vias tengo un voltaje de 0.9 volts y si muevo el trimer aumenta hasta unos 1.8 pero no logro estabilizarlo a 5.0 les agradeceria su ayuda ya que ustedes manejan mas conocimiento con este amplificador


Y dónde mides eso 0.9V???? Sube el diagrama para guiarnos mejor.


----------



## Fogonazo

andesonandres dijo:


> que tal amigos del foro realice la crest 3k6 con 75 75 vdc pero al colocarle señal de audio a la entrada emite un ruido pop repetida mente. pero si incremento un poco disminuye aun asi no logro un sonido limpio el amplificador queda sonando distorsionado aclaro que en las vias tengo un voltaje de 0.9 volts y si muevo el trimer aumenta hasta unos 1.8 pero no logro estabilizarlo a 5.0 les agradeceria su ayuda ya que ustedes manejan mas conocimiento con este amplificador


Te das cuenta que nadie tiene idea sobre ¿ Que ? o ¿ Como ? estás midiendo.
Tal como te sugirieron:
1) Publica el esquema
2) Sobre el el esquema dibuja las mediciones ¿ como las tomaste ? y los valores


----------



## andesonandres

tienen razon amigos estaba midiendo mal las bias ya que media eran las bases de los mje 340 y 350 , me di cuenta de que el preset de 500 si ajusta varia hasta unos 1.3v lo coloque en 0.5 como aparece en el diagrama de jhon mulato el de 2k al variarlo muestra tomando lectura de voltaje de 1.2v hasta unos 0.1v  aun asi el problema del sonido pulsante como un pop que aparece aproximadamente cada 5 segundos el cual es mas repetitivo si aumento la señal de audio, a mayor volumen logro quitar el pop pero el amplificador suena distorcionado
Alli muestro mi error de medicion ,y mi pregunta es  es normal que el voltage de las vias valla y venga de nuevo osea aparece y luego de 6 segundos aparescan de nuevo? muchas gracias y perdonen por preguntar tanto alli dejo la fotos de la master de jhon mulato


----------



## moonwalker

Hola Andrés. 


andesonandres dijo:


> tienen razon amigos estaba midiendo mal las bias ya que media eran las bases de los mje 340 y 350 , me di cuenta de que el preset de 500 si ajusta varia hasta unos 1.3v lo coloque en 0.5 como aparece en el diagrama de jhon mulato el de 2k al variarlo muestra tomando lectura de voltaje de 1.2v hasta unos 0.1v  aun asi el problema del sonido pulsante como un pop que aparece aproximadamente cada 5 segundos el cual es mas repetitivo si aumento la señal de audio, a mayor volumen logro quitar el pop pero el amplificador suena distorcionado
> Alli muestro mi error de medicion ,y mi pregunta es  es normal que el voltage de las vias valla y venga de nuevo osea aparece y luego de 6 segundos aparescan de nuevo? muchas gracias y perdonen por preguntar tanto alli dejo la fotos de la master de jhon mulato


 
Todavía las medidas son algo confusas. Siempre, antes de poner a funcionar un amplificador debemos cerciorarnos de que cumplan primero ciertos parámetros importantes como por los menos  el Voltaje offset o Voltaje de reposo en la salida y la corriente Bias o corriente de reposo. Desconecta el parlante, y coloca el potenciómetro de volumen a cero y toma lectura del voltaje de alimentación principal +/-Vcc como también del voltaje +/-15V para el amplificador operacional de entrada que estén totalmente simétricos o al menos con una diferencia o tolerancia aceptable. Comentarnos. Luego haz lectura de la tensión Offset a través de la salida, esto es entre OUT y GND y comentar los resultados de estas sugerencias. Saludos


----------



## Dereck

Perdón que les moleste, alguien de ustedes sabrá en qué comentario puedo encontrar los archivos de la Tarjeta Driver
Crest Audio de sonido Yesi ?
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Jexmer

Éste ?


----------



## Dereck

Efectivamente es una de las 2 tarjetas driver, pero busco la que solo ocupa un riel de voltaje*, *ya que mi transformador solo da 78 V en secundario*, *ya rectificado.


----------

